# you want to know ....scientific facts



## yeni (Dec 8, 2017)

Ever since the dawn of mankind, we have sought to understand nature and our place in it. In this quest for the purpose of life many people have turned to religion. Most religions are based on books claimed by their followers to be divinely inspired, without any proof. Islam is different because it is based upon reason and proof.

Science at the time was primitive, there were no telescopes, microscopes or anything even close to the technology we have today. People believed that the sun orbited the earth and that the sky was held up by big pillars at the corners of a flat earth. Within this backdrop the Quran was revealed, and it contains many scientific facts on topics ranging from astronomy to biology, geology to sociology.

There are clear signs that the book of Islam, the Quran, is the word of God and we have many reasons to support this claim:

? There are scientific and historical facts found in the Quran which were unknown to the people at the time, and have only been discovered recently by contemporary science.

? The Quran is in a unique style of language that cannot be replicated, this is known as the ?Inimitability of the Quran.?

? There are prophecies made in the Quran and by the Prophet Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him, which have come to be pass.

the scientific facts that are found in the Quran, centuries before they were ?discovered? in contemporary science. It is important to note that the Quran is not a book of science but a book of ?signs?. These signs are there for people to recognise God?s existence and affirm His revelation. As we know, science sometimes takes a ?U-turn? where what once scientifically correct is false a few years later. In this article only established scientific facts are considered, not just theories or hypothesis.
Scientific Facts in the Quran

The Quran was revealed to the Prophet Muhammad in the 7th century.

Some people may claim that the Quran was changed as new scientific facts were discovered but this cannot be the case because it is a historically documented fact that the Quran is preserved in its original language[1].

The Quran was written down and memorised by people during the lifetime of the Prophet Muhammad. One of the copies of the Quran which was written a few years after the death of the Prophet Muhammad is preserved in a museum in Uzbekistan. This copy is over 1400 years old and is exactly the same as the Arabic Quran that we have today[2].

Dr. Maurice Bucaille's Book: " The Bible The Qur'an and Science "
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crkq8HVvdm8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwAf5YpKnw0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl_VVivr1dc


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2017)

Fuck off Yeni  


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## galveston (Dec 8, 2017)

yeni said:


> Ever since the dawn of mankind, we have sought to understand nature and our place in it. In this quest for the purpose of life many people have turned to religion. Most religions are based on books claimed by their followers to be divinely inspired, without any proof. Islam is different because it is based upon reason and proof.
> 
> Science at the time was primitive, there were no telescopes, microscopes or anything even close to the technology we have today. People believed that the sun orbited the earth and that the sky was held up by big pillars at the corners of a flat earth. Within this backdrop the Quran was revealed, and it contains many scientific facts on topics ranging from astronomy to biology, geology to sociology.
> 
> ...


I don't know how to tell you this, but Muhammed was caught sucking a Cub Scout's dick!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## galveston (Dec 8, 2017)

yeni said:


> Ever since the dawn of mankind, we have sought to understand nature and our place in it. In this quest for the purpose of life many people have turned to religion. Most religions are based on books claimed by their followers to be divinely inspired, without any proof. Islam is different because it is based upon reason and proof.
> 
> Science at the time was primitive, there were no telescopes, microscopes or anything even close to the technology we have today. People believed that the sun orbited the earth and that the sky was held up by big pillars at the corners of a flat earth. Within this backdrop the Quran was revealed, and it contains many scientific facts on topics ranging from astronomy to biology, geology to sociology.
> 
> ...


I'll tell you a real bible prophecy....the Jews will regain their holy land. Jerusalem is not only the capital of Israel but the capital of the world and the most sacred piece of land for the one true God. 

The next step is to drive you out of the west bank!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## blergs. (Dec 8, 2017)

absurd....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 8, 2017)

galveston said:


> I'll tell you a real bible prophecy....the Jews will regain their holy land. Jerusalem is not only the capital of Israel but the capital of the world and the most sacred piece of land for the one true God.
> 
> The next step is to drive you out of the west bank!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk



Next, the Jews will nuke Mecca. The world will rejoice! 

Blessed are God?s chosen people the Jews!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## botamico (Dec 9, 2017)

Don't this shit go back to the story of Abraham?  The Muslims think the land should be theirs because Ishmael was the eldest son, even though he was conceived out of wedlock with Abraham's mistress Helga. The Jews say it's their land because Isaac was conceived with Abraham's wife Sara. Either way, they both had the same dad,  share the land. You'd be surprised how Islam and Judaism have so much similarities. The way they both observe Friday, the names are similar, the foods they ate, etc.


----------



## galveston (Dec 9, 2017)

botamico said:


> Don't this shit go back to the story of Abraham?  The Muslims think the land should be theirs because Ishmael was the eldest son, even though he was conceived out of wedlock with Abraham's mistress Helga. The Jews say it's their land because Isaac was conceived with Abraham's wife Sara. Either way, they both had the same dad,  share the land. You'd be surprised how Islam and Judaism have so much similarities. The way they both observe Friday, the names are similar, the foods they ate, etc.


This shit does go wayyyyyyy back. That is the most contested piece of land ever. It is involved in the beginning, the end, and the new beginning. Read about how many wars have been fought in that small area over hundreds or even thousands of years.  

The Bible was written long before the quaran. If you read both, you'll see that many parts of the quaran were copied from the Bible thus make Islam a false religion. It's not hard to see the horror that is happening in Muslim countries and the chaos that their countries are in. That's because they're following the wrong God. Their God does not even exist. 

Trump has balls and did a good thing by recognizing Jerusalem as the capital. Obviously this will cause alot of anger amongst some. Unfortunately, Trump will not be our President forever. Eventually a Liberal will get into office and give in to the muslim pressure and split Jerusalem in half. That is a Bible prophecy and when it happens God is gonna rain a shit storm on us. Let's hope I'm wrong. 

YENI, YOU BETTER FIND JESUS BEFORE IT'S TOO LATE!!!!

By the way, I'm no Bible expert. I just like to read a lot. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## galveston (Dec 9, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Next, the Jews will nuke Mecca. The world will rejoice!
> 
> Blessed are God?s chosen people the Jews!
> 
> ...


Maybe we could turn mecca into a land fill. it's a useless piece of desert. nothing good ever came out of there. 

Muslims claim muhammed was born their. that'd be ironic. muhammed was garbage and we could store garbage their. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 9, 2017)

Scientific fact:  Muslims are a bunch of goat and camel fuckers trying to live in the dark ages.


----------



## yeni (Dec 14, 2017)

*  احمد ديدات - خرافات اليهود - سوبر مان- YouTube*






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-8RRzINKuU


*  أحمد ديدات رسالة إلى اليهود     - YouTube*






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idOuCzqnRyY


*  الشيخ أحمد ديدات وهزيمة اليهود     - YouTube*






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nY1pAwJSgi0



*  احمد ديدات هل وعد الله اليهود فلسطين؟ Is Palestine Promised .. ...*




▶ 6:47


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ucbMMupctk

\\\
*  أ*


----------



## yeni (Dec 14, 2017)

*حمد ديدات يثبت أن القرآن الكريم هو من عند الله     - YouTube*






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrtQh701zo0

*  الفرق بين الكتاب المقدس و القرآن الكريم - الشيخ (أحمد ديدات ...*






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2p23302m4HA



*  هل أقتبس القران من الكتاب المقدس ؟ احمد ديدات يصعق شروش ...*






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga4iqFbyzc0


----------



## yeni (Dec 14, 2017)

*حاخامات اليهود يتظاهرون من أجل عودة حكم المسلمين - YouTube*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQhlJW0fXfA

*يهودي أمريكي يدافع عن فلسطين و يهاجم إسرائيل www.opt ...*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2ZDPep3GOY



  For a long time it was thought that the sense of feeling and pain was dependent on the brain. However it has been discovered that there are pain receptors present in the skin[. Without these pain receptors, a person would not be able to feel pain.

  Consider the following verse on pain:

  ?We shall send those who reject Our revelations to the (Hell) Fire. When their skins have been burned away, We shall replace them with new ones so that they may continue to feel the pain: God is Almighty, All-Wise.? (Quran 4:56)

  God tells the people who reject his message that when they are in Hell and their skins are burnt off (so they can?t feel any pain), he will give them new skins so that they continue to feel the pain.

  The Quran makes it clear that pain is dependent upon on the skin. The discovery of pain receptors in the skin is a fairly recent discovery for Biology.
  [h=1]Hellfire-Punishment ,Human skin, Modern Science in Quran r Zakir Naik explains[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjKffO9607I
  [h=1]Islam and Modern Science - Human Aspect - Skin & Sensation - Part 2 of 5[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25rLezuvzNE


----------



## yeni (Dec 18, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]\\\[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ahmed deedat[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أحمد ديدات يزعزع معتقد النصارى[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppRdp4kFZPQ[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قس يتحدي ديدات -اثبت ان المسيح لم يصلب و سأعلن إسلامي[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNAWdTvcOr4[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]احمد ديدات_ اتحدى قداسة البابا و جميع القساوسة و الخاحامات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pEF8h49r7s[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اين ذكر محمد في الانجيل ؟ - احمد ديدات ترجمة 2016[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6mmLgXivMU[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## yeni (Dec 25, 2017)

Christmas and 25th of December
  Many Christians are unaware that the true spirit of reverence which Muslims display towards Jesus and his mother Mary spring from the fountainhead of their faith as prescribed in the Holy Quran. Most do not know that a Muslim does not take the name of Jesus , without saying Eesa alai-hiss-salaam i.e. (Jesus peace be upon him).


  Jesus is commonly considered to have been born on the 25th of December. However, it is common knowledge among Christian scholars that he was not born on this day. It is well known that the first Christian churches held their festival in May, April, or January. Scholars of the first two centuries AD even differ in which year he was born. Some believing that he was born fully twenty years before the current accepted date. So how was the 25th of December selected as the birthday of Jesus ?

  Grolier's encyclopedia says: "Christmas is the feast of the birth of Jesus Christ, celebrated on December 25 ... Despite the beliefs about Christ that the birth stories expressed, the church did not observe a festival for the celebration of the event until the 4th century.... since 274, under the emperor Aurelian, Rome had celebrated the feast of the "Invincible Sun" on December 25. In the Eastern Church, January 6, a day also associated with the winter solstice, was initially preferred. In course of time, however, the West added the Eastern date as the Feast of the Epiphany, and the East added the Western date of Christmas". 

  So who else celebrated the 25th of December as the birth day of their gods before it was agreed upon as the birth day of Jesus ? Well, there are the people of India who rejoice, decorate their houses with garlands, and give presents to their friends on this day. The people of China also celebrate this day and close their shops. Buddha is believed to have been born on this day. The great savior and god of the Persians, Mithras, is also believed to have been born on the 25th of December long before the coming of Jesus .

  The Egyptians celebrated this day as the birth day of their great savior Horus, the Egyptian god of light and the son of the "virgin mother" and "queen of the heavens" Isis. Osiris, god of the dead and the underworld in Egypt, the son of "the holy virgin", again was believed to have been born on the 25th of December.

  The Greeks celebrated the 25th of December as the birthday of Hercules, the son of the supreme god of the Greeks, Zeus, through the mortal woman Alcmene Bacchus, the god of wine and revelry among the Romans (known among the Greeks as Dionysus) was also born on this day.

  Adonis, revered as a "dying-and-rising god" among the Greeks, miraculously was also born on the 25th of December. His worshipers held him a yearly festival representing his death and resurrection, in midsummer. The ceremonies of his birthday are recorded to have taken place in the same cave in Bethlehem which is claimed to have been the birth place of Jesus .

  The Scandinavians celebrated the 25th of December as the birthday of their god Freyr, the son of their supreme god of the heavens, Odin.

  The Romans observed this day as the birthday of the god of the sun, Natalis Solis Invicti ("Birthday of Sol the invincible"). There was great rejoicing and all shops were closed. There was illumination and public games. Presents were exchanged, and the slaves were indulged in great liberties. These are the same Romans who would later preside over the council of Nicea (325 CE) which lead to the official Christian recognition of the "Trinity" as the "true" nature of God, and the "fact" that Jesus was born on the 25th of December too.

  In Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire, Gibbon says: "The Roman Christians, ignorant of his (Christ's) birth, fixed the solemn festival to the 25th of December, the Brumalia, or Winter Solstice, when the Pagans annually celebrated the birth of Sol " vol. ii, p. 383.

  Christians opposed to Christmas

  There are several Christian groups who are opposed to Christmas. For example, they take the verse from the Bible in Jeremiah 10:2-4 as an admonition against decorating Christmas trees.

  The King James Version reads: "Thus saith the Lord, Learn not the way of the heathen.... For the customs of the people are vain: for one cutteth a tree out of the forest, the work of the hands of the workman, with the axe. They deck it with silver and with gold; they fasten it with nails and with hammers, that it move not."

  In order to understand this subject, it is helpful to trace some of the history of Christmas avoidance, particularly its roots in Puritanism.

  The Puritans believed that the first-century church modeled a Christianity that modern Christians should copy. They attempted to base their faith and practice solely on the New Testament, and their position on Christmas reflected their commitment to practice a pure, scriptural form of Christianity. Puritans argued that God reserved to himself the determination of all proper forms of worship, and that he disapproved of any human innovations - even innovations that celebrated the great events of salvation. The name Christmas also alienated many Puritans. 


  Christmas, after all, meant "the mass of Christ." The mass was despised as a Roman Catholic institution that undermined the Protestant concept of Christ, who offered himself once for all. The Puritans' passionate avoidance of any practice that was associated with papal Rome caused them to overlook the fact that in many countries the name for the day had nothing to do with the Catholic mass, but focused instead on Jesus' birth. The mass did not evolve into the form abhorred by Protestants until long after Christmas was widely observed. The two customs had separate, though interconnected, histories.

  As ardent Protestants, Puritans identified the embracing of Christianity by the Roman Emperor Constantine in the early 300s CE as the starting point of the degeneration and corruption of the church. They believed the corruption of the church was brought on by the interweaving of the church with the pagan Roman state. To Puritans, Christmas was impure because it entered the Roman Church sometime in this period. No one knows the exact year or under what circumstances Roman Christians began to celebrate the birth of their Lord, but by the mid-300s CE, the practice was well established.


  when Christ was born Ahmed Deedat a lecture debates youtube
  حكم التهنئة بالكريسماس - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7X5pDQQ9EU8



  when Christ was born Ahmed Deedat a lecture debates youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFfPTgHee6c


  Christ in Islam a sequel (full studio debate) - Sheikh Ahmed ...
  ‪

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSWHt5oVAGk

  [FONT=&quot]\\\[/FONT]


----------



## galveston (Dec 25, 2017)

are you an intolerant Muslim or do you want to destroy everyone else and dicrecredit Christ ? why are you posting this in a forum in which it does not belong?

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 25, 2017)

galveston said:


> are you an intolerant Muslim or do you want to destroy everyone else and dicrecredit Christ ? why are you posting this in a forum in which it does not belong?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk



...who cares ??    you gotta be a real dumbski to believe in either one ...& if Yeni justs posts rhetoric Muslim bullshit, well she's only hearing her own message..


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2017)

Trump is god. #makeamericagreatagain


----------



## botamico (Dec 26, 2017)

Is yeni a female? If so, she needs to post provocative photos of herself instead of this weird religious shit.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2017)

She pretends to be female to receive cawk pics inshallah


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## botamico (Dec 26, 2017)

That's the internet for you. You'll never know who's on the other end like catfish.


----------



## galveston (Dec 26, 2017)

botamico said:


> Is yeni a female? If so, she needs to post provocative photos of herself instead of this weird religious shit.


Muslim men and women are the same. they all suck cock and get fucked in the ass 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Dec 29, 2017)

Yeni,  if you're a female, post pictures of yourself.


----------



## galveston (Dec 29, 2017)

botamico said:


> Yeni,  if you're a female, post pictures of yourself.


You don't want to see what's under that gown. NOTHING BUT STANK! 

Whitey has brought in thousands of Muslims into the town I live in over the last several years. They've ruined many apartment complexes! Constant violence and police calls where they live. They are so rude to people around here and to there own people. I could go on and on about it. The whole town is disgusted by their behavior, drunkenness, and drug use. All of that happens in our city parks which are not safe to go into anymore and this is a small town of 55000 in the Midwest farm country.  

Islam is not a religion. it's just a fucked up mind fuck that gives these losers justification to be self centered, violent, abusive, and anything else they feel like doing. 

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Dec 30, 2017)

yes brother
Though Jesus is mentioned by name in twenty-five places in the Holy Quran he is also addressed with respect as: "Ibne Maryam" - son of Mary; as Masi (Heb) Messiah - translated as Christ; "Abd-ullah" servant of Allah; "Rasul -Ullah" - Messenger of Allah.

He is spoken of as "the word of God", as "the spirit of God", as a "Sign of God", and numerous other epithets of honor spread over fifteen different chapters. The Holy Quran honors this great Messenger of God, and over the past fourteen hundred years Muslims continue to hold Jesus as a symbol of truth.

  Watch on YouTube
  Ahmed Deedat
  Why Jesus returns to earth- - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grz-lIKoFN4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHx-1...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p86P2DuVHs

\\\


  There was a cruel oppressive tribal leader named Abu Jahl who lived during the time of Prophet Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him. God revealed a verse of the Quran to warn him:

  ?No Indeed! If he does not stop, We will seize him by the forehead, his lying, sinful forehead.? (Quran 96:15-16)

  God does not call this person a liar, but calls his forehead (the front part of the brain) ?lying? and ?sinful?, and warns him to stop.

  This verse is significant for two reasons. The first is that the front part of our brain is responsible for voluntary movement

  This is known as the frontal lobe. A book titled ?Essentials of Anatomy and Physiology? which includes the results of research on the functions of this area states: The motivation and the foresight to plan and initiate movements occur in the anterior portion of the frontal lobes, the prefrontal area. The part of the brain that is responsible for movement is said to be seized if the man does not stop.

  Secondly, numerous studies have shown that this same region (frontal lobe) is responsible for the lying function of the brain. One such study at the University of Pennsylvania in which volunteers were asked questions during a computerized interrogation, it was found that when the volunteers were lying there was significantly increased activity in the prefrontal and premotor cortices (frontal lobe region)

  The front part of the brain is responsible for movement and lying. The Quran links movement and lying to this area. These functions of the frontal lobe were discovered with medical imaging equipment which was developed in the 20th century.
  [h=1]The Qur'an and The Frontal Lobes of the Brain by Dr Keith L. Moore[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK9sQHJFAtM
  [h=1]MUST SEE! Scientific Facts in the Qur'an - Lying & Sinning[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJX5XKhd8xo


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 30, 2017)

Here's a scientific fact for you:  Mohamed was a goat fucker.


----------



## yeni (Jan 4, 2018)

someone told me
I have no doubt that if Jesus were alive today, he would be a Muslim. Islam is the only current religion that is at all consistent with what Jesus taught.​ 

[FONT=&quot]
\\\
The truth always be clear to any sane person and those who want to understand

Was  Muhammad  peace be upon him ascended to the moon to know that the moon split in half?

Did the Prophet Muhammad lived in the time of Prophet Noah, peace be upon him to know that the ship stopped on Mount  Judi, not another Mount?

Was Muhammad peace be upon him an astronaut and the planets revolved around the galaxies to us so accurately described in the Holy Qur'an?

Was Muhammad peace be upon him chemically and has a world microscope to tell us about infectious diseases and how it treated?

You can forgive many people at one time after they inflicted you   get out of your home and your tribe, which grew up and do not punish them, but honored nor never kill them?
I know that the answer is no, but the womb of the Prophet Muhammad and the people forgive them

And do not forget that people dubbed Muhammad before his mission of prophethood Saadiq  alamin (Secretary

There are many examples which, if read the Qur'an will make you marvel and say

Yes, Muhammad is the Messenger of allah

allah guide all to the right

\\\\\[/FONT]


  The Quran uses imagery to covey its deep meanings, here it describes the state of the unbelievers as:

  ?Darkness out in a deep ocean which is covered by waves, above which are waves, above which are clouds, layers of darkness, one upon the other. When one puts out his hand [therein], he can hardly see it. Those God gives no light to, they have no light.? (Quran 24:40)

  It is commonly thought that waves only occur on the surface of the ocean. However oceanographers have discovered that there are internal waves that take place below the surface of the ocean. These waves are invisible to the human eye, and can only be detected by specialist equipment[8]. The Quran mentions darkness in a deep ocean above which are waves, above which are waves, then clouds above that.

  This description is not only remarkable because it describes the internal waves in the ocean, but also because it describes darkness deep in the ocean. A human being can dive no more than 70 metres without breathing equipment. Light is present at that depth, but if we go down 1000 metres it is completely dark[9]. 1400 years ago there were no submarines or specialist equipment to discover internal waves or the darkness deep inside the oceans
.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtqHtZgoEwU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hP_BDAosVMY


----------



## yeni (Jan 9, 2018)

هل تجسد الله في إنسان؟ Can God Become A Man - YouTube
  ‫
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLftxUFSTsk


   الله قادر على كل شيء لما لايتجسد God can do anything w .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWamxd6NK3w


   ماذا قال الله للمسيح في سورة المائدة - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8PCsFWOHlY


  رجل وامرأة يمارسان الجنس داخل كنيسة Couple Having Sex in Church

http://www.meta 
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2680572/couple_having_sex_in_church/


   هل جبريل مات أحمد ديدات محاضرة مناظرات - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-ENaNjtSco


----------



## blergs. (Jan 11, 2018)

Simply an early bloomer (for the most part), like many others in history.


----------



## yeni (Jan 13, 2018)

see with me brother


  In 1512 the astronomer Nicholas Copernicus put forward his theory that the Sun is motionless at the centre of the solar system, and that the planets revolve around it. The belief that the Sun is stationary was widespread amongst astronomers until the 20th century. It is now a well-established scientific fact that the Sun is not stationary, but is moving in an orbit around the centre of our Milky Way galaxy

  The Quran mentions the orbit of the Sun:

  ?It is He who created night and day, the Sun and the Moon, each floating in its orbit.? (Quran 21:33)

  The Quran would have been wrong according to astronomers just a couple of decades ago. But we now know that the Quranic account of the Sun?s motion is consistent with modern Astronomy.
*Qur'an confirmed by Bible Scholar!*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SqO-SxtBUY
*Bible errors vs. Qur'an Accuracies. Earth, sun, stars, moon Scientific miracles of Qur'an*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbwHhVO30JE
*2015 DEEDAT DESTROYS christian scholar on Quran "error"*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9FsxnrsDIQ
   \\
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEN1vuCrJHw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpfxg51ZD0s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y-BUUaEFgI


----------



## botamico (Jan 13, 2018)

Yeni, post a picture of yourself and you'll go to heaven and get 7 exotic men for all your pleasures!


----------



## yeni (Jan 18, 2018)

At a time when the science of Astronomy was still primitive, the expansion of the universe was described in Quran:

  ?And it is We who have built the Universe with [Our creative] power and keep expanding it.? (Quran 51:47)

  The fact that the universe is expanding was discovered in the last century. The physicist Stephen Hawking in his book ?A Brief History of Time? writes, ?The discovery that the universe is expanding was one of the great intellectual revolutions of the 20th century.?.

  The Quran mentioned the expansion of the universe even before the invention of the telescope!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qPim5Z1UMw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiFQvzGkHzQ

[FONT=&quot]
أحمد ديدات - آيات قرآنية علمية تردع الملاحده youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZPdPvY3h1g

إثبات أن القران الكريم كلام الله خالق الكون youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndWYPURIdgQ[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Jan 22, 2018)

The Quran draws our attention to a very important characteristic of mountains:

  ?Did We not make the earth a resting place? And the mountains as stakes?? (Quran 78:6-7)

  The Quran indicates that mountains have deep roots by using the word stakes to describe them. In fact mountains do have deep roots, and the word stakes is an accurate description for them. A book titled ?Earth? by Geophysicist Frank Press explains that mountains are like stakes, and are buried deep under the surface of the earth. Mount Everest (pictured below), the height of which is approximately 9 km above ground, has a root deeper than 125 km.

  The fact that mountains have deep ?stake? like roots was not known, until after the development of the theory of plate tectonics in the beginning of the 20th century.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUaxHUsne7I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHIjPl0EfT0
  [h=1]"the Quran miracles" The formation of mountains(1/3)[/h]  [h=1]the Quran miracles" The formation of mountains(2/3)[/h]


----------



## yeni (Jan 27, 2018)

الرد على شبهة "امم امثالكم" - د.ويليام كامبل و د. ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqjeTcSEqAc


   هل تدور الشمس حول الارض طبقاً للقرآن؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JcGs4FIuu4


  تثبتون صحة القرآن بالعلم الحديث فماذا لو كان العلم خاطئاً؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ2uI1mY2hI

  ماذا يقصد الله بجمع العظام يوم القيامة وسيسوي البنانه ؟ د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf2gQnmLuvk


----------



## yeni (Feb 1, 2018)

The sky plays a crucial role in protecting the earth. The sky protects the earth from the lethal rays of the sun. If the sky did not exist then the sun?s radiation would have killed off all life on earth. It also acts like a blanket wrapped around the earth, to protect it from the freezing cold of space. The temperature just above the sky is approximately -270oC. If this temperature was to reach earth then the planet would freeze over instantly. The sky also protects life on earth by warming the surface through heat retention (greenhouse effect), and reducing temperature extremes between day and night[5]. These are some of the many protective functions of the sky.

  The Quran asks us to consider the sky in the following verse:

  ?We made the sky a protective ceiling. And yet they are turning away from Our signs!? (Quran 21:32)

  The Quran points to the sky?s protection as a sign of God. The protective properties of the sky were discovered by scientific research conducted in the 20th century.

  [h=1]Scientific Facts in the Qur'an: SKY'S Protection[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5bH97m5IY
  [h=1]The Scientific Miracles of the Qur'an (Perfection of the Creation of the Sky)[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj_rCiw9jnc


----------



## botamico (Feb 2, 2018)

Huh?!?!?!?!


----------



## yeni (Feb 5, 2018)

Iron is not natural to the earth. It did not form on the earth but came down to earth from outer space. This may sound strange but it?s true. Scientists have found that billions of years ago the earth was stuck by meteorites. These meteorites were carrying Iron from distant stars which had exploded[4].

  The Quran says the following on the origin of Iron:

  ?We sent down Iron with its great inherent strength and its many benefits for humankind.? (Quran 57:25)

  God uses the words ?sent down? for Iron. It is clear from the verse that Iron is not an earthly material, but was sent down for the benefit of humanity. The fact that Iron came down to earth from outer space is something which could not be known by the primitive science of the 7th century.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUA0EGTGFtg
  [h=1]Islamic Miracle, Quran Iron Core Miracles 
معجزات القرآن الكريم[/h]ما رأي الاسلام في من لا دين له ؟ ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHqITjlJfQY

 خطييييييير ذاكر نايك يتحدث عن الاضرحة - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msE4-c7TusM


----------



## yeni (Feb 9, 2018)

Water is essential for all living things. We all know that water is vital to life but the Quran makes a very unusual claim:

  We made every living thing from water? Will they not believe? (Quran 21:30)

  In this verse water is pointed out as the origin of all life. All living things are made of cells. We now know that cells are mostly made up of water[3]. For example, 80% of the cytoplasm (basic cell material) of a standard animal cell is described as water in biology textbooks.

  The fact that living things consist mostly of water was discovered only after the invention of the microscope. In the deserts of Arabia, the last thing someone would have guessed is that all life came from water.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9CX...w&spfreload=10
  [h=1]فيلم مروية ( أسرار ماء زمزم ) "Murwiya Film " The Secret Of Zamzam water[/h]  [h=1]الدكتور الألماني كنت فايفر Knut Pfeiffer يكتشف معجزة عظيمة في ماء زمزم[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHm2y1mpTLw

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2aGvaEVrMc[/FONT]


----------



## galveston (Feb 9, 2018)

yeni said:


> Water is essential for all living things. We all know that water is vital to life but the Quran makes a very unusual claim:
> 
> We made every living thing from water? Will they not believe? (Quran 21:30)
> 
> ...


If you losers are so smart, why is every Muslim country such a shithole country where it's citizens live like animals?

Name 1 muslim country that is a world leader on anything except oppression and death?

muslim countries manufacture nothing and produce nothing except oil which is simply pumped out of the ground and the technology was developed and put into place there by a Christian. THAT'S A FACT!

muslim governments have proven to be the most corrupt and hypocritical  in the world and their armies are a joke. We have U.S. Street gangs that are more powerful than most muslim armies. 

yeni, you are such a fool. you're beliefs are stolen from our bible. you're faith is weak. the fact that muskims are so lacking in morals, faith, prosperity, education and freedom should be a good indicator that you're on the wrong track!



Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 10, 2018)

science or religion, cant have both


----------



## botamico (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm still waiting for her picture. I promised her 7 exotic men for all her pleasures. Lol!!


----------



## botamico (Feb 11, 2018)

I can give fuck less about religion.


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 11, 2018)

I cant wait for our alien overlords to return and judge us by technoligical advancements and intelligence.


----------



## yeni (Feb 13, 2018)

We must make the effort and share ideas with honesty and integrity

Governments  criminals working with America, Jews and Russia
To sabotage the Muslim countries, whether in Iraq, Palestine, Afghanistan, Syria
Egypt and others
 people went from the hell of wars
  After the destruction of their country
   the West criminals the reason

Islam and Human Rights
The Quran and Sunnah encourage Muslims to respect the life and property of all mankind.
In an Islamic State these rights are considered sacred, whether a person is Muslim or not.
Islam protects honor, forbids insulting others, and/or making fun of them.

Islam rejects certain individuals or nations being favored because of their wealth, power, and/or race.
All Muslims believe that Allah created all humans free and equal, only to be distinguished from each other on the basis of God-consciousness or piety and never on the basis of race, color or ethnicity.

Islam is a practical religion that respects all human beings and it was revealed for all mankind. Its message is that of peace and submission to Allah. Muslims believe in all the Prophets mentioned in the Bible, and the Quran. The Quran shares many moral teachings of the Old Testament and the New Testament. These three religions (and their books) were founded upon the revelations by One True God, Allah

so


Wars of resistance to corruption and heads of state power hungry
Therefore
There is always hope in reform and a return to Islamic law
The application of Islamic law
Will provide safety and protection and happiness
The application of Islamic law
Will provide safety and protection and happiness
Muslim and non-Muslim
Like
Amr ibn al-Aas in the conquest of Egypt

Infidel can become a good Muslim
For one reason
Do not confuse culture, customs and traditions
And between
 The correct Islamic approach

This is something a treasure for the unbeliever
His life changed for the better

Can not abandon it
40000 Americans convert to islam every year youtube
40000 U.S.

70000 French

100000 Uk

on A year
And so on



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlELJIo5E5E
If you want to know Islam properly
[Must study the Qur'an and the Hadith]

And not through acts of random people


Because of this realization
Islam in increasing
In a few years
You will find many countries in Europe and America
All Muslim population


\\\
- Islam is a religion of the utmost ease and compassion 
Do not do more of your energy 
In anything 

The original 
Holy Qur'an and the Hadith 
See inside them well 
Your life will completely upright 
Honesty - maintaining secretariats - high morals - help others - away from adultery - murder - drinking alcohol - gambling - treason - honoring one's parents - kinship - the right of the neighbor - and so on ..... 
This is Islam 

Muslim life always 
Tied about the Qur'an Quran and Hadith 
This constitution for life 

Separation between religion and life, something is wrong 
This is already happening in other religions 

So 
Society is going in the way of deviation 
Adultery - murder - robbery - drinking alcohol - international attacks - family disintegration ...... 

In your point of view 

Why is this happening? 

This is the result away from the teachings of God and the prophets and messengers 

Narrated 'Ubada Ibn-As−Samit: who took part in the battle of Badr and was a Naqib (a person heading a group of six persons), on the night of Al−`Aqaba pledge: Allah's Apostle said while a group of his companions were around him, " Swear allegiance to me for: 1- Not to join anything in worship along with Allah. 2- Not to steal. 3- Not to commit illegal sexual intercourse. 4- Not to kill your children. 5- Not to accuse an innocent person (to spread such an accusation among people). 6- Not to be disobedient (when ordered) to do good deed ." The Prophet added: " Whoever among you fulfills his pledge will be rewarded by Allah. And whoever indulges in any one of them (except the ascription of partners to Allah) and gets the punishment in this world, that punishment will be an expiation for that sin. And if one indulges in any of them, and Allah conceals his sin, it is up to Him to forgive or punish him (in the Hereafter) ." 'Ubada bin As−Samit added: "So we swore allegiance for these." (points to Allah's Apostle 

Sahih al-Bukhary, The Book of Faith, Hadith Number:18, Narrated by: Obada Ibnus-Samit 
​ so​ ​ Islam came with mercy for all creation through the beauty of the islamic legislation which establishes justice, fairness and advocate, the grounds for security and stability in communities. Allah The Most High says in the Holy Quran :​ ​ " But seek, through that which Allah has given you, the home of the Hereafter; and [yet], do not forget your share of the world. And do good as Allah has done good to you. And desire not corruption in the land, Allah does not like corrupters." [Al-Qasas: 77].​ ​ In this Ayah Allah The Most High, orders His slaves to seek the blessing given from Allah, but do not forget their share of the world, and His also orders to good deed, but forbids to corrupt or do destruction, because it can cause instability in life.​ ​ In another Ayah Allah The Most High, says :​ ​ " Indeed, Allah orders justice and good conduct and giving to relatives and forbids immorality and bad conduct and oppression. He admonishes you that perhaps you will be reminded." [An-Nahl: 90].​ ​ Immorality includes; every greater sin likes shirk, killing another illegally, sexual act without married, looting, arrogant, humiliate to the others. Bad conduct includes every sin and wickedness related to the rights of Allah. Oppression includes every act oppresses to the life being, to the soul, to the property and their honors.​ ​ Those Ayahs tell us that Islam is full of Mercy and far from oppression. Let us take a look on sunnah as a second basic rule after Quran. From Abu Hurairah May Allah pleased him, The Prophet May Peace be upon him said :​ ​ "Whomsoever not to love another, thus will not be loved".[reported by Bukhari].
allah guided you​ ​    احمد ديدات كيف تقلب الطاولة على المبشرين ? YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CnCJndgZ3U


  احمد ديدات الأختيار بين المسيحية و الإسلام - The Choice ? Yo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WRQUyrN0pk


   أحمد ديدات - الإسلام والمسيحية - باكستان - مترجم - YouTube
  ‫
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzSe4XOsyPc


----------



## yeni (Feb 18, 2018)

Whereas the Bible talks of the sun and the moon as two lights differing only in size, the Qur?an distinguishes between them by the use of different terms: light (noor) for the moon, and lamp (siraaj) for the sun.

  ?Did you see how Allah created seven heavens, one above the other, and made in them the moon a light and the sun a lamp?? Qur?an, 78:12-13

  The moon is an inert body which reflects light, whereas the sun is a celestial body in a state of permanent combustion producing both light and heat.
  Stars and Planets

  The word ?star? (najm) in the Qur?an ( 86:3 ) is accompanied by the adjective thaaqib which indicates that it burns and consumes itself as it pierces through the shadows of the night. It was much later discovered that stars are heavenly bodies producing their own light like the sun.

  In the Qur?an, a different word, kawkab, is used to refer to the planets which are celestial bodies that reflect light and do not produce their own light like the sun.

  ?We have adorned the lowest heaven with ornaments, the planets.? Qur?an, 37:6

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwD4PnhEgww
  [h=1]Rotation of the sun and expansion of the universe[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1gqGAn8y4Q
*The Glorious Qur'an is compatible with modern Geology *​  [h=1]Dr. Zakir Naik - Does God exist?[/h]  ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQu7FznVOvI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2s14T6x5AM


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 19, 2018)

yeni said:


> Ever since the dawn of mankind, we have sought to understand nature and our place in it. In this quest for the purpose of life many people have turned to religion. Most religions are based on books claimed by their followers to be divinely inspired, without any proof. Islam is different because it is based upon reason and proof.
> 
> Science at the time was primitive, there were no telescopes, microscopes or anything even close to the technology we have today. People believed that the sun orbited the earth and that the sky was held up by big pillars at the corners of a flat earth. Within this backdrop the Quran was revealed, and it contains many scientific facts on topics ranging from astronomy to biology, geology to sociology.
> 
> ...


Facts of evolution, I'm hung like an angry hamster

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 19, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Facts of evolution, I'm hung like an angry hamster
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I have to press your belly for your dick to pop out


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 20, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I have to press your belly for your dick to pop out


At least I have a dick

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Feb 20, 2018)

This whole thread is a complete waste of time. Religion is for the arrogant, vain, self absorbed, and delusional.


----------



## yeni (Feb 22, 2018)

انظر هنا
  I understand very well
  What do you want to say
  But
  Do you think that God created human on earth
  To live in prosperity and happiness
  You are mistaken

  Everyone on earth
  A test of a different kind

  That which does not learn to understand,
  And boggle your mind

  Example
  - A rich man but can not have children no matter how hard
  - A poor man has children and can barely spending them
  - A strong man and can use his power to do good but does not do it
  - Weak man but help people to the best of his ability
  - Infidel and polytheist man but he has all the blessings
  - A Muslim man has diseases in health


  Here everyone trials and test its own
  Disease = test
  Health = test
  Disbelief = test
  Money = test
  And so on
  You will succeed and reach to the right path
  Or

  Like you would say
  do not believe it will be worthwhile to hear that if you become muslim all these will go away, you will be protected, etc. We know at practical level that it ain't so.

  Therefore

  In the Holy Qur'an
  4. Verily, We have created man in toil.

  5. Thinks he that none can overcome him?

  6. He says (boastfully): "I have wasted wealth in abundance!"

  7. Thinks he that none sees him?

  8. Have We not made for him a pair of eyes?

  9. And a tongue and a pair of lips?

  10. And shown him the two ways (good and evil)?


  This is wrong thinking
  Which you portray Satan
  The mind that is far from the
   the oneness of God and the prophets and messengers

  And if you want to know part of the practical side of Islam to my words

  See here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_6LPHaO_-0

  The story of how he became a Muslim  youtube

  Why an American doctor convert to Islam -Islam  youtube


  The goal is the resistance and the constant pursuit of success

    And not to fall prey to the instincts of the Forbidden

  For everything
    The price of its

  Satisfaction of God and enter heaven will not happen until after exert your effort

\\\


  The Qur?anic description of the sequence of day and night would, in itself, be rather commonplace were it not for the fact that it is expressed in terms that are today highly appropriate. The Qur?an uses the verb kawwara in chapter az-Zumar to describe the way the night ?winds? or ?coils? itself around the day and the day around the night.
  ?He coils the night upon the day and the day upon the night.? Qur?an, 39:5
  The original meaning of the verb kis to coil a turban around the head. This is a totally valid comparison; yet at the time the Qur?an was revealed, the astronomical data necessary to make this comparison were unknown. It is not until man landed on the moon and observed the earth spinning on its axis, that the dark half of the globe appeared to wind itself around the light and the light half appeared to wind itself around the dark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFoGX49QzLg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_1TM-Y2lUA


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

Religion is for idiots who refuse facts . If you think there is some magical being who is all knowing and seeing whom has the power to do anything he/she wants , but simply watches the struggles along with rape , murder andother stuff you are idiotic and need to go to a psych center


----------



## botamico (Feb 23, 2018)

The funniest thing to hear is when someone claims that their god loves and blesses them. What the fuck makes them better than a family living in poverty? I got a better one. How about the " I'll pray for you" statement? Sorry that god is not talking to you, I'll pray for you, he'll listen to me.
#ReligiousNut 
#Delusional 
#Arrogant 
#Vain
#SelfAbsorbed


----------



## yeni (Feb 27, 2018)

Of course

But

you must know

You alone will bear the results and consequences

after death

You are alone and no one else

allah is remain does not change or die

We change and die

And the laws of allah remain
\\\
you and they said

All religions are a human disease. 

islam doesn't save anything, it destroys! 

religion can not stop a man from murdering stealing raping,



dear brothers

This is not true

Why are the majority of Muslims do not kill and do not steal nor commit adultery nor raped girls?

Why?

The reason the desire to obey God and get God's blessing for a Muslim living in the age in the world and paradise in the afterlife

As well as the fear of
allah's punishment in the afterlife

I do not endured the combustion of a cigarette

Who can endured fire, such as volcanoes in the afterlife

There is no death in the afterlife

allah save us from this

amin


\\\
  The notion of a settled place for the sun is vividly described in chapter Yaa Seen of the Qur?an:
  ?The sun runs its coarse to a settled place That is the decree of the Almighty, the All Knowing.? Qur?an, 36:38
  ?Settled place? is the translation of the word mustaqarr which indicates an exact appointed place and time. Modern astronomy confirms that the solar system is indeed moving in space at a rate of 12 miles per second towards a point situated in the constellation of Hercules ( alpha lyrae ) whose exact location has been precisely calculated. Astronomers have even give it a name, the solar apex.
​ *"the Quran miracles" The Sun & its brightness(1/3) *​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po65ViMfwTE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqw91ihJcQw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4SiHSCemT8


----------



## botamico (Feb 27, 2018)

Your god brings war, famine, poverty, disease, etc.........but he loves you. 
#YouSoundCrazy


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 28, 2018)

botamico said:


> Your god brings war, famine, poverty, disease, etc.........but he loves you.
> #YouSoundCrazy


#childsomizer
#sharialawisforfaggots

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Mar 3, 2018)

allah  is innocent from the evil deeds of people

  allah did not command the people to steal or commit adultery or kill innocent people or drink wine

  On the contrary,
  allah put laws and stiff penalties for those outrageous acts
  In monotheistic religions

  The same principles and sanctions
  \\\
  داعية أسترالي يقول كلام خطير جدا - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQr5MHpi4gc

  Tawheed al Haakimiyyah Ustaadh Musa Cerantonio - ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IjFnHQdvCM


  القصة التي يجب على كل مسلم أن يعرفها - فتح الأندلس
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcy9OGkvxbg



  الحضارة الإسلامية فى الأندلس Islamic civilization in Andalus ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63m8Y_lte_4


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 4, 2018)

#faggotgoatfucker

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 4, 2018)

yeni said:


> Ever since the dawn of mankind, we have sought to understand nature and our place in it. In this quest for the purpose of life many people have turned to religion. Most religions are based on books claimed by their followers to be divinely inspired, without any proof. Islam is different because it is based upon reason and proof.
> 
> Science at the time was primitive, there were no telescopes, microscopes or anything even close to the technology we have today. People believed that the sun orbited the earth and that the sky was held up by big pillars at the corners of a flat earth. Within this backdrop the Quran was revealed, and it contains many scientific facts on topics ranging from astronomy to biology, geology to sociology.
> 
> ...


Man, that's really interesting!
I'd love to learn more, please pm me info.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Mar 8, 2018)

thank you brother

you're welcome always

  Among the achievements of modern science is the ?conquest? of space which has resulted in mans journey to the moon. The prediction of this event surely springs to mind when we read the chapter ar-Rahmaan in the Qur?an:
  ?O assembly of Jinns and men, if you can penetrate the regions of the heavens and the earth, then penetrate them! You will not penetrate them except with authority.?
  Qur?an,55:33
  Authority to travel in space can only come from the Creator of the laws which govern movement and space. The whole of this Qur?anic chapter invites humankind to recognize God?s beneficence.

  At this point, we must ask ourselves the following question: How could an uneducated man in the middle of the desert accurately tackle so many and such varied subjects at a time when mythology and superstition reigned supreme? How could he so skillfully avoid every belief that was proven to be totally inaccurate many centuries later?


  THE SEAL OF ALL THE PROPHETS MUHAMMAD PBUH - Muhammad Abdul Jabbar | ALQADRMEDIA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blxHYZfX78k


[h=3]"Ask the Sheikh" by Musa cerantonio ( Replacing Perfection ...[/h]


▶ 1:13:21

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNCiWr7NURk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 8, 2018)

yeni, do you own a fishtank? or a pet? or have children?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 8, 2018)

How are science and religion tied together ? 
If you believe in religion you hold everyone back . 
Your god does not cure heal or help , no god does 
he does not listen or speak he does NOT EXIST


----------



## Necron_99 (Mar 9, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> yeni, do you own a fishtank? or a pet? or have children?



LOL.  Let's hope not.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2018)

All religions were created by man to control people, if you don't realize that you are a gullible fool.


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 10, 2018)

Prince said:


> All religions were created by man to control people, if you don't realize that you are a gullible fool.


Religion is a false belief for the weak minded

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Mar 12, 2018)

brothers

  Allah says in the Holy Qur'an
  115. "Did you think that We had created you in play (without any purpose), and that you would not be brought back to Us?"

  116. So Exalted be Allah, the True King, La ilaha illa Huwa (none has the right to be worshipped but He), the Lord of the Supreme Throne!

  117. And whoever invokes (or worships), besides Allah, any other ilah (god), of whom he has no proof, then his reckoning is only with his Lord. Surely! Al-Kafirun (the disbelievers in Allah and in the Oneness of Allah, polytheists, pagans, idolaters, etc.) Will not be successful.

  118. And say (O Muhammad): "My Lord! Forgive and have mercy, for You are the Best of those who show mercy!"
  The only solution to all
  The Oneness of God
  And follow the path of the prophets and messengers

  Because it is the right way

  This is the goal of human existence on earth

  And finally
  Everyone will die
  Must be good and do good deeds in this world

  You are responsible for the all your actions
  allah will ask you about all what you did
  Both small and large
  Must be prepared

  Allah says in the Holy Qur'an
  (12) Indeed, it is We who bring the dead to life and record what they have put forth and what they left behind, and all things We have enumerated in a clear register


  (13) And [for] every person We have imposed his fate upon his neck, and We will produce for him on the Day of Resurrection a record which he will encounter spread open

  (49) And the record [of deeds] will be placed [open], and you will see the criminals fearful of that within it, and they will say, "Oh, woe to us! What is this book that leaves nothing small or great except that it has enumerated it? "And they will find what they did present [before them]. And your Lord does injustice to no one

  This is happening now

  In the path of the devil
  And get away through the teachings of the prophets and messengers

  Allah says in the Holy Qur'an

  27. O Children of Adam! Let not Shaitan (Satan) deceive you, as he got your parents [Adam and Hawwa (Eve)] out of Paradise, stripping them of their raiments, to show them their private parts. Verily, he and Qabiluhu (his soldiers from the jinns or his tribe) see you from where you cannot see them. Verily, We made the Shayatin (devils) Auliya' (protectors and helpers) for those who believe not.
  Surah Al-A'raf
  ----Allah alone is the creator and manufacturer of mankind
  Knows either useful for us and bad for us

  Adam and Eve, peace be upon them

  Knows by
  Should not be eating from the tree
  God warned them of doing this
  Because it is a sin


  After  God created Adam and ordered the angels to prostrate to him and happened Kafr Satan and sin   - God Almighty wanted to exercise Adam his mission on earth. But before the exercise of his mission insert God in practical experience from the curriculum, which will be followed by man on earth, and seduction that would be inflicted by the devil. God Almighty's mercy him he did not want Adam begins his mission to exist on a theoretical basis, because there is a difference between talking theory and experiment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ua9Qt32_Gk0


  Allah only wants one thing from His slaves.

              "And I (Allah) created not the Jinn and mankind except they should worship Me (alone). I seek not any provision from them nor do I ask that they should feed Me. Verily, Allah is the All-Provider, Owner of Power, the Most Strong." [51:56-58] 

  Allah only wants mankind to worship Him alone and ascribe no partners with Him in worship, and truly be His slaves. He wants them to surrender to His will, as they surrender to His control for the means of their lives. It is only fair to worship only the One who holds the existence of everything and everyone is in His Hands. One should thank Allah who, alone, provides for him by worshipping Him alone


----------



## yeni (Mar 12, 2018)

the water cycle in nature. This is a topic which is well known today. Consequently, the verses in the Qur?an that refer to the water cycle seem to express ideas that are now totally self-evident. But if we consider the ideas prevalent at that time, they appear to be based more on myth and philosophical speculation than on observed fact, even though useful practical knowledge on soil irrigation was current at that period.

  Let us examine, for example, the following verse in chapter az-Zumar:
  ?Have you not seen that Allah sent rain down from the sky and caused it to penetrate the ground and come forth as springs, then He caused crops of different colors to grow?? Qur?an,39:21

  Such notions seem quite natural to us today, but we should not forget that, not so long ago, they were not prevalent. It was not until the sixteenth century, with Bernard Palissy, that we gained the first coherent description of the water cycle. Prior to this, people believed that the waters of the oceans, under the effect of winds, were thrust towards the interior of the continents.

  They then returned to the oceans via the great abyss, which, since Plato?s time was called the Tartarus .In the seventeenth century, great thinkers such as Descartes still believed in this myth. Even in the nineteenth century there were still those who believed in Aristotle?s theory that water was condensed in cool mountain caverns and formed underground lakes that fed

  springs. Today, we know that it is the infiltration of rain water into the ground that is responsible for this. If one compares the facts of modern hydrology with the data found in numerous verses of the Qur?an on this subject, one cannot fail to notice the remarkable degree of agreement between the two.
  [h=1]The Water Cycle[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StPobH5ODTw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJXk6eG6Y-A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiLBGHwX_4c

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fluiDCYCVhw

  [h=1]Zakir Naik on Islamic Science-Water Cycle in Quran[/h]  [h=1]8 - Scientific Facts in the Quran (Part 1) - The Proof That Islam Is The Truth - Abdur-Raheem Green[/h]  [h=1]9 - Scientific Facts in the Quran (Part 2) - The Proof That Islam Is The Truth - Abdur-Raheem Green[/h]


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 12, 2018)

yeni said:


> brothers
> 
> *Allah says* in the Holy Qur'an


scientific fact, Allah  did not write the quran


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 12, 2018)

Unsubscribed

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Mar 13, 2018)

Something that almost all of us can agree on....... religion sucks!


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 13, 2018)

botamico said:


> Something that almost all of us can agree on....... religion sucks!


Unless you're an atheist 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Mar 16, 2018)

brother


  In the following verses, the word ummi is used for our Prophet.

  ?"Those who follow the Messenger, the unlettered prophet, whom they find mentioned in their own (Scriptures);― in the Law and the Gospel;― for he commands them what is just and forbids them what is evil ? Say: "O men! I am sent unto you all, as the Messenger of Allah, to Whom belongeth the dominion of the heavens and the earth: there is no god but He: it is He that giveth both life and death. So believe in Allah and His Messenger, the unlettered Prophet, who believed in Allah and His words: follow him that (so) ye may be guided."?(al-Araf, 2/157-158).

  In the following verse, it is emphasized that Hazrat Prophet could not read and write and it is pointed out that the attribute ummi used for him has the same meaning: ?And thou wast not (able) to recite a Book before this (Book came) nor art thou (able) to transcribe it with thy right hand: in that case, indeed, would the talkers of vanities have doubted.?(al-Ankabut, 29/48).

  Our Prophet had two kinds of miracles. One of them is the ones seen on him and the other is the ones he showed on the universe. Some examples to the second kind are his dividing the moon into two, water flowing out of his fingers like a tap and making a lot of people full out of very little food. The brightest one of the first kind of miracles is his illiteracy, not being able to read and write. (at-Tafsiru?l-Kabir, 15:29.)

  Our Prophet did not take lessons from any scholars; he did not read any books; he did not learn anything from a circle of knowledge; he did not write even one word. Although the Prophet was illiterate, he had knowledge about all kinds of sciences; there was nothing that he did not know. It was his Lord who taught him everything. Nobody claimed something like, ?I taught him such an issue? after he started to tell people about Islam.


  Our Prophet could not read a book or writing but he could read the Quran by heart in a very nice way. Jibril (Gabriel) taught him to read the Quran. The following is stated regarding the issue in the Quran: ?By degrees shall We teach thee to declare (the Message), so thou shalt not forget? (al-Ala, 6).



  It is accepted by all scholars that the Messenger of Allah (pbuh) could not read and write. As a matter of fact, it is expressed clearly in the following verse: " And thou wast not (able) to recite a Book before this (Book came) nor art thou (able) to transcribe it with thy right hand: in that case, indeed, would the talkers of vanities have doubted. (al-Ankabut, 48).

  It is known that Hazrat Prophet (pbuh) belongs to a community, in which illiteracy was common. It is a historical fact that the Prophet himself was illiterate, that is, he could not read and write. However, there are various kinds of information about many branches of science, scientific principles, results, references and signs in the Quran. If we take into consideration only the information regarding the religions of Judaism and Christianity and their holy books, we will see that they form a great amount of knowledge. To deal with those issues, to express one?s view regarding controversial subjects, to make decisions about them are things that even scholars cannot dare to do.

  Then, a reference is necessary for the information in the Quran. It is definite that Hazrat Muhammad, who spent forty years of his life before prophethood among his fellow citizens, did not go to school, meet any teachers and could not write. The Quran addressed the people who opposed him with that verse but none of his enemies dared to claim that he could write. Then, it is definite that the Quran was sent down by Allah, who knows everything.  

  There are many wisdoms behind the fact that our Prophet was illiterate. If the Prophet had been able to read and write, the Qurayshis would have said, ?He read the previous books and learned from them; he wrote the Quran based on the knowledge in them. The following verse express the issue as follows: ?And thou wast not (able) to recite a Book before this (Book came) nor art thou (able) to transcribe it with thy right hand: in that case, indeed, would the talkers of vanities have doubted.?  (al-Ankabut, 48.)


  ماهو دليل ان محمد صل الله عليه وسلم نبي ؟ للدكتور ذاكر نايك


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL0L_xl5pGE

\\


  botany at the time of Muhammad (S) was not advanced enough in any country for scientists to know that plants have both male and female parts.

  but
  in the Qur?an
  ?(God is the One who) sent down rain from the sky and with it brought forth a variety of plants in pairs.? Qur?an, 20:53
  Today we know that fruit comes from plants that have sexual characteristics even when they come from unfertilized flowers, like bananas. In the chapter ar-Ra?d we read the following:
  ?? and of all fruits (God) placed (on the earth) two pairs.? Qur?an, 13:3



  In the field of physiology, there is one verse which appears extremely significant to me. One thousand years before the discovery of the blood circulatory system, and roughly thirteen centuries before it was determined that the internal organs were nourished by the process of digestive , a verse in the Qur?an described the source of the constituents of milk, in conformity with scientific facts.

  To understand this verse, it must first be known that chemical reactions occur between food and enzymes in the mouth, the stomach and the intestines releasing nutrients in molecular form which are then absorbed into the circulatory system through countless microscopic projections of the intestinal wall called villi. Blood in the circulatory system then transports the nutrients to all the organs of the body, among which are the milk-producing mammary glands.


  This biological process must be basically understood, if we are to understand a verse in the Qur?an which has for many centuries given rise to commentaries that were totally incomprehensible.

  Today it is not difficult to see why! This verse is taken from the chapter an-Nahl:
  ?Verily, in cattle there is a lesson for yon. I give you drink from their insides, coming from a conjunction between the digested contents ( of the intestines ) and the blood, milk pure and pleasant for those who drink it.? Qur?an, 16:66
  The constituents of milk are secreted by the mammary glands which are nourished by the product of food digestion brought to them by the bloodstream.

  The initial event which sets the whole process in motion is the conjunction of the contents of the intestine and blood at the level of the intestinal wall itself.
  This very precise concept is the result of the discoveries made in the chemistry and physiology of the digestive system over one thousand years after the time of Prophet Muhammad (S).
  [h=1]Plant and fruit reproduction in The Quran[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_Uy6lzQb7U
  [h=1]Miracle of the Holy Quran for blood circulation and milk production Lecturer Zakir Naik[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NzXVXSvqhw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtA4HXfcIXA


----------



## botamico (Mar 16, 2018)

Do you do anything else besides post religious fucktard shit?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 17, 2018)

He is someone I would delete on Facebook posting religious crap , my aunt does that shit . Doesn?t have a pot to piss in but damn her double wide is nice !


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 17, 2018)

can you answer a question in your own words without posting an article you copied and tagging a few videos to it?


----------



## galveston (Mar 17, 2018)

Trump is letting our military stomp you little piss ants. No more obama crap!

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Mar 20, 2018)

brothers

Should and must provide advice and guidance to him
And fully know the truth
21. So remind them (O Muhammad ()), you are only a one who reminds.

22. You are not a dictator over them.

(67) O Messenger, announce that which has been revealed to you from your Lord, and if you do not, then you have not conveyed His message. And Allah will protect you from the people. Indeed, Allah does not guide the disbelieving people.

Guidance and Islam is not in my hands but in the hands of allah
I'm trying to connect the message to you without omission or negligence
Guidance and Islam is not in my hands but in the hands of allah

Therefore
then you  are free to choice 

256. There is no compulsion in religion. Verily, the Right Path has become distinct from the wrong path. Whoever disbelieves in Taghut and believes in Allah, then he has grasped the most trustworthy handhold that will never break. And Allah is All-Hearer, All-Knower.


Yes, my dear brother

I am a Muslim
My father and mother Muslims

But
In fact, the original
Any child born a Muslim and on instinct

Parents to change the religion of their son, Christian or Jewish or Buddhist ..... And so on

At the age of young people and understanding of things around us
Anyone can study and comparison of religions, including
To know the truth

- A very important point
Must communicate the message of Islam to all
You are free to choose
God says in the Holy Qur'an

(125) Invite to the way of your Lord with wisdom and good instruction, and argue with them in a way that is best. Indeed, your Lord is most knowing of who has strayed from His way, and He is most knowing of who is [rightly] guided
allah guided you

No my dear brother 
I chose 
Only 
After the study and comparison, and full conviction of the mind and heart 

As well as 
I'll leave them the opportunity to study and comparison and selection 
For example 
Yusuf Estes 
Christian missionary, but now Muslim, and so on 

God says in the Holy Qur'an 
(256) There shall be no compulsion in [acceptance of] the religion. The right course has become clear from the wrong. So whoever disbelieves in ? gh t and believes in Allah has grasped the most trustworthy handhold with no break in it. And Allah is Hearing and Knowing. 

allah guided you

I am always in the service of all the honorable members
To inquire about anything about Islam

  الإسلام والديمقراطية للداعية عبد الرحيم جرين - مترجم - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frvjuaea22w


  "Ask the Sheikh" by Musa cerantonio ( Happiness In Islam ) ...
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fXMmq9mGmw


----------



## yeni (Mar 24, 2018)

the complexity of the semen and the fact that an infinitely small quantity is required to ensure fertilization. In chapter al-Insaan the Qur?an states:
  ?Verily, I created humankind from a small quantity of mingled fluids.? Qur?an, 76:2

  The Arabic word nutfah has been translated as ?small quantity?. It comes from the verb meaning ?to dribble, to trickle? and is used to describe what remains in the bottom of a bucket which has been emptied. The verse correctly implies that fertilization is performed by only a very small volume of liquid.
  On the other hand, mingled fluids ( amshaaj ) has been understood by early commentators to refer to the mixture of male and female discharges. Modern authors have corrected this view and note that the sperm is made up of various components.

  When the Qur?an talks of a fertilizing fluid composed of different components, it also informs us that human progeny will be formed from something extracted from this liquid. This is the meaning of the following verse in chapter as-Sajdah:
  ?Then He made [ man's ] offspring from the essence of a despised fluid.?
  Qur?an, 32:8
  The Arabic word translated by the term ?essence? is sulaalah which means ?something extracted, the best part of a thing?. In whatever way it is translated, it refers to part of a whole. Under normal conditions, only one single cell, spermatozoon, out of over 50 million ejaculated by a man during sexual intercourse will actually penetrate the ovule.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfTzVbdu2eU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pnc4woJSfk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMQPkDKnOCM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eghBcXYddk
  [h=1]An Atheist presented contradictions in Quran- Abdur Raheem Green worth watching - 2014[/h]  [h=1]Dr Zakir Naik - Creation of Men- from sperm or dust - Does Quran contradicts?[/h]  *Re: The Miraculous Quran: Embryology and Semen (1 of 2) *​ *Re: The Miraculous Quran: Embryology and Semen (2 of 2) *​


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 24, 2018)

You can't spell Mohammed without ham

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Mar 29, 2018)

Once the egg has been fertilized in the fallopian tube, it descends to lodge itself inside the uterus. This process is called the ?implantation of the egg?. Implantation is a result of the development of villosities, which, like roots in the soil, draw nourishment from the wall of the uterus and make the egg literally cling to the womb. The process of implantation is appropriately described in several verses by the word ?alaq, which is also the title of the chapter in which one of the verses appears:
  ?God fashioned humans from a clinging entity.? Qur?an, 96:2


  The evolution of the embryo inside the maternal uterus is only briefly described, but the description is accurate, because the simple words referring to it correspond exactly to fundamental stages in its growth. This is what we read in a verse from the chapter al-Mu?minoon:
  ?I fashioned the clinging entity into a chewed lump of flesh and I fashioned the chewed flesh into bones and I clothed the bones with intact flesh.? Qur?an, 23:14
  The term ?chewed flesh? (mudghah) corresponds exactly to the appearance of the embryo at a certain stage in its development.
  It is known that the bones develop inside this mass and that they are then covered with muscle. This is the meaning of the term ?intact flesh? (lahm).


  The embryo passes through a stage where some parts are in proportion and others out of proportion with what is later to become the individual. This is the obvious meaning of a verse in the chapter al-Hajj, which reads as follows:
  ?I fashioned (humans) a clinging entity, then into a lump of flesh in proportion and out of proportion.? Qur?an, 22:5.
  Next, we have a reference to the appearance of the senses and internal organs in the chapter as-Sajdah:
  ?? and (God) gave you ears, eyes and hearts.? Qur?an, 32:9
  Nothing here contradicts today?s data and, furthermore, none of the mistaken ideas of the time have crept into the Qur?an. Throughout the Middle Ages there were a variety of beliefs about human development based on myths and speculations which continued for several centuries after the period.


  The most fundamental stage in the history of embryology came in 1651 with Harvey?s statement that ?all life initially comes from an egg?. At that time, when science had benefited greatly from the invention of the microscope, people were still arguing about the respective roles of the egg and spermatozoon. Buffon, the great naturalist, was one of those in favor of the egg theory.Bonnet, on the other hand, supported the theory of ?the ovaries of Eve?, which stated that Eve, the mother of the human race, was-supposed to have had inside her the seeds of all human beings packed together one inside the other.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsD2Dnbd4ps

  [h=1]Embryology in Quran[/h]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPFoN7hGX00


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QCmlCux82c


----------



## yeni (Apr 5, 2018)

comparison between modern knowledge and passages in the Qur?an that are also referred to in the Bible.
  Creation
  We have already come across some of the contradictions between scripture and science regarding the creation of the universe. When dealing with that topic, I stressed the perfect agreement between modern knowledge and verses in the Qur?an, and pointed out that the Biblical narration contained statements that were scientifically unacceptable.

  This is hardly surprising if we are aware that the narration of the creation contained in the Bible was the work of priests living in the sixth century BC, hence the term ?sacerdotal? ( priestly ) narration is officially used to refer to it. The narration seems to have been conceived as the theme of a sermon designed to exhort people to observe the Sabbath. The narration was constructed with a definite end in view, and as Father de Vaux (a former head of the Biblical School of Jerusalem) has noted, this end was essentially legalist in character.


  The Bible also contains a much shorter and older narration of Creation, the so-called ?Yahvist? version, which approaches the subject from a completely different angle. They are both taken from Genesis, the first book of the Pentateuch or Torah. Moses is supposed to have been its author, but the text we have today has undergone many changes.


  The sacerdotal narration of Genesis is famous for its whimsical genealogies, that go back to Adam, and which nobody takes very seriously. Nevertheless, such Gospel authors as Matthew and Luke have reproduced them, more or less word-for-word, in their genealogies of Jesus. Matthew goes back as far as Abraham, and Luke to Adam. These writings are scientifically unacceptable, because they set a date for the age of the world and the time humans appeared on Earth, which most definitely contradicts what modern science has firmly established. The Qur?an, on the other hand, is completely free of dates of this kind.

  Earlier on, we noted how perfectly the Qur?an agrees with modern ideas on the formation of the Universe. On the other hand, the Biblical narration of primordial waters is hardly, nor is the creation of light on the first day before the creation of the stars which produce this light; the existence of an evening and a morning before the creation of the earth; the creation of the earth on the third day before that of the sun on the fourth; the appearance of beasts of the earth on the sixth day after the appearance of the birds of the air on the fifth day, although the former came first. All these statements are the result of beliefs prevalent at the time this text was written and do not have any other meaning.
  [h=1]Qur'an & Bible In The Light of Science - The Ultimate Dialogue[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eezncqgZJrY
  [h=1]احمد ديدات محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم العظيم.wmv[/h]   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SO86cs3ZXU


----------



## yeni (Apr 10, 2018)

لماذا نعبد الله ونمجده وهو لا يحتاج لذلك؟ د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pdITBKqhs4

  Ask the Sheikh" by Musa cerantonio ( Not Being Isolating ...
  [h=1]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpQkyih3fBA[/h]


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Apr 11, 2018)

Death to Islam 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yeni (Apr 14, 2018)

Allah says in the Quran what means

  : 
  {Glory be to Him Who made His servant to go on a night from the Sacred Mosque to the remote mosque of which We have blessed the precincts, so that We may show to him some of Our signs; surely He is the Hearing, the Seeing.} (Al-Israa' 17:1)


  There is no doubt that Al-Isra (the night journey) followed by Al-Miraj (the heavenly ascension) was one of the miracles in the life of our Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings be upon him). According to the most accepted view, it happened on the 27th of Rajab, the seventh month of the Hijri calendar, in the tenth year of Muhammad's prophethood.

  It is reported in Hadith literature, that the Messenger of Allah was carried from the Sacred Mosque in Makkah to the "Farthest Mosque" (Al-Masjid al-Aqsa) in Jerusalem on a creature called Al-Buraq in the company of the archangel Gabriel (peace be upon him). There he led a congregational prayer of the prophets of God.


  Then Gabriel took him to the heavens where he met the prophets Adam, John, Jesus, Idris, Aaron and Moses (peace be on them all). In the seventh heaven, he met Abraham (peace be on him).

  He was then brought to the Divine Presence. The details of this encounter are beautifully detailed in the beginning of surat An-Najm (52).


  Prayer: God-given Gift


  During this time, Allah ordered for his nation fifty daily Prayers. But on the Prophet's return, he was told by Prophet Moses (peace be on him) that his followers could not perform fifty Prayers. Thus, he went back and eventually it was reduced to five daily Prayers. After this, the Prophet (peace and blessings be upon him) returned to Makkah on the same night itself.


  Therefore, Muslims should be thankful to Allah for this gift. They should take care of it and never neglect it. It is the thing that allows the Muslim to communicate with the creator five times as day.

  Time and Space Are Not Bound for Allah


  One major lesson of that miraculous event, was that space and time which are bound by laws of nature for humans, are not so bound for Allah. On that night prophet Muhammad bridged time and space and this world, traveling to the heavens by Allah's will.

  I believe that for those who study philosophy the abstract as well as the symbolic implications of the event might be very stimulating indeed. The gap between the reality of this life and that of the life to come simply diminished. This is illustrated by the Prophet's encounter with other prophets who were long since dead as far as we normally think of it but who, in reality, live as beings in a different form somewhere else.

  The implications of the night journey cannot be overstated. The miraculous nature of the Prophet's journey established his divine-stated legitimacy as the seal of all prophets. Allah brought him to Him to show us his true worth in the sight of Allah.

  All religious traditions share the concept of miracles, that is, something that defies logic, nature, or the established constitution and course of things.


  We will limit our discussion to legitimate miracles from Allah, which are by definition the only true miracles. When the forces of disbelief are strong, typically the prophetic miracles that oppose them are stronger.

  Prophet Moses was given several miracles, which included his staff that turned into a massive snake and culminated in his parting of the Red Sea, as a divine response to the extreme infidelity of Pharaoh.

  Similarly, Prophet Jesus was given even the power to raise the dead, in order to establish his legitimacy before the Jews who would ultimately condemn him to death for blasphemy. Nevertheless, his miracles were undeniable by their nature, and it was only the obstinacy and arrogance of the people to whom he was sent that enabled them to deny him.

  Muhammad's night journey was obviously not easy for the pagan Makkans to believe. Nevertheless, the Prophet proved it logically by describing the approaching caravans that he overtook on his miraculous return.


  Thus, this particular prophetic miracle not only established the Prophet's eminence for Muslims as discussed above, but it also helped to prove his prophethood to the non-believers of his time.

  After all these matters took place with the Prophet, he returned to the city of Makkah. Some scholars said the Prophet's journey took about one-third of the night, i.e., his journey from Makkah to Jerusalem, then to the heavens and what is above them, and then back to Makkah The next day the Prophet told the people what happened to him the previous night. The blasphemers belied the Prophet and mocked him, saying, "We need a month to get there and back, and you are claiming to have done all this in one night?" 


  They said to Abu Bakr, "Look at what your companion is saying. He says he went to Jerusalem and came back in one night." Abu Bakr told them, "If he said that, then he is truthful. I believe him concerning the news of the heavens--that an angel descends to him from the heavens. How could I not believe he went to Jerusalem and came back in a short period of time--when these are on earth?" At that, the Companion, Abu Bakr, was called "as-Siddiq"--because of how strongly he believed all what the Prophet said.


  The blasphemous people questioned the Prophet: "If you are truthful, then describe to us Masjid al-Aqsa and its surroundings." They asked this because they knew Prophet Muhammad had never been there before the previous night. Allah enabled the Messenger to see Masjid al-Aqsa, and he described the masjid and its surroundings in exact detail. Moreover, the Prophet said, "On my way back, I saw some of your shepherds grazing their animals in a particular location. They were searching for a camel they had lost." The Prophet continued by giving the description of the camel. When these shepherds came back, they told their people what happened to them--precisely as the Prophet had already told them.


  These blasphemers admitted the Prophet's description was exact. Despite that, They did  accept Islam. Only those whom Allah willed to be guided, will be guided. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p97c4D2fTqw

  ISRA MI'RAJ


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mylm0P9srLw

  Isra and Miraj (Night Journey) - Shaykh Hamza Yusuf

  يابانية تسأل كيف انتقل محمد من مكة الى القدس باليلة انها كذبة واضحه - اجابة ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxSalrgd1m4


----------



## yeni (Apr 19, 2018)

1- On Prophet Muhammad's journey from Masjid al-Haram to Masjid al-Aqsa, Allah enabled him to see some of His wondrous creations. Allah enabled the Prophet to see the world (dunya) like an old woman. However, this old woman was wearing a great deal of jewelry, and in this there is an indication signifying the reality of the world.


2- Allah enabled the Prophet to see Iblis. The Prophet saw something on the side of the road which did not dare to stand in his way or speak to him. What the Prophet saw was Iblis. Originally, Iblis was a believer and lived with the angels in Paradise. When Allah ordered the angels to prostrate (sujud) to Prophet Adam, Iblis was ordered to prostrate to him as well. The angels prostrated to Adam in obedience to Allah, because angels do not disobey Allah. However, Iblis did not obey, and he objected to the order of Allah. He said, "You created me out of fire, and You created him out of clay. How do You order me to prostrate to him?" So this objection by Iblis to the order of Allah was the first blasphemy he committed.

3- On his journey, the Prophet smelled a very nice odor. He asked Jibril about this pleasant scent and Jibril informed him this good smell was coming from the grave of the woman whose duty used to be to comb Pharaoh's daughter's hair. This woman was a good, pious believer. One day, as she was combing Pharaoh's daughter's hair, the comb fell from her hand. At this she said, ""Bismillah. "Pharaoh's daughter asked her, "Do you have a god other than my father?" The woman said, "Yes. My Lord and the Lord of your father is Allah." Pharaoh's daughter told her father what had happened. Pharaoh demanded this woman blaspheme and leave Islam, but she refused. At that, Pharaoh threatened to kill her children. He brought a great pot of water and built a great fire under it. When the water boiled, Pharaoh brought her children and started to drop them into that pot one after the other. Throughout all this, the woman remained steadfast to Islam, 

even when Pharaoh reached her youngest child--a little boy still breast feeding--but she felt pity for him. At that, Allah enabled this child to speak. He said to his mother, "O Mother, be patient. The torture of the Hereafter is far more severe than the torture of this life, and do not be reluctant, because you are right." At this the woman requested Pharaoh collect her bones and the bones of her children and bury them in the same grave. Pharaoh promised her that--then dropped her into that boiling water. She died as a martyr. The good odor the Prophet smelled coming from her grave is an indication of her high status.


4- During his trip, the Prophet saw people who were planting and reaping in two days. Jibril told the Prophet, "These were the people who fight for the sake of Allah (mujahidun). ")."

5- The Prophet also saw people whose lips and tongues were clipped with scissors made of fire. Jibril told the Prophet, "These are the speakers of sedition (fitna) who call people to misguidance."

6- He also saw a bull which exited a very small outlet, then was trying in vain to return through that small outlet. Jibril told the Prophet, "This is the example of the bad word--once spoken, it cannot be returned."

 7- The Prophet saw people grazing like animals, with very little clothing on their private parts. Jibril told the Prophet, "These are the ones who refused to pay zakat. "."

 8- The Prophet saw angels smashing some people's heads with rocks. These heads would return to the shape they had been, and then the angels would smash their heads again--and so on. Jibril told the Prophet, "These are the ones whose heads felt too heavy to perform prayer--the ones who used to sleep without praying."

9- On his journey the Prophet saw people who were competing to eat some rotten meat--ignoring meat that was sliced and unspoiled. Jibril told the Prophet, "These are people from your nation who leave out that which is permissible (halal), and consume that which is forbidden ((haram). "This reference was to the fornicators, that is, the ones who left out the permissible (marriage) and committed sins (fornication).

 10- Also, the Prophet saw people who were drinking from the fluid coming from the bodies of the fornicators, (water mixed with blood). Jibril indicated to the Prophet these were the ones who were drinking the alcohol which is prohibited in this world.

 11- The Prophet saw people scratching their faces and chests with brass finger nails. Jibril said, "These are the examples of those who commit gossip ((ghibah). ")."

 حوار شيق مع مسيحية؟ كيف ولد محمدﷺ..وتفاجئ د.ذاكر نايك؟ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1QwoceIR-8


  لقرآن يحرض على العداوة مع اليهود كيف يكون كتاب سلام !؟ والجواب خطير جدا من د.ذاكر نايك
  TGM Tube


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwbDiWzznMY



  صيني متعجب من تعدد الزوجات في الاسلام رد جميل ذاكر نايك مترجم بالعربي zakir naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDC-6jR_Dto

  شاب يسأل لما لم يتغير لباس المرأة المسلمة مع مرور الزمن مقل بقية الديانات || رد عجيب د.ذاكر نايك 
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc0YymrWB1s[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Apr 26, 2018)

Al-Isra and Al-Miraj

Scenes from Paradise And fire()
  هذه الرحلة بواسطة الروح والجسد معا
  1

  This trip by soul and body together


 3

   from Mecca to Al-Aqsa=alisraa



  That journey was it from earth to heaven=almiraj

  Proof of the sincerity of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him

  Certificate in the Quraish infidels

  Shut up the mouths of all the skeptics
  \\\

  In the name of Allah the Most Gracious the Most Merciful, Peace, Mercy and Blessings be upon you. The Al-Aqsa Mosque has existed since ancient times before 

  there was a thing called the Children of Israel. The mosque is the entire arena. It was known as the Holy House and the Holy Qur'an is the first to call it the Al-Aqsa 

  Mosque. Israel, like David and Solomon, used to pray in it, and again the mosque is meant to be the whole arena, not the building that is now called the Al-Aqsa Mosque. The dome was built by the Umayyads on a rock


  [h=3]Musa Cerantonio speaking in SLRC Annual Meet Part 1 - ...[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybPUvgwBu6E​ ​  Musa Cerantonio speaking in SLRC Annual Meet Part 2 - ...
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iyzd8yRlVc[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (May 2, 2018)

\\\

  qibla change in islam


  There are more than 1.5 billion Muslims in the world, and each time they pray, they turn their faces in one direction, towards Mecca.  The Islamic term for this direction is qibla.  When a Muslim prepares to pray, no matter where he is, he turns towards the qibla, the direction of the Kaba.  The Kaba is a small cube shaped building in the courtyard of the mosque known as Masjid Al Haram, in the city of Mecca, in the country of Saudi Arabia.

  ?For every nation there is a direction to which they face (in their prayers).  So hasten towards all that is good.  Wheresoever you may be, God will bring you together (on the Day of Resurrection).  Truly, God is Able to do all things.  And from wheresoever you start forth (for prayers), turn your face in the direction of Al-Masjid-al-Haram (at Mecca), that is indeed the truth from your Lord.  And God is not unaware of what you do.? (Quran 2:148-149)

  Muslims do not worship the Kaba, or its contents, it is simply a focal point.  Muslims worship One God, the Most Merciful, and the Most Wise.  God decreed that when Muslims pray they all face one direction.  It is a sign of unity that encapsulates the unity embedded in the religion of Islam. 

  The Arabic word for prayer is salah and it demotes a connection between the believer and God; when all believers face the same direction it adds an extra dimension to the connection.  The prayer connects the believers to God and the qibla connects the believers to one another.  It has been said that if one could observe all the Muslims at prayer we would be able to see lines of worshippers bowing and prostrating like the petals of a flower opening and closing in unison.

  The qibla was not always oriented towards Mecca.  The first Muslims prayed towards the al Aqsa Mosque in Jerusalem.  Around sixteen months after Prophet Muhammad and his followers migrated from Mecca to the city of Medina, the qibla was changed to the Kaba.  According to accounts by Prophet Muhammad's companions, the change happened very suddenly.  During the noon prayer, Prophet Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him, received a revelation from God instructing him to, "Turn your face towards the Masjid al Haram".

  ?Thus, we have made you real believers in Islamic Monotheism, true followers of Prophet Muhammad and his legal ways, a just nation, witnesses over mankind and the Messenger a witness over you.  And We made the Qibla (prayer direction towards Jerusalem) which you used to face, only to test those who followed the Messenger from those who would turn on their heels (i.e. disobey the Messenger).  Indeed, it was great (heavy) except for those whom God guided.  And God would never make your prayers to be lost (i.e. your prayers offered towards Jerusalem).  Truly, God is full of kindness, the Most Merciful towards humankind.?

  ?Verily!  We have seen the turning of your (Muhammad) face towards the heaven.  Surely, We shall turn you to a Qibla (prayer direction) that shall please you, so turn your face in the direction of Al-Masjid- al-Haram (at Mecca).  And wheresoever you people are, turn your faces (in prayer) in that direction...? (Quran 2:143-144)

  Changing the direction of prayer establishes Mecca as the fixed central point for worship.  It establishes a common sense or purpose.

  Throughout the centuries, mathematicians and astronomers have established correct ways to determine the qibla (direction) from any point on the earth?s surface.  There are two precise moments each year when the sun is directly above the Kaba, thus the direction of shadows in any sunlit place will point away from the qibla.  There are also two moments per year when the sun is directly over the exact opposite position of the Kaba, thus pointing towards the qibla.

  It is important the Muslims make every effort to face the right direction when praying; however, slight deviations do not invalidate a person?s prayer.  Prophet Muhammad said, ?What is between the east and the west is qibla?.[1]  Nowadays it is easy to locate the qibla.  It is a simple matter to look at a map and draw a line between your location and the city of Mecca.  Compasses and computer programs that locate the qibla are readily available and most mosques throughout the world have a niche in the wall to indicate the qibla. 

  Islam is a religion of unity.  Muslims are united by their belief in One God.  They are one brotherhood united in the language and ritual of prayer and united by the direction of their worship.  The qibla is not only about degrees of latitude or longitude it is about unity.  It is about humankind united in the worship of the One God, Creator, and Sustainer of the universe.

  Change Of Qibla From Jerusalem To Kaaba By Nouman Ali 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfeSLuLMeAo

  Concept of Aqeeda e Risalat in the light of Incident of Change of Qibla by Tahir ul Qadri 

  [FONT=&quot]Khan https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v67R8quJvP8[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (May 8, 2018)

الداعية الأمريكي خالد ياسين يتحدى الإعلام - مترجم - Khal ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92jumF7cXyw



   دعوة غير المسلمين - خالد ياسين - مترجم Dawah to N ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txhtZGkesVI


   علامات الأيام الأخيرة المُحاضر : عبد الرحيم غرين بالل ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkhPsmxXVzA


----------



## yeni (May 15, 2018)

The Prophet demonstrated to his people how this world is less important than the next, and how the body is less important than the soul. In fasting, the Prophet taught them step by step how to ignore the physical demands so that the spirit reigns supreme.

Abandoning food, drink, and sex was only a prelude to the next stage of greater significance: of conquering avidity and cupidity, lust and licentiousness; of liberating one?s mind from flights of passion and fits of temper. Indeed the Prophet said: *?The strong person is not the one who can wrestle someone else down. The strong person is the one who can control himself when he is angry.? *(Saheeh Al-Bukhari)

Also about the effect of fasting on one?s behaviour, the Prophet said,* ?Fasting is a shield, so the one who fasts should avoid obscene speech and ignorant behaviour. If someone abuses him or starts to fight with him, he should reply by saying: ?I am fasting. I am fasting?.? *(Saheeh Al-Bukhari)

The core of fasting according to the Prophet was one?s willingness not merely to give up self-indulgence, but to feel the need of one?s brother as one?s own. And no one was more kind-hearted and generous than the Messenger of God; and his generosity reached its peak in Ramadan. (Saheeh Al-Bukhari)

The Prophet stressed on the importance of treating people nicely when he said:* ?Make things easy for people and do not make them difficult, and cheer people up and do not drive them away.? *(Saheeh Al-Bukhari)

He also said: *?The most beloved of actions to God Almighty, is making another Muslim happy, removing a hardship that has befallen him, paying off a debt of his or ridding him of hunger. It is more beloved to me indeed that I walk with my Muslim brother to see to a need of his than secluding oneself in a mosque for a month?? *(Tabarani)

The heart of one who sincerely fasts is open to the contemplation of the magnificence of the countless bounties of God. That is why the Prophet asked his followers to avoid gluttony:* ?The food of two people is enough for three, and the food of three people is enough for four.? *(Saheeh Al-Bukhari)


  Bilal Philips - Ramadan is A Secret Between You and Allah ...
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7KTxQjQZqM


  Ramadan And Social Media ᴴᴰ #RamadanPicks Sheikh ...
  ‪
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sch7xh778qo[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (May 20, 2018)

someone told me
  ramadan
  in non Muslim countries
   have to put up with it like it's one of our own festivals? 
   the number of people who take it  serious is growing as the influence of religion is growing here

*Gentleness in Hardship*

allah is All-Merciful and He has expressed His Mercy to us His creatures through the sending of His final messenger Muhammad as an embodiment of mercy. The Prophet said:* ?Have mercy to those on earth so that He Who is in Heaven will have mercy on you.?* (Tirmidhi)
*?The believer is not the one who eats his fill when the neighbor beside him is hungry.? *
(Bayhaqi)


  So it was not surprising that the Prophet?s Companions loved him dearly, as he was the kindest of men, bestowing his mercy not only upon humans but also on other creatures of the world as well. No leader could be more considerate and solicitous of his followers than Muhammad: he never allowed any Muslim to bear any burden more than they could bear, as taught by God Himself.

  For he was well aware of the infirmities of people; and this is evident from his consideration for his followers in the matter of fasting: He taught Muslims to delay the sahur (the pre-dawn meal before fasting) till a little before Dawn Prayer and not to delay the iftar (the meal to break the fast) after the call to Sunset Prayer so that no unnecessary strain is laid on the fasting person by prolonging the fast time.

  During travel in Ramadan, the Prophet would either fast or break his fast; and he allowed his companions to choose between the two, according to their ability. 

  Similarly during times of heat or thirst they were permitted to cool themselves by pouring water on the head, and the Prophet himself did so. His example in the matter of consorting with his wives during Ramadan was not different; he disallowed only such acts that would obviously undermine the fasting.

  As for the Tarawih Prayers (the supererogatory night prayers performed in Ramadan), . Thus while he demonstrated through his example that the Tarawih Prayers are better offered in congregation, he allowed leniency in the matter out of his mercy.

  Ramadan Reminder - Sh. Abdurraheem Green [HD] - ...
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdbFPw5eQrc


  The Soul of Ramadan - Dr. Bilal Philips - YouTube
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py6REoVh020


----------



## yeni (May 25, 2018)

It was Muhammad, may the mercy and blessings of God be upon him, who made us raise our eyes from the dust beneath to view the glory of the starry heavens above. It was Muhammad who led us from the depths of darkness to the grandeur of the light of God.

The Prophet was the one who led us to break our stone statues and wooden gods. It was Muhammad who lifted us out of the filth of idolatry to relish the serenity of God?s transcendence.

On the Night of Power in one Ramadan, the Quran descended on Muhammad, and he received its first verses in the Cave  of Hira. (Ibn Abbas)

Thereafter the Prophet taught us how to celebrate Ramadan through days of fasting and nights of prayer: to honor each day of Ramadan as a day of patient endurance through fasting, and each night as a night of gratitude through prayers.

*An Unexpected Transformation*

It was nothing short of miraculous how the Prophet reformed and refined those unruly tribes of Arabia and transformed them into pious, disciplined, God-fearing ascetics, who stood in prayers in the mosque five times a day seeking the guidance of God.

And imagine: these same people who once reveled in the pleasures of ?wine and women? could now spend the whole month of Ramadan in fasting and prayers.

Into the hearts of his followers, the Prophet instilled the love and fear of God and love for humanity. His example was inspiring and irresistible; and each of them became eager to be his closest follower.

To them he was the sincerest and the most cordial of leaders. And his life was open before them like a book; they could see him practicing most closely in his own life what he was preaching.




  Ramadan Made Easy - Dr. Bilal Philips - YouTube
  ‪
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZLQ--JZe9A[/FONT]


----------



## botamico (May 25, 2018)

Damn, this thread is still alive?!


----------



## charley (May 25, 2018)

botamico said:


> Damn, this thread is still alive?!




 it is crazy    ...


----------



## botamico (May 25, 2018)

Very crazy. Holy book has been around allegedly almost 2,000 years and they're just finding out all this scientific knowledge in the 21st century. Things that make you go hhhhhmmmmmm?!?!


----------



## charley (May 25, 2018)

botamico said:


> Very crazy. Holy book has been around allegedly almost 2,000 years and they're just finding out all this scientific knowledge in the 21st century. Things that make you go hhhhhmmmmmm?!?!




? it's been around... but I don't see it as a 'Holy book' anymore than the bible is a Holy book...  it's follower nonsense ,,gibberish for the lost..


----------



## botamico (May 25, 2018)

You're not lying about that. It's all a waste.


----------



## botamico (May 25, 2018)

You're not lying about that.  It's all a waste of time and energy.


----------



## yeni (May 29, 2018)

peace be upon you brothers and sisters

 This monotheistic religions Science

  Knowledge of people in the past

  Very few
   And wrong

  But
  In Islam

  Exact description without any errors

-Starting from Adam to Muhammad peace be upon him
One Message
The Oneness of Allah

Through the prophets, not of other ways

All the prophets Muslim

111. And when I (Allah) put in the hearts of Al-Hawarieen (the disciples) [of 'Iesa (Jesus)] to believe in Me and My Messenger, they said: "We believe. And bear witness that we are Muslims."
Surah Al-Ma'idah


78. And strive hard in Allah's Cause as you ought to strive (with sincerity and with all your efforts that His Name should be superior). He has chosen you (to convey His Message of Islamic Monotheism to mankind by inviting them to His religion, Islam), and has not laid upon you in religion any hardship, it is the religion of your father Ibrahim (Abraham) (Islamic Monotheism) . It is He (Allah) Who has named you Muslims both before and in this (the Qur'an), that the Messenger (Muhammad) may be a witness over you and you be witnesses over mankind! So perform As-Salat (Iqamat-as-Salat), give Zakat and hold fast to Allah [ie have confidence in Allah, and depend upon Him in all your affairs] He is your Maula (Patron, Lord, etc.), what an Excellent Maula (Patron, Lord, etc.) and what an Excellent Helper!
Surah Al-Hajj


90. And We took the Children of Israel across the sea, and Fir'aun (Pharaoh) with his hosts followed them in oppression and enmity, till when drowning overtook him, he said: "I believe that La ilaha illa (Huwa): (none has the right to be worshipped but) He, "in Whom the Children of Israel believe, and I am one of the Muslims (those who submit to Allah's Will)."
91. Now (you believe) while you refused to believe before and you were one of the Mufsidun (evil-doers, corrupts, etc.).

92. So this day We shall deliver your (dead) body (out from the sea) that you may be a sign to those who come after you! And verily, many among mankind are heedless of Our Ayat (proofs, evidences, verses, lessons, signs, revelations, etc.).

Surah Yunus
Titles different
Jewish Torah - Christian Gospel - and so on

But
Original
At the basis of faith
Islam


  69)And those who strive for Us - We will surely guide them to Our ways. And indeed, Allah is with the doers of good.

  Surat Al-`Ankabūt
  \\\\
​ You should​ Studying the Qur'an​ Now I know you have a problem​ Surprise​ The surprising result​ Exact match between the Holy Qur'an and the Hadith and science​ I beseech you to excuse​ Throughout your life you hear from the church and the community around the western​ Islam on the mistakes​ Now you hear the Holy Qur'an and the Hadith​ And find fascinating facts and miracles a scientific approach​ Feel bewildered​ 53. We will show them Our Signs in the universe, and in their ownselves, until it becomes manifest to them that this (the Qur'an) is the truth. Is it not sufficient in regard to your Lord that He is a Witness over all things?​ Lots and lots of miracles, material and scientific and medical all areas​ Mentioned by modern science​ These discoveries are compatible with the Qur'an fully​ In the past, present and future​ More And More physical evidence​ And so​ There is no excuse for not ratifying​ Not for a Muslim​ But for a non-Muslim​ To go in the direction of faith in God and His messengers

​ Why don't you stop waiting and start looking? God has promised that anyone who seeks him with his whole heart will find him. He hasn't promised to reveal himself to those who don't care enough to look for truth.

​ -- "scientific miracles of islam​ Prophet Mohamed (peace be upon him) spoke very carefully about a scientific fact realized by scientists few years ago. He said ( God will not held day of resurrection unless Arab land returns greens and rivers again ) [Narrated by Muslim.]​ scientifically, it was proved that one day the Arabian peninsula was full of greens and rivers as satellite photos confirm that there are buried rivers under the sand of Arab land , one of the great scientists of the American space agency (NASA) says that the taken photos for the desert had shown that one day this area was covered with rivers and lakes like Europe and one day in the future it will back again like the past."

​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpjPyWoSkfY​ Exact match between the Holy Qur'an and the Hadith and science​ In all fields of medicine - Astronomy - Heaven - earth - space - self 00000​ And the testimony of scientists​ must study Quran and Hadith​ Will say allah akbar

​ Science students in america convert to islam youtube​ ♥♥♥Why Many Scientist convert to Islam♥♥♥ (part 1).flv youtube ​ ㋡㋡㋡Why Many Scientists convert to Islam㋡㋡㋡ _ (part 2).flv youtube​ الإسلام هو اختياري Islam - My Choice youtube​ European Scientist converts to Islam youtube

​ 53. We will show them Our Signs in the universe, and in their ownselves, until it becomes manifest to them that this (the Qur'an) is the truth. Is it not sufficient in regard to your Lord that He is a Witness over all things?​ 



This is the reason for the return Atheist to the Oneness of allah​ allah guided you​ 

  Ramadan Muslims - Abdur Raheem Green - YouTube
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TepFnBm9Qs8


ماذا تفعل إذا كنت تحب الإسلام وتنتظر علامة؟ بلال فيلبس ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRYrDe-sKfI


----------



## yeni (Jun 4, 2018)

Muslims all over the world love the month of Ramadan and look forward to it with mounting excitement. In the weeks preceding Ramadan lives are scrutinised, and plans are made for a month of serious worship and supplication. The countdown begins and conversations start with how many weeks it is until the blessed month arrives. Perhaps non-Muslims wonder why we look forward to fasting days and sleepless nights. Ramadan offers the chance of redemption and great rewards. It is a month like no other. A month of spiritual reflection and prayer. Hearts are directed away from worldly activities and towards God.

In the month Ramadan, all physically mature and healthy Muslims are required to fast: to abstain from all food, drink, gum chewing, any kind of tobacco use and any kind of sexual contact between dawn and sunset. Nevertheless, this is only the physical aspect there are also the spiritual characteristics, which include refraining from gossiping, lying, slandering and all traits of bad character. All obscene and impious sights and sounds are avoided as a way of purifying thoughts and actions. Fasting is also a way of experiencing hunger and developing sympathy for the less fortunate and learning thankfulness and appreciation for all of God's bounties.

God said*,?O you who believe! Observing the fast is prescribed for you as it was prescribed for those before you, that you may become pious.? (Quran 2:183)*

The Prophet Muhammad also reminded us that fasting is not just abstaining from food and drink but there is a further dimension. He said, *?He who does not desist from obscene language and acting obscenely (during the period of fasting), God has no need that he didn?t eat or drink.?*

Ramadan is also the month when Muslims try to establish or re establish a relationship with the Quran. Although this may sound like a strange thing to say, the words of God are a guiding light and a mercy. Nobody reads Quran except that it changes his or her life in some way. The Quran was sent down in this month of Ramadan. The two, Ramadan and Quran are inextricably entwined. Being with the Quran, reading, memorising, reciting it or pondering its meanings is spiritually uplifting comforting and a source of strength. Recitation in the night is particularly beneficial, the distractions of the day have faded away and closeness of God is palpable in the stillness of the night. Special evening prayers are conducted during which portions of the Qur'an are recited. These prayers are known as Taraweeh. One thirtieth of the Qur'an is read on successive evenings, so that by the end of the month the entire Qur'an has been completed.
Ramadan Moon Sighting Issues | Khalid Yasin - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwYLUdIMzgk

  دعوة غير المسلمين - خالد ياسين - مترجم Dawah to N ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txhtZGkesVI


----------



## yeni (Jun 13, 2018)

Each year, Islamic and Arab nation well

And Muslims all over the world to the health and happiness

Eid-Al-Fitr is one of the major holidays of Islam. It comes at the end of the holy month of Ramadan and celebrates the end of the fasting. The holiday comes on the first day of the 10th month in the Islamic lunar calendar.

Because the month of Ramadan is all about fasting, Eid-Al-Fitr is all about NOT fasting. During Ramadan, Muslims have not eaten while the Sun is in the sky. On Eid-Al-Fitr, they celebrate the end of Ramadan with a sweet snack and then get ready for a day of celebration.

On this day, Muslims are encouraged to dress in their best clothes and attend a special Eid prayer at their neighborhood mosque. Before the prayer begins, Muslims make an alms payment (the Zakat al Fitr) Corner of the five pillars of Islam
Such as prayer and fasting
Take money from the rich and the poor are given
Thereby achieving social solidarity in Islam

for the month of Ramadan, in the form of food or its cash equivalent. This food and / or money is then distributed to the poor. After the special religious service, the focus turns to gift-giving. Children are given many gifts. Women get gifts from their loved ones. Also on this day, people are encouraged to settle feuds or disputes, especially those between family members.

Eid Al-Fitr means "Feast of Fast-Breaking." It is often celebrated during three days, with the first day marking the end of Ramadan.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5Uzc_G542E
  [h=1]NATIVE DEEN -- Small Deeds[/h]   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsajQjLxut4
  [h=1]eid al fitr--DR Zakir Naik https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w_ztz2yGe0[/h]  [h=1][/h]   
  [FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx7uj-yFpC0

[/FONT]   محاضرة السيد: عبدالرحيم جرين بمعرض رسولنا محمد بإزدان م ...

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy8cpdkS1ZQ[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Jun 19, 2018)

From a study of the Holy Quran and Traditions of the Holy Prophet, it transpires that there are three objectives of Zakat (poor-due). One is basic and specific and the other two are secondary and collective.

The basic and essential objective of Zakat is purification of the soul. It cures the lust for wealth, infuses the feat Allah in mans heart and makes one amenable to good deeds. The Holy Quran says: And away from it (Hell) shall be kept the most pious one, who gives away his wealth in order to purify himself. (XCIL:17-18)

On another occasion Allah addresses and exhorts the Holy Prophet (Pbuh) in these words: Take alms of their wealth, wherewith you may cleanse and purify them. (9: 103)
These verses make the real importance of Zakat quite clear: it aims to emancipate the heart from temporal preoccupations and purifies the soul.
It is an acknowledged fact that the love of material things is the real enemy of prayer. It turns a man away from Allah and the After-life. The Holy Prophet once said: The root of all evil is the love of worldly things. (Mishkat)

Although temporal love includes many things the most powerful and dangerous of all is the love of material wealth. The Holy Prophet has, therefore, regarded it as the greatest of all evils for the Muslims: The trial for my Ummah is wealth. (Tirmidhi)
If a Muslim can save himself from the lure of wealth, he will be able to protect himself from many other vices.

Because of its basic aim and purpose, poor-due is known as zakat in Islam. Literally it means both purification and growth. To give a portion of ones income to the needy for the pleasure of Allah is called Zakat because it purifies the soul. It must, however, be remembered that the aim of zakat is achieved only when its payment is motivated by sincere desire and practical effort. The pleasure of Allah should be the first and foremost consideration while paying Zakat. It must be free from every other motive.

Zakat should be paid out of the income earned only by fair and honest means. Whatever is paid should be respectable. If cheap and worthless stuff is given in zakat it will go in vain. It will be no better than a hypocritical gesture.
Zakats beneficiary should neither be made to feel grateful for it, nor should his feelings and self-respect be hurt. Otherwise, Zakat will cease to have any meaning.

One secondary objective of the poor-due is to provide basic necessities to poor Muslims. The Holy Prophet said: Verily Allah has ordained the payment of Zakat on them (Muslims). It will be taken from the rich and returned to the poor. (Muslim)
These Traditions make it quite obvious that there is also a social and economic aspect of the poor-due without which its Islamic concept remains incomplete.

The other secondary objective of Zakat is the help and support of Islam. While giving the details of the beneficiaries of Zakat the Holy Quran says: The alms are only for the poor and the needy, and for those who collect them, and those whose hearts are to be reconciled, and to free the captives and the debtors and for the cause of Allah, and for the wayfarers. (9:60)
The words the cause of Allah denote the struggle waged for Islam,

zakat in islam 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF0v1gz8IZo


Dr. Zakir Naik Q&A Wealth, Zakat and its testing in Islam
Islamic Research Foundation


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRuEhOJyZpo


----------



## botamico (Jun 19, 2018)

Exhausting thread


----------



## yeni (Jun 27, 2018)

you're welcome

There are more and more


don't rush

///


  cases

  1* If a person earns money from a fixed property but the whole amount is spent in the course of the year, then he does not become liable to pay Zakat. But if he has saved a portion of the income and if this saving reaches or exceeds the minimum Nisab limit, then he will be liable to pay Zakat, provided the amount in question remains in his possession for 12 months. (Lunar)


  2* If a person owns buildings other than those meant for his own or his dependants use, and he has rented them out to others, the he will have to pay Zakat on the net income from the rent, provided the income is above the minimum Nisab limit and remains in his possession for 12 months.


  3* The value of any vehicle used in the course of trade to earn a living is exempt from the obligation of Zakat. But the net income earned from its use, and which remains with the owner for one full year, will be subject to payment of Zakat.


  4* There is no Zakat on farmland owned by a person, irrespective of the amount of its value or its size, provided it is not bought for speculation. 

  5* The capital involved in goods, properties and livestock owned for trade or commerce is subject to the payment of Zakat: that is, if a person began trading with a capital of Rs.50,000 and earned profits thereon, then he will have to pay Zakat on the total amount, and not just on the profits earned.


  6* Therefore, a person having a capital of Rs. 50,000 and earned Rs. 50,000 profits in due course will have to pay Zakat on Rs. 60,000 (capital plus profit), which will be the total amount reflected in the balance-sheet.

  Who is eligible for Zakat? ? Ramadan Essentials | Islamic Relief UK
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgH_b1HpAug
  الحياة مثل ركوب قطار - الشيخ خالد ياسين (مترجم) Life Is Li ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8X2uGHGfPc


----------



## botamico (Jun 29, 2018)

Holy shit, yeni responded back. That's unheard of.


----------



## yeni (Jul 2, 2018)

7* The determination of the minimum Nisab on trade goods will be according to the value of the goods in cash which would purchase 7 1/2 tolas of gold (88 gram) or 52 1/2 tolas of silver (632 gram). 

8* When trading in partnership, each partner will be liable to pay Zakat on the proportion of the net share of profits coming to him which is added to his capital.

9* Zakat on shares owned by one shall be determined annually on the cash realisable market value of the shares, which must be included in the capital and Zakat paid on the total as required by Islam. 

10* Persons who buy goods on credit for the purpose of trade must deduct the total amount of their debts and determine their net profits, and add these to their capital for calculating the payment of Zakat.

11* Money saved for Haj is also liable for Zakat if it is kept for a year or more and is within the Nisab. 

12* If someone gives Zakat money to a person as a loan but makes niyyat (intention) of Zakat, then the obligation of paying Zakat will be discharged. He cannot thereafter collect the money given away as a loan.

is belief enough - أسئلة دينية محيرة - د. بلال فيلبس - مترجم ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trdnkqE5MI4

 وحدة الأديان - خالد ياسين - مترجم Peaceful Coexistence (Ca ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YYiEwy0Z68


----------



## yeni (Jul 7, 2018)

13* If a person deserving Zakat is thought to be embarrassed in accepting it, the Zakat money could be given to him as a gift or present on a suitable occasion; but the intention of the giver must be of Zakat at the time of giving the money. Similarly, to give Zakat money as a gift to the children of the poor is also permissible.

14* If a person owes you money and is unable to repay it on account of poverty, you cannot pay yourself his debt with your own Zakat money and consider that the obligation of paying Zakat has been discharged. Zakat money must be handed to the debtor and payment asked for thereafter.

15* The amount of Zakat given to any one person should not be less than what could satisfy his needs for atleast one day. 

16* If Zakat money is given to a person whom you thought deserved it but later found out that he does not, the obligation of paying Zakat will be discharged and you will not have to pay Zakat again.

17* If a person is not entitled to Zakat and is given Zakat money, then he should refuse to accept it: or if given, he should return it to the giver immediately because it is forbidden for him to accept Zakat.

18* The first claim on Zakat money is of deserving relatives, then the deserving poor of the village, town, city or country in which one lives. If the needs of the people of another area are more deserving and urgent, the Zakat could be sent to them too.

19* If the giver is doubtful about the position of the person seeking Zakat, then he should not give his Zakat to him at all, because the giving of Zakat in such circumstances is not permitted. 
 أجمل رد على الإسلاموفوبيا Best answer to Islamophobia ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1ivAgab6nE


 الحلقة 3 برنامج ( #وياكم3 ) محمد العوضي ( لقاء مع الأمريكي خا ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9bd8qwowC


----------



## yeni (Jul 12, 2018)

There are two conditions for Zakat to be obligatory on the wealth.
  1. Being in possession of Nisab i.e. possessing property in excess of a minimum exemption limit.

  2. On completion of one Lunar year on the wealth. According to Hanafi if a person possess wealth equal to or in surplus of Nisab in the beginning and at the end of the lunar year, (even though in between the year, the wealth was less than the Nisab), Zakat is obligatory, but if at the end of the lunar year if the wealth is less than the Nisab (though one had wealth equal to or in surplus during the year) zakat is not obligatory. According to Shafie the passage of one lunar year is a must on the wealth (Nisab) (in Hanbali almost a year). 


  The zakat is calculated on the day on which a year is completed on that wealth (Nisab). Nisab: Zakat is paid on the surplus of wealth which is left over after the passage of a year(Lunar Year). It is thus a payment on the accumulated wealth, leaving our animal and agricultural yield. Zakat is pain at almost a uniform rate of 2 1/2%. The minimum standard of surplus of wealth over which Zakat is charged is known as Nisab. It differs with different kinds of property. In case of silver it is 52 1/2 Tolas (634 grams), in case of gold it is 7 1/2 Tolas (88 grams). The Nisab for cash is the same as that of gold and silver.

   لماذا يخلق الله المعاقين والفقراء - د ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me7-Gt9MWXs


  أيهما أفضل الدفن أم الحرق"ذاكر نايك"- which is better burn or bury

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxK35OMEtjE[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Jul 19, 2018)

comparison between the Bible and the Qur?an; descriptions of the deluge. In actual fact, the Biblical narration is a fusion of two descriptions in which events are related differently. The Bible speaks of a universal flood and places it roughly 300 years before Abraham.
  According to what we know of Abraham, this would imply a universal cataclysm around the twenty-first or twenty-second century BC This story would be untenable, in view of presently available historical data.

  How can we accept the idea that, in the twenty-first or twenty-second century BC, all civilization was wiped off the face of the earth by a universal cataclysm, when we know that this period corresponds, for example, to the one preceding the Middle Kingdom in Egypt, at roughly the date of the first Intermediary period before the eleventh dynasty? It is historically unacceptable to maintain that, at this time, humanity was totally wiped out. None of the preceding statements is acceptable according to modern knowledge. From this point of view, we can measure the enormous gap separating the Bible from the Qur?an.

  In contrast to the Bible, the narration contained in the Qur?an deals with a cataclysm that is limited to Noah?s people. They were punished for their sins, as were other ungodly peoples. The Qur?an does not fix the cataclysm in time. There are absolutely no historical or archaeological objections to the narration in the Qur?an.

  Quran correct Bible Noahs Flood


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU_VJXrY4PY

  Noah's Ark in the bible and the quran

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ea3B7PHvFU




  هل من الضروري اعتناق الاسلام لدخول الجنة ؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HreBda_MUHU


----------



## yeni (Jul 24, 2018)

Moses was probably born during the reign of Ramesses II. Biblical data. are therefore of considerable historical value in the story of Moses. A medical study of the mummy of Merneptah has yielded further useful information on the possible causes of this pharaoh?s death.

  The fact that we possess the mummy of this pharaoh is one of paramount importance. The Bible records that pharaoh was engulfed in the sea, but does not give any details as to what subsequently became of his corpse. The Qur?an, in chapter Yoonus, notes that the body of the pharaoh would be saved from the waters:
  ?Today I will save your dead body so that you may be a sign for those who come after you.? Qur?an, 10:92
  A medical examination of this mummy, has, shown that the body could not have stayed in the water for long, because it does not show signs of deterioration due to prolonged submersion. Here again, the comparison between the narration in the Qur?an and the data provided by modern knowledge does not give rise to the slightest objection from a scientific point of view.


  Such points of agreement are characteristic of the Qur?anic revelation. But, are we throwing the Judeo-Christian revelation into discredit and depriving it of all its intrinsic value by stressing the faults as seen from a scientific point of view? I think not because the criticism is not aimed at the text as a whole, but only at certain passages. There are parts of the Bible which have an undoubted historical value. I have shown that in my book, The Bible, The Qur?an and Science, where I discuss passages which enable us to locate Moses in time.


  The main causes which brought about such differences as arise from the comparison between the Holy Scriptures and modern knowledge is known to modern scholars. The Old Testament constitutes a collection of literary works produced in the course of roughly nine centuries and which has undergone many alterations. The part played by men in the actual composition of the texts of the Bible is quite considerable.
  The Qur?anic revelation, on the other hand, has a history which is radically different. As we have already seen, from the moment it was first commto humans, it was learnt by heart and written down during Muhammad?s own lifetime. It is thanks to this fact that the Qur?an does not pose any problem of authenticity.


  A totally objective examination of the Qur?an, in the light of modern knowledge, leads us to recognize the agreement between the two, as has already been noted on repeated occasions throughout this presentation.
  It makes us deem it quite unthinkable for a man of Muhammad?s time to have been the author of such statements, on account of the state of knowledge in his day. Such considerations are part of what gives the Qur?anic revelation its unique place among religious and non-religious texts, and forces the impartial scientist to admit his inability to provide an explanation based solely upon materialistic reasoning.
  Such facts as I have had the pleasure of exposing to you here, appear to represent a genuine challenge to human explanation leaving only one alternative: the Qur?an is undoubtedly a revelation from God.


  Scientific Miracles Of The Holy Quran - Preservation of pharaoh's body in the time of Moses
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbggjYExIYE

  Musa (AS) and Firaun (Moses and Pharoah) - Nouman Ali Khan (Full Lecture)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgwdeGPAMx4


----------



## botamico (Jul 24, 2018)

Did you know the burning bush Moses walked up on was ayahuasca, a well-known hallucinogen. So when he inhaled the smoke, he starting tripping. That's why he thought he was talking to God. He was just tripping.


----------



## botamico (Jul 24, 2018)

The pharoahs smoked hash and opium to trip out. Basically,  these people who believed they were talking to god was druggies or drunks. Learn some real science and research.


----------



## yeni (Jul 30, 2018)

Do you think these noble principles hallucination ?? !!

  The Ten Commandments
  (Exodus 12: 1-17 & Deuteronomy 5: 6-21)
  Confirmation in the Quran
  (Chapter: Verse)

  1. Thou shall not take any
  God except one God.
  1. There is no God except
  one God (47:19)

  2. Thou shall make no
  image of God.
  2. There is nothing whatsoever
  like unto Him (42:11)

  3. Thou shall not use
  God's name in vain.
  3. Make not God's name an
  excuse to your oaths (2:224)

  4. Thou shall honor thy
  mother and father.
  4. Be kind to your parents if one
  or both of them attain old age in thy
  life, say not a word of contempt nor
  repel them but address them in
  terms of honor. (17:23)

  5. Thou shall not steal.
  5. As for the thief, male or female, cut off
  his or her hands, but those who repent
  After a crime and reform shall be
  forgiven by God for God is forgiving
  and kind. (5:38 - 39)

  6. Thou shall not lie or give
  false testimony.
  6. They invoke a curse of God if
  they lie. (24:7) Hide not the
  testimony (2:283)

  7. Thou shall not kill.
  7. If anyone has killed one person it is as
  if he had killed the whole mankind (5:32)

  8. Thou shall not commit adultery.
  8. Do not come near adultery. It is an
  indecent deed and a way for other
  evils. (17:32)

  9. Thou shall not covet thy neighbors
  wife or possessions.
  9, Do good to your parents, relatives and
  neighbors. (4:36) Saying of the Prophet
  Muhammad (P) "One of the greatest sins
  is to have illicit sex with your neighbors wife".

  10. Thou shall keep the Sabbath holy.
  10. When the call for the Friday Prayer is
  made, hasten to the remembrance of
  God and leave off your business. (62:9)



  we muslims believe in the messages that Moses and Jesus brought and you will find the 10 commandements in our Quran, not all in one list, but in parts here and there.. the same moral laws still apply.. what was good for the jews and christians from God are still valid for muslims.. God doesnt change his mind...

  Belief in the scriptures revealed by God is the third article of Islamic faith


  اخبرني بشئ في القرآن لم يكتشفه العلم بعد ؟ شاهد اجابة الدكتور ذاكر نايك

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6ZA4vc9-6A

  ملحد يحاور د ذاكر لماذا خلقنا الله وهو يعلم ان بعض الناس سيدخلون النار؟ Atheist Asking D-Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-2cdRov0fo


----------



## botamico (Jul 31, 2018)

The people who wrote those books never intended on following the commandments.  It's simply there to suppress people. Religion is the Achilles heel that makes people weak.


----------



## yeni (Aug 4, 2018)

my dear brother 
- Islam is a religion of the utmost ease and compassion 
Do not do more of your energy 
In anything 

The original 
Holy Qur'an and the Hadith 
See inside them well 
Your life will completely upright 
Honesty - maintaining secretariats - high morals - help others - away from adultery - murder - drinking alcohol - gambling - treason - honoring one's parents - kinship - the right of the neighbor - and so on ..... 
This is Islam 

Muslim life always 
Tied about the Qur'an Quran and Hadith 
This constitution for life 

Separation between religion and life, something is wrong 
This is already happening in other religions 

So 
Society is going in the way of deviation 
Adultery - murder - robbery - drinking alcohol - international attacks - family disintegration ...... 

In your point of view 

Why is this happening? 

This is the result away from the teachings of God and the prophets and messengers 

Narrated 'Ubada Ibn-As−Samit: who took part in the battle of Badr and was a Naqib (a person heading a group of six persons), on the night of Al−`Aqaba pledge: Allah's Apostle said while a group of his companions were around him, " Swear allegiance to me for: 1- Not to join anything in worship along with Allah. 2- Not to steal. 3- Not to commit illegal sexual intercourse. 4- Not to kill your children. 5- Not to accuse an innocent person (to spread such an accusation among people). 6- Not to be disobedient (when ordered) to do good deed ." The Prophet added: " Whoever among you fulfills his pledge will be rewarded by Allah. And whoever indulges in any one of them (except the ascription of partners to Allah) and gets the punishment in this world, that punishment will be an expiation for that sin. And if one indulges in any of them, and Allah conceals his sin, it is up to Him to forgive or punish him (in the Hereafter) ." 'Ubada bin As−Samit added: "So we swore allegiance for these." (points to Allah's Apostle 

Sahih al-Bukhary, The Book of Faith, Hadith Number:18, Narrated by: Obada Ibnus-Samit 
​ so​ ​ Islam came with mercy for all creation through the beauty of the islamic legislation which establishes justice, fairness and advocate, the grounds for security and stability in communities. Allah The Most High says in the Holy Quran :​ ​ " But seek, through that which Allah has given you, the home of the Hereafter; and [yet], do not forget your share of the world. And do good as Allah has done good to you. And desire not corruption in the land, Allah does not like corrupters." [Al-Qasas: 77].​ ​ In this Ayah Allah The Most High, orders His slaves to seek the blessing given from Allah, but do not forget their share of the world, and His also orders to good deed, but forbids to corrupt or do destruction, because it can cause instability in life.​ ​ In another Ayah Allah The Most High, says :​ ​ " Indeed, Allah orders justice and good conduct and giving to relatives and forbids immorality and bad conduct and oppression. He admonishes you that perhaps you will be reminded." [An-Nahl: 90].​ ​ Immorality includes; every greater sin likes shirk, killing another illegally, sexual act without married, looting, arrogant, humiliate to the others. Bad conduct includes every sin and wickedness related to the rights of Allah. Oppression includes every act oppresses to the life being, to the soul, to the property and their honors.​ ​ Those Ayahs tell us that Islam is full of Mercy and far from oppression. Let us take a look on sunnah as a second basic rule after Quran. From Abu Hurairah May Allah pleased him, The Prophet May Peace be upon him said :​ ​ "Whomsoever not to love another, thus will not be loved".[reported by Bukhari].
allah guided you​ ////


  1 - The Almighty said: (Then He turned to the sky when it was smoke) separated 11:



  - Made these verses in the conference's scientific miracle of the Qur'an, which was held in Cairo, and when he heard a Japanese professor (Yoshidi Kosei) that verse got surprised and said, did not reach science and scientists to the stunning fact only recently, after the cameras caught the satellite strong images and movies live show and a star is composed of a large mass of thick dark smoke and then had (if our information, the former by these movies and live images were based on false hypotheses that the sky was fog) and said (this may be added to the miracles of the Quran miracle Amazing confirmed that you tell about it is the God who created the universe billions of years ago).







  2 - The Almighty said: (not those who disbelieve known that the heavens(sky) and the earth were sewn together) of the Prophets 3:



  - I was stunned scientists in the Islamic Youth Conference held in Riyadh in 1979 peak when they heard the verse and said: It was really the early universe is a nebulous cloud of smoke gas potential contiguous then turned gradually to the millions of millions of stars filled the sky. Then told the American Professor (Palmer), said that what was said can not in any way be attributed to a person who died 1400 years ago because he did not have telescopes and not space ships help to discover these facts, it must be, who told Muhammad is God and has announced Professor (Palmer) his conversion to Islam at the end of the conference.







  3 - The Almighty said: (and made from water every living thing ,do you not believe in) the Prophets 30:



  - And modern science has proven that any organism consists of a high proportion of the water and if he lost 25 percent of its water, it inevitably will die because all chemical reactions within the cells of any living organism is not only in aqueous medium. Where to Muhammad may Allah bless him and grant him peace in this medical information??







  4 - The Almighty said: (and the sky we have built ,and still going wide) 47:



  - And modern science has proved that the sky continuously increase the capacity of it is told Muhammad may Allah bless him and peace of this fact in those times, backward? Would have telescopes and satellites?! Or is it a revelation from God, the Creator of this great universe??? Is not this irrefutable evidence that the Qur'an is God right???


القرآن الكريم والعلم الحديث كاملة The Quran and Modern Science full Zakir naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFO4G7zXlUI





​


----------



## yeni (Aug 8, 2018)

5 - The Almighty said: (the sun and a resting place for the estimation of Allah) Yassin 38:



  - And has proved by modern science that the sun traveling at 43200 miles per hour and as the distance between us and the sun 92 million miles, we see it fixed and does not move and was surprised Professor U.S. to hear the verse of the Koran and said, I find it very difficult to imagine that science Quran which to achieve these scientific facts which have not been able only recently.







  6 - The Almighty said: (and who want to mislead him he makes his chest so narrow, as if breathging up in the sky) cattle 125:



  - And now when I get in an airplane and fly away with you and step up in the sky What do you feel? Do you feel tightness in the chest? Fberoik who told Muhammad, may Allah bless him and grant him peace so 1400 years ago? Did have a spacecraft of its own which could be unaware of this phenomenon physical? Or is it a revelation from God???







  7 - The Almighty and them is night, We withdraw therefrom the day, and if they are in darkness) Yassin 37, and the Almighty said: (and have adorned the lower heaven with lamps) King 5:



  - As indicated by the holy verses the universe is steeped in the dark dark and we were in broad daylight on the surface of the earth, and I have watched the scientists the earth and the rest of the planets of the solar lit in broad daylight while the heavens around submerged in darkness it is if he knows days of Muhammad God and peace that the darkness is the case dominates the universe? And that these galaxies and stars are not only lights a small and weak hardly dispel the darkness of the universe, plunging the surrounding seeming Kzeinp lamps and no more? And when I read these verses to hearing one of American Scientists stunned admiration and increased admiration and surprise surprise majesty and greatness of the Quran and said it can not be mentioned except in the words of sucking mm of the universe, the knower secrets and Dakkaigah.







  8 - The Almighty said: (and made the sky a roof preserved) Prophets 32:



  - And has proved by modern science and the existence of the Earth's atmosphere, which is protected from harmful solar rays and meteorites destroyed when touching these meteorites the Earth's atmosphere, it is raging because of friction with the tags seems to us the night in the form of blocks, a small flare fell from the sky very quickly, estimated at about 150 miles in the second and then extinguished quickly and disappear, and this is what we call Balchb, who told Muhammad, may Allah bless him and grant him peace that the sky Calcagaf save Earth from meteorites and solar radiation harmful? Is this not evidence that peremptory this Qur'an, when the creator of this great universe???


  [h=1]* [Holy] Quran : Top Scientists Comments on Scientific Miracles in the Quran * # Faith and Science #[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUUPYs0gElU


----------



## yeni (Aug 13, 2018)

*What happens in these days?*



Hajj


Hajj is the fifth pillar of Islam, Allah has imposed  on the Muslims in the sixth year Hijri, one of the best works, was  asked the Messenger of Allah  Any business better? 
He said: (faith in Allah and His Messenger). 
It was said: Then what? He said: (Jihad in the way of Allah). 
It was said: Then what? He said: (accepted Hajj (the pilgrimage which was mixed with sin.) _ [Agreed] 
And  Aisha - may Allah be pleased - said: O Messenger of Allah Jihad see the  best work do you not strive? He said: (No, but the best Jihad accepted  Hajj) _ [Agreed]. 
The Hajj is an expiation for sins, he said  (of  Hajj and does not and does not immoral act, he returned the day his  mother bore him) _ [Agreed]. He also said: ('umrah to an expiation for  them, and accepted Hajj brings no less a reward than Paradise) _  [Agreed] said  (Amar delegation of pilgrims and God, who goes, and  they asked him to them gave He) _ [Bazaar]. 

Hajj and cleanses  the soul and restores clarity and fidelity, and that it would be human  to be patient and endure, and Hajj implanted in the soul the spirit of  bondage full of God, and submission true to the law of God, and the  pilgrimage leads a person to God grateful for the blessing of money and  blessing of wellness. 

Hajj and lead to long relationship with  the Muslims, including different colors, languages and home, and feel  more strongly the Association of Islamic brotherhood, and helps to  spread the call of Islam, as it is a popular conference to address the  Muslims and to identify the conditions, and discuss their problems.

The conditions of Hajj being obligatory: 
1 - Islam, Hajj is not obligatory on the infidel. 
2  - puberty, there must be a boy, even pilgrimage boy before puberty, is  not acceptable for duty after puberty, but to perform Hajj once again,  for saying  (Any boy Ag then reached Perjury (age of reference), he  should do Hajj again) _ [ Tabarani]. 
3 - the mind, not on the pilgrimage crazy, but do not correct it. 
4 - freedom, there must not be a slave. 
5  - Being, so that it is able to withstand the hardship of travel, and  that he has enough is enough of having to beg until he returns. 
And  women, like men in the conditions of Hajj being obligatory but it is  essential that accompanied a husband or a mahram, or be with her  trustworthy women


1-Ihram

 2- Tawaf around the Ka'bah

3-Sa'i between Safa and Marwah

4-  Going out to Mina on the day of Tarwiah

5-        Departure to Arafat On the 9th day of Thul-Hijjah

6-        The departure from Arafat to in Muzdalifah 

7-        Stoning Jamrat Al-Aqabah

8-        Slaughter of Sacrifice

9-        Shaving the head or trimming the hair

10-        Tawaf Al-Ifadhah

11-The  pilgrim should return to Mina and spend there the days of Tashreeq  (i.e. the I I th, 1 2th and 1 3th day of Thul-Hijjah). 

12-        Farewell Tawaf

Dr Zakir Naik speaking about Hajj - YouTube
لبيك اللهم لبيك / 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoLIlTZBlEw
تلبية الحج ساعة كاملة بصوت عذب وجميل
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I1u2Jw_W44


Do Muslims Worship the KA'BAH ? Dr. Zakir Naik (Urdu)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9MqYyFhpKM


----------



## yeni (Aug 20, 2018)

Departure to Arafat

        On the 9th day of Thul-Hijjah, the Day of Arafat, the pilgrims stay in Arafat until sunset. The pilgrims pray Dhuhr and Asr at Arafat, shortened and combined dur ing the time of Dhuhr to save the rest of the day for glorifying Allah and for supplication asking forgiveness. A pilgrim should make sure that he is within the boundaries of Arafat, not necessarily standing on the mountain of Arafat. The Prophet salla Allah-u alaihe wa salam, said: "I stood here on this rocky hill and all Arafat is a standing place" Muslim. One should keep reciting Talbeyah, glorifying Allah the Greatest and repeating supplication. It is also reported that the Prophet, salla Allah-u alaihe wa salam, used to say the following supplication: "There is no deity worthy of worship except Allah, the One without a partner. The dominion and the praise are His and He is powerful over everything." Anas Ibn Malik was asked once how he and his friends used to spend their time while walking from Mina to Arafat in the company of the Prophet, salla Allah-u alaihe wa salam. Anas said: "Some of us used to cry out Talbeyah, others used to glorify Allah the Greatest and the rest used to repeat prayers. Each one of us was free to worship Allah in the way he likes without prejudice or renunciation of his right." Bukhari.

        In the vast square plain of Arafat, tears are shed, sins are washed and faults are redressed for those who ask Allah for forgiveness and offer sincere repentance for their wrong doings in the past. Happy is the person who receives the Mercy and Pleasure of Allah on this particular day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7jyqxiM0Ek
انبهار مذيعة CNN من تنظيم الحج في السعودية، ومدى فرحة الحجاج بأداء حجهم
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4oiQWGoZO4

تكبيرات العيد من الاذاعة المصرية جميل جدا
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVcF4WC1UbA

Eid al-Adha

Throughout the world, Muslims celebrate Eid al-Adha, the Festival of Sacrifice, on this day. This is the second of the two major holidays in Islam each year.




remember Abraham's trials,

102. And, when he (his son) was old enough to walk with him, he said: "O my son! I have seen in a dream that I am slaughtering you (offer you in sacrifice to Allah), so look what you think!" He said: "O my father! Do that which you are commanded, Insha' Allah (if Allah will), you shall find me of As-Sabirin (the patient ones, etc.)."

103. Then, when they had both submitted themselves (to the Will of Allah), and he had laid him prostrate on his forehead (or on the side of his forehead for slaughtering);

104. And We called out to him: "O Abraham!

105. You have fulfilled the dream (vision)!" Verily! Thus do We reward the Muhsinun (good-doers - 

106. Verily, that indeed was a manifest trial

107. And We ransomed him with a great sacrifice



The meat from the sacrifice of Eid al-Adha is mostly given away to others. One-third is eaten by immediate family and relatives, one-third is given away to friends, and one-third is donated to the poor. The act symbolizes our willingness to give up things that are of benefit to us or close to our hearts, in order to follow Allah's commands. It also symbolizes our willingness to give up some of our own bounties, in order to strengthen ties of friendship and help those who are in need. We recognize that all blessings come from Allah, and we should open our hearts and share with others.

It is very important to understand that the sacrifice itself, as practiced by Muslims, has nothing to do with atoning for our sins or using the blood to wash ourselves from sin. This is a misunderstanding by those of previous generations: "It is not their meat nor their blood that reaches Allah; it is your piety that reaches Him." (Qur'an 22:37) ---
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVcF4WC1UbA


----------



## yeni (Aug 27, 2018)

Prophet Ibrahim built this House for devout worship to one God. But within his lifetime people disobeyed his orders and began to put idols inside the Kaaba. Ibrahim had to clean the House of these idols and of Idle worshippers. He told the people that this was a symbolic house of God. God does not live there for He is everywhere. People did not understand this logic and no sooner had Ibrahim died the people, out of reverence, filled the place with idols again. They thronged to this place annually and 

  worshipped their personal gods, It was over Four Thousand years later that the last of the line of prophet (SA), Muhammad Ibne Abdullah entered Makka triumphantly, went inside the Kaaba and, with the help of his cousin and son in law Ali Ibne Abi Talib, (AS) destroyed all the idols of Kaaba with their own hands.

  Allaah The Almighty preserved the Ka?bah:


  The following incident is mentioned in Surah Feel of the Holy Quran and it happened during the period of the birth-year of Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him). Abraha Al-Ashram was the governor of Yemen on behalf of the king of Ethiopia. He (Abrahah) thought to build a house (like the Kabah at Makkah) in Sana (the capital of Yemen) and call the Arabs to perform the pilgrimage there in Sana instead of the Kabah in Makkah, with the intention of diverting the trade and benefits from Makkah to Yemen. He presented his idea to the king of Ethiopia who agreed to it. So the house (church) was built and he named it Al-Qullais; there was no church of its like at that time. 

  Then a man from the Quraish tribe of Makkah came there and was infuriated by it, so he relieved his nature (stools and urine) in it, soiled its walls and went away. When Abrahah Al-Ashram saw that, he could not control his anger and raised an army to invade Makkah and demolish the Kabah. He had in that army thirteen elephants and amongst them was an elephant called Mahmud which was the biggest of them. So that army proceeded and none amongst the Arab tribes that faced them (fought against them) but was killed and defeated, till it approached near 


  Makkah. Then there took place negotiations between Abrahah Al-Ashram and the chief of Makkah (Abdul Muttalib bin Hashim, the grandfather of the Prophet), and it was concluded that Abrahah would restore the camels of Abdul Muttalib which he had taken away, and then he (Abrahah) would decide himself as regards the Kabah. Abdul Muttalib ordered the men of Makkah to evacuate the city and go to the top of the mountains along with their wives and children in case some harm should come to them from the invading oppressors. Then that army moved towards 


  Makkah till they reached valley Muhassir. While the army was marching towards Makkah, in the middle of the valley, suddenly it was overtaken by flocks of birds, flocks after flocks, air-raiding that army with small stones slightly bigger than a lentil seed. There never fell a stone on a soldier except it dissolved his flesh and burst it into pieces. So they perished with a total destruction. Abrahah Al-Ashram fled away while his flesh was bursting into pieces till he died on the way (back to Yemen). Such was the victory bestowed by Allah, (the All-Majestic, All-Powerful) to the people of Makkah and such was the protection provided by Him for His House (Kabah in Makkah)


  What is inside the kaaba?


  There are two pillars inside (others report 3 pillars)
  There is a table on the side to put items like perfume
  There are two lantern-type lamps hanging from the ceiling
  The space can accommodate about 50 people
  There are no electric lights inside
  The walls and floors are of marble
  There are no windows inside
  There is only one door
  The upper inside walls of the kaaba were covered with some kind of curtain with the Kalima written on it.
  س11 - لماذا تركعون للكعبة ان كنتم ضد عبادة الاصنام؟ || مفاهيم خاطئة عن الاسلام - ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO0JKkVJXwg


  لماذا لا يؤمن الاسلام بعبادة الاصنام ؟ - ذاكر نايك Dr Zakir Naik 

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVD3lKJxwWM[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Sep 1, 2018)

احمد ديدات كيف تقلب الطاولة على المبشرين ? YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CnCJndgZ3U


  Ahmed Deedat - Why non muslims are not allowed in ...
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d5WP1b8Jlk


  New: Know why non-Muslims are not allowed to enter ...
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgd_zW0wMHM


  why not allow non-Muslims to go to Mecca - YouTube
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jjoc3Fhly0


----------



## botamico (Sep 5, 2018)

I would never respect a place that doesn't allow open minded opinions. Not to mention how they treat women. Women can't drive, can't get educated, and are basically forced to submit to men. Men can do things women can't do and women can do things men can't do. Both sexes can bring something to the table and both should be honored the same. If men can have more than one wife, then women should be able to more than one husband.


----------



## botamico (Sep 5, 2018)

Stoning someone because of difference of thought and opinions. Very sickening.


----------



## yeni (Sep 10, 2018)

my brothers

all answers you need

in my topic

women and perfume

thank you
//


  Hijrah from Mecca to Madinah
  order from allah 
   to the Prophet Muhammad
  Peace be upon him


   because Quraish hurt the Prophet and the Muslims



  Hijrah, in essence, is a process of transfer to a better situation. It is not meant to find a comfortable place where one would relax and stop endeavor (attempt). Rather, it is a search for an environment more favorable to continuous and constructive effort. Immediately after reaching Madinah, the Prophet undertook an all-embracing process to establish a faithful and strong society. This is a significant aspect and important lesson to learn from Hijrah.

  In the Glorious Qur'an, Allah, Most High, says, "Those who believe, and migrate and strive in Allah?s cause, with their goods and their persons, have the highest rank in the sight of Allah: they are indeed the successful people. Their Lord does give them glad tidings of a Mercy from Himself, of His good pleasure, and of Gardens where enduring pleasure will be theirs: They will dwell therein forever. Verily in Allah?s presence is a reward, the greatest (of all)." (Al-Tawbah 9: 20-22)

  The calendar year of Islam begins not with the birthday of our prophet (peace be on him), not from the time that the revelation came to him (Bethat) nor from the time of his ascension to heaven, but with the migration (Hijra) from an undesirable environment into a desirable place to fulfill Allah's command. It was migration from a plot that was set by the leaders of the Quraysh who were plotting to kill prophet Muhammad, and to destroy the truth that today is being conveyed to mankind everywhere against tyranny and injustice. Their purpose was to destroy the foundation of the Islamic state, the Sunnah of the tradition of the prophet, and to prevent the revelation being delivered by Allah's messenger to mankind.


  The Islamic calendar is reckoned from the time of migration (Hijra) of Prophet Mohammad (Peace Be Upon Him) from Mecca to Madina. The Prophet's decision to migrate from Mecca came after several years of inhuman treatment of the faithful by the powerful tribes who were united despite all their feuds to stop the spread of Islam.

  Prophet Mohammad's decision to leave Mecca coincided with the infidel's plan to assassinate him. In 622 AD, the Quresh tribesmen held a meeting and decided that a band of young men, one from each tribe, should assassinate Prophet Mohammad collectively so that their responsibility for the murder could not be placed on any particular tribe.

  On the eventful night, the Prophet asked his cousin Ali Ben Abutalib to take his place in bed to make the Meccans think that he was asleep. The Prophet himself slipped out unobserved alongwith his loyal follower Abu Bakr (who was chosen as the first C aliph after the death of the prophet). They secretly made their way to a cave named Thawr, not far from Mecca and lay in hiding there for a day or two until Abu Bakr's son reported that the search for him had been given up. Then the two set out from Madina on camel back. They reached Quba, on the edge of the Madina oasis, on 12th Rabiul Awwal. With Mohammad's arrival in Quba a new phase of his career and glory of Islam started.

  This migration has a special significance in the history of Islam. It ended the Meccan period of humiliation and torture and began the era of success. His own people to whom he preached Islam for 13 years neglected the Prophet of Islam. But he was cordially received in Madina as an honored chief.

  In Madina his power enhanced day by day. Here he was not only the religious leader but took the role of a politician and statesman too. Prophet Mohammad expired ten years after his migration to Madina but only in one decade he changed the course of human history.

  Our religious calendar is the Hijri calendar. It is important for us to keep in mind the meaning and significance of Hijrah.

  Islamic months begin at sunset of the first day, the day when the lunar crescent is visually sighted. The lunar year is approximately 354 days long, so the months rotate backward through the seasons and are not fixed to the Gregorian calendar. The months of the Islamic year are: 
  1. Muharram ("Forbidden" - it is one of the four months during which it is forbidden to wage war or fight) 
  2. Safar ("Empty" or "Yellow") 
  3. Rabia Awal ("First spring") 
  4. Rabia Thani ("Second spring") 
  5. Jumaada Awal ("First freeze") 
  6. Jumaada Thani ("Second freeze") 
  7. Rajab ("To respect" - this is another holy month when fighting is prohibited) 
  8. Sha'ban ("To spread and distribute") 
  9. Ramadan ("Parched thirst" - this is the month of daytime fasting) 
  10. Shawwal ("To be light and vigorous") 
  11. Dhul-Qi'dah ("The month of rest" - another month when no warfare or fighting is allowed) 
  12. Dhul-Hijjah ("The month of Hajj" - this is the month of the annual pilgrimage to Mecca, again when no warfare or fighting is allowed) 

  Hijrah was one of the most important events in the history of Islam. It is for this reason `Umar (may Allah be pleased with him) adopted Hijrah date to calculate years. Muslims chose Hijrah as the focal point to reckon their chronology. In physical terms, Hijrah was a journey between two cities about 200 miles apart, but in its grand significance it marked the beginning of an era, a civilization, a culture and a history for the whole mankind. Islam progressed not only from the physical Hijrah, but because Muslims took Hijrah seriously in all its aspects and dimensions.


  DR. ZAKIR NAIK, TV AL HIJRAH, MALAYSIA - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrEybmhapFg

  Hijra of the Prophet Muhammad SAWS By Sheikh Shady Alsuleiman 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TebwAAyMfh8




  Seerah of Prophet Muhammed 27 - The Hijrah - Emigration to Madinah - Yasir Qadhi | March 2012 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utKZzIWZ0I4


----------



## yeni (Sep 15, 2018)

comparison between the Bible and the Qur?an; descriptions of the deluge. In actual fact, the Biblical narration is a fusion of two descriptions in which events are related differently. The Bible speaks of a universal flood and places it roughly 300 years before Abraham.
  According to what we know of Abraham, this would imply a universal cataclysm around the twenty-first or twenty-second century BC This story would be untenable, in view of presently available historical data.

  How can we accept the idea that, in the twenty-first or twenty-second century BC, all civilization was wiped off the face of the earth by a universal cataclysm, when we know that this period corresponds, for example, to the one preceding the Middle Kingdom in Egypt, at roughly the date of the first Intermediary period before the eleventh dynasty? It is historically unacceptable to maintain that, at this time, humanity was totally wiped out. None of the preceding statements is acceptable according to modern knowledge. From this point of view, we can measure the enormous gap separating the Bible from the Qur?an.

  In contrast to the Bible, the narration contained in the Qur?an deals with a cataclysm that is limited to Noah?s people. They were punished for their sins, as were other ungodly peoples. The Qur?an does not fix the cataclysm in time. There are absolutely no historical or archaeological objections to the narration in the Qur?an.

  Quran correct Bible Noahs Flood


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU_VJXrY4PY

  Noah's Ark in the bible and the quran

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ea3B7PHvFU


----------



## yeni (Sep 20, 2018)

'Ashoora? is the 10th day of Muharram. On this day, the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) fasted in Makkah with Quraysh. When He migrated to Al-Madeenah, he found the Jews fasting on this day. He continued fasting on this day and ordered the Muslims to fast too. Afterwards, Allah legislated the fasting during the Month of Ramadan. Then, the fast of 'Ashoora? became a supererogatory fast. But it is desirable for a Muslim to fast on this day. If one fasts on this day, it is better for him to fast on the 9th of Muharram as well in order to be different from the Jews.

  The pieces of evidence for this point are as follows:

  1 - Imam Al-Bukhari and Muslim may Allaah have mercy upon him reported that 'Aa?ishah may Allaah be pleased with her said: "The tribe of Quraysh used to fast on the day of 'Ashoora? in the pre-Islamic period, and Allah's Apostle used to fast on this day too. When he came to Al-Madeenah, he fasted on this day and ordered others to fast too. Later, when fasting of the month of Ramadan was prescribed, he (the Prophet) said: "Whoever wishes to fast 'Ashoora?, he may do so, and whoever wishes not to fast it, he may do so as well?.

  2 - Ibn ?Abbaas may Allaah be pleased with him narrated: When the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) came to Al-Madeenah, he found the Jews fasting on the day of 'Ashoora' (i.e. 10th of Muharram). They used to say: ?This is a great day on which Allah saved Moses and drowned the folk of Pharoah. Moses observed the fast on this day as a sign of gratitude to Allah. Thereupon, the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) said: "I am closer to Moses than them". So, he observed the fast (on this day) and ordered the Muslims to fast on it". [Al-Bukhari and Muslim]

  3 - It is reported in Saheeh Al-Bukhari and Muslim that Ibn 'Abbas may Allaah be pleased with him said: "I never saw the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) seeking to fast on a day more (preferable to him) than this day, (the day of 'Ashoora?) or this month, i.e. the month of Ramadan.?

  Moreover, Imam At-Tirmithi narrated from Abu Qatadah that the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) said: ''I hope from Allah that the fast on the day of 'Ashoora? atones for the sins of the preceding year."

  Imam Ahmad  may Allaah have mercy upon him narrated that "it atones the sins of two years, past and subsequent year".

  4 - Imam Muslim reported that Ibn ?Abbas, may Allaah be pleased with him narrated: ?When the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) fasted on the day of ?Ashoora? and recommended that it should be observed as a fast, they (his Companions) said to him: ?O, Messenger of Allah! It is a day which the Jews and Christians hold in high esteem. Thereupon, the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) said: ''When the next year comes, Allaah willing, we would observe the fast on the 9th. But the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) died before the advent of the next year".

  This is the guidance of the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) regarding 'Ashoora?. His Companions and their followers followed his example. They have not distinguished this day by any practice except by fasting.

  But many acts done by some ignorant Muslims which "deform the face of Islam" have no evidence from the Quran and the Sunnah. These acts include celebrating this day, slapping one's face, tearing off one's clothes, using swords and blood-shedding. Indeed, none of these acts have any authentic relevance to 'Ashoora?; rather, they are pure innovations and bad deeds. The enemies of Islam use them to misrepresent Islam.

  All perfect praise be to Allah, The Lord of the Worlds. I testify that there is none worthy of worship except Allah, and that Muhammad sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) is His slave and Messenger

  [h=1]Fasting on Muharram Ashura - Zakir Naik[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzUpohNwsbc

  [h=1]اهمية يوم الجمعة عند المسلمين - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A-nuovkfGU
  .


----------



## yeni (Sep 25, 2018)

Moses was probably born during the reign of Ramesses II. Biblical data. are therefore of considerable historical value in the story of Moses. A medical study of the mummy of Merneptah has yielded further useful information on the possible causes of this pharaoh?s death.

  The fact that we possess the mummy of this pharaoh is one of paramount importance. The Bible records that pharaoh was engulfed in the sea, but does not give any details as to what subsequently became of his corpse. The Qur?an, in chapter Yoonus, notes that the body of the pharaoh would be saved from the waters:
  ?Today I will save your dead body so that you may be a sign for those who come after you.? Qur?an, 10:92
  A medical examination of this mummy, has, shown that the body could not have stayed in the water for long, because it does not show signs of deterioration due to prolonged submersion. Here again, the comparison between the narration in the Qur?an and the data provided by modern knowledge does not give rise to the slightest objection from a scientific point of view.


  Such points of agreement are characteristic of the Qur?anic revelation. But, are we throwing the Judeo-Christian revelation into discredit and depriving it of all its intrinsic value by stressing the faults as seen from a scientific point of view? I think not because the criticism is not aimed at the text as a whole, but only at certain passages. There are parts of the Bible which have an undoubted historical value. I have shown that in my book, The Bible, The Qur?an and Science, where I discuss passages which enable us to locate Moses in time.


  The main causes which brought about such differences as arise from the comparison between the Holy Scriptures and modern knowledge is known to modern scholars. The Old Testament constitutes a collection of literary works produced in the course of roughly nine centuries and which has undergone many alterations. The part played by men in the actual composition of the texts of the Bible is quite considerable.
  The Qur?anic revelation, on the other hand, has a history which is radically different. As we have already seen, from the moment it was first commto humans, it was learnt by heart and written down during Muhammad?s own lifetime. It is thanks to this fact that the Qur?an does not pose any problem of authenticity.


  A totally objective examination of the Qur?an, in the light of modern knowledge, leads us to recognize the agreement between the two, as has already been noted on repeated occasions throughout this presentation.
  It makes us deem it quite unthinkable for a man of Muhammad?s time to have been the author of such statements, on account of the state of knowledge in his day. Such considerations are part of what gives the Qur?anic revelation its unique place among religious and non-religious texts, and forces the impartial scientist to admit his inability to provide an explanation based solely upon materialistic reasoning.
  Such facts as I have had the pleasure of exposing to you here, appear to represent a genuine challenge to human explanation leaving only one alternative: the Qur?an is undoubtedly a revelation from God.

   [h=1]Miracles Of The Holy Quran - Preservation of pharaoh's body‬‏.[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkmz5T0UauQ

  Musa (AS) and Firaun (Moses and Pharoah) - Nouman Ali Khan (Full Lecture)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgwdeGPAMx4


----------



## yeni (Sep 29, 2018)

Ahmed Deedat and Samuel Green
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJzBg955fvI

Ahmed Deedat Answer - Mystery of the Godhead or is God Purely One?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td5eixsYcyc

Did you Read bible Properly..?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2T173I9z_SQ


----------



## yeni (Oct 4, 2018)

1 - The Almighty said: (Then He turned to the sky when it was smoke) separated 11:



  - Made these verses in the conference's scientific miracle of the Qur'an, which was held in Cairo, and when he heard a Japanese professor (Yoshidi Kosei) that verse got surprised and said, did not reach science and scientists to the stunning fact only recently, after the cameras caught the satellite strong images and movies live show and a star is composed of a large mass of thick dark smoke and then had (if our information, the former by these movies and live images were based on false hypotheses that the sky was fog) and said (this may be added to the miracles of the Quran miracle Amazing confirmed that you tell about it is the God who created the universe billions of years ago).







  2 - The Almighty said: (not those who disbelieve known that the heavens(sky) and the earth were sewn together) of the Prophets 3:



  - I was stunned scientists in the Islamic Youth Conference held in Riyadh in 1979 peak when they heard the verse and said: It was really the early universe is a nebulous cloud of smoke gas potential contiguous then turned gradually to the millions of millions of stars filled the sky. Then told the American Professor (Palmer), said that what was said can not in any way be attributed to a person who died 1400 years ago because he did not have telescopes and not space ships help to discover these facts, it must be, who told Muhammad is God and has announced Professor (Palmer) his conversion to Islam at the end of the conference.







  3 - The Almighty said: (and made from water every living thing ,do you not believe in) the Prophets 30:



  - And modern science has proven that any organism consists of a high proportion of the water and if he lost 25 percent of its water, it inevitably will die because all chemical reactions within the cells of any living organism is not only in aqueous medium. Where to Muhammad may Allah bless him and grant him peace in this medical information??







  4 - The Almighty said: (and the sky we have built ,and still going wide) 47:



  - And modern science has proved that the sky continuously increase the capacity of it is told Muhammad may Allah bless him and peace of this fact in those times, backward? Would have telescopes and satellites?! Or is it a revelation from God, the Creator of this great universe??? Is not this irrefutable evidence that the Qur'an is God right???



Jon Dean A Scientist - Why I Converted To Islam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OltaN9VY5ng


New Convert To Islam - How Islam Stole My Heart 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbZ5ueCHEvE​  [FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Oct 8, 2018)

5 - The Almighty said: (the sun and a resting place for the estimation of Allah) Yassin 38:



- And has proved by modern science that the sun traveling at 43200 miles per hour and as the distance between us and the sun 92 million miles, we see it fixed and does not move and was surprised Professor U.S. to hear the verse of the Koran and said, I find it very difficult to imagine that science Quran which to achieve these scientific facts which have not been able only recently.







6 - The Almighty said: (and who want to mislead him he makes his chest so narrow, as if breathging up in the sky) cattle 125:



- And now when I get in an airplane and fly away with you and step up in the sky What do you feel? Do you feel tightness in the chest? Fberoik who told Muhammad, may Allah bless him and grant him peace so 1400 years ago? Did have a spacecraft of its own which could be unaware of this phenomenon physical? Or is it a revelation from God???







7 - The Almighty(  and if they are in darkness) Yassin 37, and the Almighty said: (and have adorned the lower heaven with lamps) King 5:



- As indicated by the holy verses the universe is steeped in the dark dark and we were in broad daylight on the surface of the earth, and I have watched the scientists the earth and the rest of the planets of the solar lit in broad daylight while the heavens around submerged in darkness it is if he knows days of Muhammad God and peace that the darkness is the case dominates the universe? And that these galaxies and stars are not only lights a small and weak hardly dispel the darkness of the universe, plunging the surrounding seeming Kzeinp lamps and no more? And when I read these verses to hearing one of American Scientists stunned admiration and increased admiration and surprise surprise majesty and greatness of the Quran and said it can not be mentioned except in the words of sucking mm of the universe, the knower secrets and Dakkaigah.







8 - The Almighty said: (and made the sky a roof preserved) Prophets 32:



- And has proved by modern science and the existence of the Earth's atmosphere, which is protected from harmful solar rays and meteorites destroyed when touching these meteorites the Earth's atmosphere, it is raging because of friction with the tags seems to us the night in the form of blocks, a small flare fell from the sky very quickly, estimated at about 150 miles in the second and then extinguished quickly and disappear, and this is what we call Balchb, who told Muhammad, may Allah bless him and grant him peace that the sky Calcagaf save Earth from meteorites and solar radiation harmful? Is this not evidence that peremptory this Qur'an, when the creator of this great universe???


* [Holy] Quran : Top Scientists Comments on Scientific Miracles in the Quran * # Faith and Science # 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUUPYs0gElU

 John 10:30 " I and my Father are one " Explained by Ahmed ...
  [FONT=&quot]‪[/FONT]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTT5BiS9kxk


----------



## yeni (Oct 13, 2018)

[h=2]9 - The Almighty said: (and the mountains as pegs?) Report 7, He created the heavens without pillars that you see and has cast into the earth firmly set mountains, lest it should shift with you, and dispersed therein from every creature. And We sent down rain from the sky and made grow therein [plants] of every noble kind.[/h]  ) Luqman 10:



  - Since the earth's crust and from the mountains and plateaus and deserts over the depths of liquid and soft animation (known as Layer cinema), the earth's crust, and what it Westmead and constantly moving and will result in movement of cracks and huge earthquakes destroy everything .. But this did not happen .. Why?

  - Has been shown recently that two-thirds of any mountain rooted in the depths of the earth and in the (layer cinema) and only a third of a prominent above-ground therefore likeness of God Almighty mountains that hold the tent peg land as in the previous verse, and has made these verses at the Muslim youth, which was held in Riyadh in 1979 and has astonished professor America (Palmer) and the world geological Japanese (Slardo) and they said it is not reasonable in any way to be the words of a human, especially that it was said 1400 years ago because we did not arrive at the scientific facts only after extensive studies with the aid of technology of the twentieth century that were not in an era when there was ignorance and underdevelopment throughout the land) also attended the discussion of the world (Frank Bryce) Counsel American President (Carter) and specialized in geology and the sea and said, agape can not Mohammed become familiar with this information and must be the pinnacle of them is the creator of this universe, the knower secrets and laws and designs).







  10 - The Almighty said: (You see the mountains, which you suppose, to be stationary, while they drift like passing clouds?the handiwork of Allah who has made everything faultless. He is indeed well aware of what you do.) ants 88:



  - We all know that mountains are stationary in place, but we if we rise from the earth away from the attractiveness and atmosphere we will see the earth revolves rapidly (100 mph) and then we will see the mountains and to be going functioning of the clouds means that the movement is not self but of the motion of the Earth just like clouds, which does not move himself, but driven by the wind, and this is evidence of the movement of the Earth, who told Muhammad, may Allah bless him and grant him peace this? Is not God??







11 - Almighty said: (He released the two seas, meeting [side by side];​ Ia biarkan air dua laut (yang masin dan yang tawar) mengalir, sedang keduanya pula bertemu;​ (٢٠)​ Between them is a barrier [so] neither of them transgresses.​ Di antara keduanya ada penyekat yang memisahkannya, masing-masing tidak melampaui sempadannya;​  ) Rahman: 19-20:



  - Has been shown through recent studies show that each sea its own special characteristics which distinguish it from other seas Khdp salinity and weight Allen awareness of water until the color of which varies from one place to another because of variations in temperature and depth and other factors, and stranger than this discovery of the delicate white line is taking shape by the confluence of water, Bahrain each other and this is exactly what is stated in the previous verses, and when discussed in the Qur'anic text with the world of the U.S. Professor of the Sea (Hill) and also the German geologist (Schroeder) responded, saying that this divine science one hundred percent and its trunks between and it is impossible for a person my mother's simple Kmamed be mastered this knowledge in an age dominated by the backwardness and ignorance.
  [h=1]Is 75% of the Qu'ran a Copy of the Bible?[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9MBJQF23p4
  [h=1]Ahmed Deedat Answers: "Corruption in Bible or Quran?"[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVZ7MLQorwA


----------



## yeni (Oct 19, 2018)

WHAT IS THE TRUE SUCCESS Khalid Yasin 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8IszFX11aA​ Difficult Questions That I Face In Life by Ahmed Deedat IPCI 02/03

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6f_mkuYFzQ
Difficult Questions That I Face In Life by Ahmed Deedat IPCI 03/03
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzSYz-_zfvA​  [FONT=&quot]Ahmed Deedat Answer - Why do you claim Islam to be the true religion?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXZ9tXTa00Y[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Oct 23, 2018)

12 - The Almighty said: (and we send the winds fertilizing) Al-Hijr 22:



  - And this is proven by modern science as the benefits of wind they carry the pollen grains to pollinate the flowers that will later bear fruit, it is told Muhammad, peace be upon him, and that the wind is inoculated flowers? Is not that evidence that this Qur'aan is the word of God???







  13 - The Almighty said: (Those who rejected Our revelations will soon be thrown into the Fire. No sooner will their skins be burnt out than We shall replace their skins, so that they may taste the real torment. Allah is Mighty, Wise.) of women 56:



  - And modern science has proven that the particles competent physical pain and heat are present in the skin layer alone, and with that the skin will burn with what is beneath the muscles, etc., but the Koran does not mention it because the pain is specific to the skin layer alone. It is told Muhammad to this medical information? Is not God??







  [h=2]14 - The Almighty said: (Or [they are] like darknesses within an unfathomable sea which is covered by waves, upon which are waves, over which are clouds - darknesses, some of them upon others. When one puts out his hand [therein], he can hardly see it. And he to whom Allah has not granted light - for him there is no light.[/h]  ) the light 40:



  - Could not ancient man to dive more than 15 meters because it was unable to survive without breathing more than two minutes and because the veins of his body would explode from the pressure of the water and after that there submarines in the twentieth century, scientists found that the seabed very dark and discovered that each sea Xie two layers of water, the first is very deep and dark and covered by the waves very moving and another layer surface and is also a dark and covered by waves that we see on the surface of the sea, and was surprised the American world (Hill) of the greatness of the Quran and raised eyebrows when it was discussed with the miracle found in the second half of the verse he says: (the darkness of clouds on each other if they are removed his hand was barely seen) and said that such a cloud has not witnessed the Arabian Peninsula and this never bright weather does not occur only in North America, Russia and the States Scandinavian near the pole, and which were not discovered days of Mohammed may Allah bless him and grant him peace and must be the Holy Word of God.







  15 - The Almighty said: (* Romans have been defeated in the lowest land) Romans 2-3:



  - The minimum land: spot lower on the surface of the earth and have overcome the Romans in Palestine near the Dead Sea, and when he discussed this verse with the geologist famous (Palmer) in the international scientific conference held in Riyadh in 1979 denied this immediately and announced to the world that there many places on the Earth's surface is lower asked scientists to make sure of his information, and to review the geographical Mkttanh surprised the world (Palmer) map of maps showing topography of Palestine and has been traced by the thick arrow points to the Dead Sea area and has written at its peak (the lowest spot on Earth's surface) were perplexed Professor and declared his admiration and appreciation, and stressed that this Quran must be the word of God.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8EOj_Rgk24

  [FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5LoLQgPT24[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Oct 27, 2018)

16 - The Almighty said: ( in the wombs of your mothers, creation after creation of the creature in the darkness of three meaning) 6:




  - It was not Mohammed a doctor, and he could not dissect a pregnant woman, and did not receive lessons in Anatomy and Embryology, and even did this science known before the nineteenth century, the meaning of the verse is quite clear Modern science has proven that there are three membranes surrounding the fetus These are:

  - First: the membranes that surround the conjoined fetus is composed of the membrane that makes up the lining of the uterus and placental membrane and membrane TB and these three membranes form the darkness first sticking together.

  - Second: the wall of the womb and the second is the darkness. Third: the abdominal wall and the third is the darkness. Where to Muhammad Muhammad, peace in this medical information???





*17 - The Almighty said: (Do you not see that Allah drives clouds? Then He brings them together, then He makes them into a mass, and you see the rain emerge from within it. And He sends down from the sky, mountains [of clouds] within which is hail, and He strikes with it whom He wills and averts it from whom He wills. The flash of its lightening almost takes away the eyesight.*

  ) light 43:



  - Scientists say: begin to form cumulus clouds in several cells a few snippets of cotton blown by wind to incorporate some of them in some of the problem of cloud giant a mountain as high as 45 thousand feet and the summit will be a cloud too cold for the base, and because of this difference in temperature created eddies leads to the formation hail at the height of the cloud shape km mountainous lead to electrical discharges fired sparks spectacular light affect pilots in the sky including page called (the temporary blindness) and this is what the verse perfectly. Is Muhammad may Allah bless him and grant him peace can come of this information is accurate as of him???







  18 - The Almighty said: (and they stayed in their Cave three hundred years and adding nine) Cave 25:



  - The meaning of the verse is that the people of the cave had stayed in their cave 300 years, solar and 309 lunar years, and was sure to mathematicians that the solar year is longer than the lunar year is 11 days, if we multiply the 11-day 300 years the result is 3300 and dividing this figure by the number day of the year (365) output becomes 9 years. Would the prophet Mohammed peace be upon him to know the length of stay of the people of the cave lunar and solar calendar???


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpjPyWoSkfY


Can God Become A Man - YouTube
‫
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLftxUFSTsk


الله قادر على كل شيء لما لايتجسد God can do anything w .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWamxd6NK3w​


----------



## yeni (Oct 31, 2018)

19 - The Almighty  (O people, a parable is set forth: pay heed to it. Those who call upon aught other than Allah shall never be able to create even a fly, even if all of them were to come together to do that. And if the fly were to snatch away anything from them, they would not be able to recover that from it. Powerless is the supplicant; and powerless is he to whom he supplicates.123)) Al-Hajj 73:



  - And has proven to modern science and secretions when the flies to be captured so as to prevent the material is completely different to the picked up so we can not know the truth of the material picked up and so we can not exhaust this article, including all. Muhammad, who told this too? Not God Almighty is the world's minutes, who told him things?

  [h=1]How come Allah mentioned fly in the Qur'an and didnt mention the dinosaurs[/h]   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md8oiQmPJfY

  [h=1]Nouman Ali Khan - Why did Allah mention the fly in the Quran?[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzmfzx97yJQ


----------



## yeni (Nov 5, 2018)

Alcohol and Pork prohibited in the Qur'an and the Bible - by ...
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV2siRpWPmg

  Did Jesus Christ ever drink alcohol ? - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39stlTkOXSE

  Ahmed Deedat wine in Christianity and Islam? - YouTube
  ‪ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvByxL6b-So


----------



## botamico (Nov 5, 2018)

Are you a male or female?


----------



## yeni (Nov 9, 2018)

20 - The Almighty said: (and I have created man from a quintessence of clay * Then We made the sperm into a clot of congealed * then created sperm into a clot the clot into bones and clothed the bones with flesh, then we produced it another best of creators) believers, 11-13,

  And the Almighty said: (O people, if you are in doubt of the expedition then we have created you from dust, then from a sperm and then from a clot, then from the reconstructed embryo, and unformed to show you) Hajj 5:

  - From the previous verses it is clear that the creation of man is in phases as follows:

  1 - Soil: The evidence for that, and that all the mineral elements and organic composition and the human body found in soil and mud and the second guide that will become dust after his death no different from the soil in anything.

  2 - sperm: and that is not honoring the wall of the egg and the resulting fertilized egg (sperm gamete), which incite divisions phones that make sperm gametes grow and multiply so that the embryo of an integrated, as He says: (Verily We created man from a sperm gametes) Rights 2.

  3 - leech: After the cell divisions that occur in the fertilized egg shaped cluster of cells similar in form micro-berry fruit (clot) which is characterized by its ability to hung on the wall of the uterus to draw the necessary food from the blood vessels in it.

  4 - embryo: Taatkhalq cells of the embryo to give the limb buds and the members and organs of the body different is composed if cells reconstructed the membranes surrounding Balamadgp (membrane placental as well as villi that will become the salvation of later), they cells unformed, and under study microscopic indicate that the fetus at the stage of the embryo seems like a piece of meat or chewed gum and teeth and marked Odharas Madgp.

  Not confirm this verse: (from the embryo, synthetic and non-synthetic) Was Muhammad may Allah bless him and grant him peace Device (ECHO) has defined through this fact?!

  5 - The advent of bone: scientifically proven that the bones begin to appear at the end of the embryo stage and this coincides with the order in which said verse (Fajlguena lump bones).

  6 - Apparel bone meat: I have proved that modern embryology muscle (meat) to be formed, the bones a few weeks, and clothing associated muscle acidifies the skin of the fetus and this fully agrees with him: (and clothed the bones with flesh).

  When supervised by the seventh week of pregnancy, stages of completion are creating the fetus has ended and became a form akin to unborn baby and needs some time to grow and complete its growth and its length and weight and take a question that has known.

  And now: Is it possible for Mohammed Mohammed may Allah bless him and grant him peace to make this medical information and had lived in an era where there is ignorance and backwardness???

  I've looked these verses of the great conference miracle medical VII of the Koran in 1982 and what the world heard of Thai (Tajmas) specialized knowledge of the embryos in those

  verses even announced immediately and without hesitation that there is no god but Allah, Mohammad is the Messenger of God, also attended the conference, Prof. famous ( Keith Moore) is a senior professor of American and Canadian universities and said (it is impossible to be a prophet knew all these minute


  details on the stages of creating a perception of the fetus and of itself, and must have been in contact with the senior scientist briefed on the various sciences, not and is God) and has announced his conversion to Islam at the conference held in 1983 and line Qur'an and miracles in Arabic in the university's famous book, taught to medical students in the faculties of America and Canada.

  [h=1]* [Holy] Quran : Top Scientists Comments on Scientific Miracles in the Quran * # Faith and Science #[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUUPYs0gElU


  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8X9zb6Zl0o[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Nov 13, 2018)

\\\
  [h=3]And it is He Who has let free the two seas; one delicious and sweet, and the other salty and bitter. Between the two He has made a barrier and inviolable obstruction (for them not to mix). (53) Surah Al-Furqan[/h]   
  مرج البحرين يلتقيان بينهما برزخ لايبغيان
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rqsAZB0TJg

https://www.facebook.com/mahmoud.fa...0003593270776/874460602683707/?type=2&theater



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SdViBmBlgWE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKHf68kTT68

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79MNhZ2aNpk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1KcDQ2v2rQ


----------



## yeni (Nov 17, 2018)

\\\
  in the Holy Qur'an
  ((61) Then whoever argues with you about it after [this] knowledge has come to you - say, "Come, let us call our sons and your sons, our women and your women, ourselves and yourselves, then supplicate earnestly [together ] and invoke the curse of Allah upon the liars [among us]. "


  Yes, my dear brother


  Spirit is the secret of the mysteries of allah
  Discrimination between man alive and the dead man
  Spirit, such as the air you breathe and feel
  But you do not see
  So
  The Jews had said to the pagans of Quraish: ask this man - they mean Muhammad peace be upon him - for three issues:
  The first issue: the owners of all the people of the cave.
  The second issue: for a century.
  The third issue: for the Spirit.
  If he can answer the Prophet about it(that the Prophet), yes, God revealed to His Messenger, to answer these questions for the owners of the cave, and Thi centuries. in sura cave

  The Spirit: The God Almighty said: {85. And they ask you (O Muhammad) concerning the Ruh (the Spirit); Say: "The Ruh (the Spirit): it is one of the things, the knowledge of which is only with my Lord. And of knowledge, you (mankind) have been given only a little." [Al-Isra: verse 85], did not ask them to Convo, but it is one of privacy between the Almighty , and it was he who created it,, is the secret of secrets, and still a secret, and that the miracles of the Qur'an

  also

  Marriage, something essential in life
  Is not based on material interest
  But
  Love, compassion and choice of the parties to each other

  Muslim man and woman
  Falls in love
  This is perfectly normal
  Difference here between the Muslim and non-Muslim
  Proper guidance of love as part of a legitimate (Marriage)
  With his sweetheart has everything in this world

  Away from the distractions,  betrayal, adultery and illegitimate

   allah guide you to Islam


  حسين الجسمي - على النبي صلو (حصرياً) _ 2016
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvcWhSWGRe4
  [h=1]سامي يوسف معلم /Sami Yusuf teacher[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CC9_7-tAuw


----------



## yeni (Nov 20, 2018)

12 of rabia alawaal

  The world shines

  Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him
  The best people in the past and present
  he Is the  best  man walking with his feet on the ground
  God says in the Holy Qur'an
  Praise of the Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him

  (159) So by mercy from Allah, [O Muammad], you were lenient with them. And if you had been rude [in speech] and harsh in heart, they would have disbanded from about you. So pardon them and ask forgiveness for them and consult them in the matter. And when you have decided, then rely upon Allah. Indeed, Allah loves those who rely [upon Him].

  (4) And indeed, you are of a great moral character

  - Not steal - did not commit adultery - and never did not lie he called infidels and the polytheists (Sadiq the secretary)
  - Maintain the trust and give it back to the owners of the infidels
  Despite the attempt to kill him several times (on migration from Mecca to Medina)
  - Has not seen false speech and never warned that a final warning
  - An amnesty for all those who offended him (on the opening of Mecca)
  - Very high morals
  - Rahim in the treatment of non-Muslims and to provide advice and guidance to them
  Although bad words from them and beyond the literature
  - Did not drink the wine in his life
  - Did not worship an idol ever
  - Have not seen anything taboo

  Narrated Al-Mughira bin Shu'ba (may Allah be pleased with him):
  The Prophet (peace be upon him) used to pray so much that his feet used to become edematous or swollen, and when he was asked as to why he prays so much, he would say,
  "Shall I not be a thankful slave (to Allah)?"

  Bukhari Volume 8, Book 76, Number 478
  Narrated Abu Huraira (may Allah be pleased with him 
  I heard Allah's Apostle saying.
  "By Allah! I ask for forgiveness from Allah and turn to Him in repentance more than seventy times a day.

  Bukhari Volume 8, Book 75, Number 319 

  Narrated Abu Huraira (may Allah be pleased with him):
  Allah's Apostle said:

  For every prophet there is one (special invocation (that will not be rejected) with which he appeals (to Allah)
  and I want to keep such an invocation for interceding
  for my followers in the Hereafter.

  Bukhari Volume 8, Book 75, Number 317e


  Narrated Abu Huraira (may Allah be pleased with him):
  The Prophet (peace be upon him) said, 
  "There was no prophet among the prophets but was given miracles because of which people had security or had belief, but what I was given was the Divine Inspiration which Allah revealed to me. So I hope that my followers will be more than those of any other prophet on the Day of Resurrection. "
  Volume 9, Book 92, Number 379 

  - Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him
  And a role model, just do not like everyone
  In religion and worship, education, work, The moral and material transactions

  -Whatever I wrote would not be able to reach an appropriate description of him
  God says in the Holy Qur'an

  (28) It is He who sent His Messenger with guidance and the religion of truth to manifest it over all religion. And sufficient is Allah as Witness

  (21) There has certainly been for you in the Messenger of Allah an excellent pattern for anyone whose hope is in Allah and the Last Day and [who] remembers Allah often


  This call for Muslims and non-Muslims are fair
  شاب مسيحي رأي النبي محمد (ص) فى المنام و أسلم ... إسمع ماذا يقول
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orm7Hy9JXMQ


  مولاي صلي وسلم دائما ابدا _ماهر زين انجليزي 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZa65zrNqIw

  حكم الاحتفال بالمولد النبوي - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNWfPmhRh9k[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Nov 26, 2018)

Muhammad ibn (son of) Abdullah ibn (son of) Abdul Mutalib, was born on 12 Rabi 'Awwal in the year 570 C.E. (Christian Era) in Makkah, (today: Saudi  Arabia) and he died in 633 C.E. in Yathrib (today: Madinah, Saudi   Arabia) 




  In Arabic the word prophet (nabi) is derived from the word naba which means news. Thus we deduce that a prophet spreads the news of God and His message, they are in a sense God?s ambassadors on earth. Their mission is to convey the message to worship One God. This includes, calling the people to God, explaining the message, bringing glad tidings or warnings and directing the affairs of the nation. All the prophets were anxious to convey God?s message sincerely and completely and this included the last prophet, Muhammad. During his final sermon Prophet Muhammad asked the congregation three times whether he had delivered the message, and called on God to witness their answer, which was a resounding ?yes!?.

  As well as the essence of their call to One God, another accepted sign of the truth of the prophets is how they live their lives. The accounts of Prophet Muhammad?s life that we have inherited from our righteous predecessors illustrate that Muhammad?s Prophethood was guided by God from the very beginning. Long before, Prophethood Muhammad was being prepared to guide humankind to the straight path and his life experiences stood him in good stead for such a weighty mission. Then at the age of 40 when Prophethood was bestowed upon him, God continued to support and affirm his mission. Any account of Muhammad?s life is filled with examples of his exemplary character; he was merciful, compassionate, truthful, brave, and generous, while striving solely for the rewards of the Hereafter. The way Prophet Muhammad dealt with his companions, acquaintances, enemies, animals and even inanimate objects left no doubt that he was ever mindful of God.

  Muhammad?s birth was accompanied by many so called miraculous events and the talk of the extraordinary events no doubt functioned as signs of Prophethood,

  Special but not unique circumstances surrounded childhood of Prophet Muhammad and these undoubtedly had a bearing on his character. By the time he was eight years old he had suffered through the death of both his parents and his beloved grandfather Abdul Muttalib. He was left in the care of his uncle and great supporter Abu Talib. Thus even as a young boy he had already suffered great emotional and physical upheaval. Both the many chroniclers of Muhammad?s life and the Quran acknowledge his disrupted life.

  Did He not find you (O Muhammad) an orphan and gave you a refuge? (Quran 93:6)

  Muhammad?s uncle Abu Talib was poor and struggled to keep his family fed, thus during his adolescence Muhammad worked as a shepherd. From this occupation he learned to embrace solitude and developed characteristics such as patience, cautiousness, care, leadership and an ability to sense danger. Shepherding was an occupation that all the prophets of God we know of had in common. ??The companions asked, ?Were you a shepherd?? He replied, ?There was no prophet who was not a shepherd.??[1]

  In his teens Muhammad sometimes travelled with Abu Talib, accompanying caravans to trade centres. On at least one occasion, he is said to have travelled as far north as Syria. Older merchants recognized his character and nicknamed him Al-Amin, the one you can trust. Even in his youth he was known as truthful and trustworthy. One story that is accepted by most Islamic scholars and historians is the account of one of Prophet Muhammad?s trips to Syria.

  The story goes that the monk Bahira foretold the coming Prophethood and counselled Abu Talib to ?guard his nephew carefully?. According to biographer Ibn Ishaq, as the caravan in which Prophet Muhammad was travelling approached the edge of town, Bahira could see a cloud that appeared to be shading and following a young man. When the caravan halted under the shadow of some trees, Bahira ?looked at the cloud when it over-shadowed the tree, and its branches were bending and drooping over the apostle of God until he was in the shadow beneath it.? After Bahira witnessed this he observed Muhammad closely and asked him many questions concerning a number of Christian prophecies he had read and heard about.

  The young Muhammad was distinguished among his people for his modesty, virtuous behaviour and graceful manners, thus it was no surprise for his companions to see him, even as a youth many years before Prophethood, shun superstitious practices and keep away from drinking alcohol, eating meat slaughtered on stone altars or attending idolatrous festivals. By the time he reached adulthood Muhammad was thought of as the most reliable and trustworthy member of the Meccan community. Even those who concerned themselves with petty tribal squabbles acknowledged Muhammad?s honesty and integrity.

  Muhammad?s virtues and good moral character was established from a young age, and God continued to support and guide him. When he was 40 years old Muhammad was given the means to change the world, the means to benefit the whole of humanity

  قمرٌ_ مصطفي عاطف _ wellsbox
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGVFiCf9bm4


  THE SEAL OF ALL THE PROPHETS MUHAMMAD PBUH - Muhammad Abdul Jabbar
  \ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blxHYZfX78k


  The greatest man to ever walk the earth - YouTube


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaClr9qEOAI


----------



## yeni (Dec 1, 2018)

*Maher Zain - Ya Nabi Salam Alayka (Arabic) | ماهر زين - يا نبي سلام ...*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSekDSI1Zdc




محاضرة ( القرآن هل يجب قراءته بفهم؟) - ذاكر نايك مترجم 
2018


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uePf2heYl8I


----------



## yeni (Dec 6, 2018)

Almost everyone on the earth today is discussing Prophet Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him. People want to know, "Who was he exactly?" "What did he teach?" "Why was he loved so much by  others?" 

  How can we discover the truth and be totally honest in our judgment?

  We will begin with the very simple historical evidences, yet all have been preserved in original form throughout the centuries by both Muslims and non-Muslims.

  Muhammad ibn (son of) Abdullah ibn (son of) Abdul Mutalib, was born in the year 570 C.E. (Christian Era) in Makkah, Felix Arabia (today: Saudi  Arabia) and he died in 633 C.E. in Yathrib (today: Madinah, Saudi   Arabia).

  A. His names: When he was born, his grandfather, Abdul Mutalib, gave him the name Muhammad. And it means "praised one" or "praising one." He was later called "As-Saddiq" (the Truthful) by all of those who knew of his truthful and honest nature. He always said only the truth. He was also called "Al-Amin" (the Trustworthy) due to his integrity and always upholding any trust given to him. When the tribes were battling against each other, both sides would entrust him with their possessions during the fighting, even if it might be against some of his own tribesmen, because they knew he would always uphold any trust given to him. All of his names indicated the very nature of a man who was praised for his honesty, integrity and trustworthiness. He was also well known for advocating the reconciliation of kinship and relationships. He ordered his followers to always honor the "ties of the wombs" (siblings and other close relatives).

  This fits right in with the prophecy mentioned in the Bible in the Book of John in chapters 14 and 16, as the coming of a prophet known as the "Spirit of Truth" or "Comforter" or "Advocate."


  B. Born as a descendent of Abraham, peace and blessings be upon him, through his first born son, Ishmael (Ismail in Arabic), peace and blessings be upon him, to the noble tribe of the Quraish who were the leaders of Makkah in those days. Muhammad's blood line traces directly back to Abraham, peace and blessings be upon him.

  This could certainly point to fulfillment of Old Testament (Torah) prophecies in Deuteronomy (chapter 18:15) of a prophet, like unto Moses from "their brethren."


  C. He kept the Commandments of Almighty God, just as his great grandfathers and prophets of old had done in the past (peace be upon them). Here is a statement from Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, while the Quran was being revealed to him by the angel Gabriel;

  "Come, I will recite what your Lord has prohibited you from: Join not anything in worship with Him; be good and dutiful to your PARENTS; do not kill your children because of poverty - (Allah) provide sustenance for you and for them; do not come near to Al-Fawahish (shameful sins, illegal sexual intercourse, etc.) whether committed openly or secretly, and kill not anyone whom Allah has forbidden, except for a just cause. This He has commanded you that you may understand."

  [Holy Quran 6:151]


  D. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, lived in total commitment to his Belief in One God, and as such, he worshipped God alone, without any other "gods" beside Him. This is the very first commandment in the Old Testament (Exodus chapter 20 and Deuteronomy, chapter 5) and in the New Testament as well (Mark, chapter 12, verse 29).

  E. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, ordered his followers to obey Allah Almighty. He ordered following the Commandments as were revealed to him by the angel Gabriel from Almighty Allah. Read below, one of many similar statements from the Quran:

  Surely, Allah Commands absolute justice and steadfast commitment to performing your duties to Almighty Allah, in total sincerity and giving help to relatives: and He forbids evil, and disobedience and all that is prohibited by Allah (such as; illegal sexual acts, disobedience of PARENTS, polytheism, to tell lies, to give false witness, to kill a life without right, etc.), and (He Forbids) any evil (i.e. all that is prohibited by God's Law, such as: polytheism of every kind, disbelief and every kind of evil deeds, etc.), and all kinds of oppression, He admonishes you, that you may take heed.

  [Holy Quran 16:90]


  F. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, never fell into the common practice of his tribesmen to worship statues, idols or man-made "gods." He forbid his followers to ever engage in worship outside of the One True God (Allah) of Adam, Abraham, Moses and all the prophets, peace be upon them all.


  And the people of the Scripture Jews and Christians did not differed amongst themselves until after there came to them clear evidence.

  And they were commanded only to worship Allah, and worship none but Him Alone (no gods beside God), and perform prayers and give charity: and that is the right religion.

  [Holy Quran 98:4-5]


  He despised false worship to any man-made gods or images or anything in creation as a god. He hated all of the complexities and degradation to which it leads.

  This is in direct obedience to the second commandment in the above mentioned verses, "Thou shalt not make any graven images."



  H. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, upheld the proper worship and ceremonies of his grandfathers, Abraham and Ishmael, peace be upon them. Here is something from the second chapter of the Quran. Read closely;


  "Our Lord! And make us submissive unto You and of our offspring a nation submissive unto You, and show us our Manasik (all the ceremonies of pilgrimage - Hajj and 'Umrah, etc.), and accept our repentance. Truly, You are the One Who accepts repentance, the Most Merciful.

  "Our Lord! Send amongst them a Messenger of their own (and indeed Allah answered by sending Muhammad peace and blessings be upon him ), who shall recite unto them Your Verses and instruct them in the Book (this Quran) and full knowledge of (Allah's) Laws and jurisprudence, and sanctify them. Verily! You are the All-Mighty, the All-Wise."

  And who turns away from the religion of Abraham (Monotheism) except him who fools himself? Truly, (Allah) chose him in this world and verily, in the Hereafter he will be among the righteous.

  When his Lord said to him, "Submit ("Islam" means "submission")!" He said, "I have submitted myself ("Muslim" means "one who submits") to the Lord of all that exists."

  And this (submission to Allah) was ordered by Abraham upon his sons and by Jacob; saying, "O my sons! Allah has chosen for you the (true) religion; then die not except in the Faith of Submission (like those in true submission to God's Will)."

  [Holy Quran 2:124-132]


  I. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, performed these same ceremonies in worship to what we find the prophets doing before him, bowing to toward the ground and prostrating (falling on the face) while praying and worshipping. He would face Jerusalem for his devotionals and commanded his followers to do the same (until Allah sent down the angel Gabriel with revelation to change the direction (Qiblah) mentioned in Quran).

  J. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, advocated rights for all members of the family and especially ties to the parents, both mother and father, also rights for infant girls, orphaned girls and certainly for wives, as well.

  It is known from the Quran, Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, ordered his followers to be kind and respectful to their parents. They were told not to even say, "Ooh" to them while caring for them in their old age. Read from the Quran:

  And your Lord has decreed that you worship none but Him. And that you be dutiful to your parents. If one of them or both of them attain old age in your life, say not to them a word of disrespect, nor shout at them but address them in terms of honor.
  [Holy Quran 17:23]


  K. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, was the defender of the orphans and even the newborn children. He ordered the care of orphans and feeding of the poor as the means to enter Paradise and if anyone held back the rights of those who were destitute, they could forget about ever seeing Paradise. He also forbade the killing of new born girls, as was a custom of ignorance according to primitive Arab traditions. This is referred to in the Quran; when, on the Day of Judgment those who practiced the evil deed of terminating the life of their own infant daughters, will have it exposed, the Quran says:

  "And when the female (infant) buried alive (as the pagan Arabs used to do) is going to be asked; about what sin could she (as an infant) have possibly committed."
  [Holy Quran 81:8]


  Those who spend their wealth (in Allah's Cause) by night and day, in secret and in public, they shall have their reward with their Lord. On them shall be no fear, nor shall they grieve.
  [Holy Quran 2:274]


  L. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, ordered men not to "inherit women against their will," and not to marry them accept by mutual consent and never to touch their wealth or inheritance in order to improve their own financial conditions.

  O you who believe! You are forbidden to inherit women against their will, and you should not treat them with harshness, that you may take away part of the Mahr you have given them, unless they commit open illegal sexual intercourse. And live with them honorably. If you dislike them, it may be that you dislike a thing and Allah brings through it a great deal of good.
  [Holy Quran 4:19]


  We also notice from this verse, He forbid the common practice of wife-beating and abuse, (his own wife said he never once hit her).

  He never once engaged in sex outside of marriage, nor did he ever approve of it, even though it was very common at the time. His only relationships with women were in legitimate, contractual marriages with proper witnesses according to law. His relationship to Ayesha was only that of marriage. He did not marry her the first time her father offered her hand to him in marriage. He married her only after she reached the age of puberty and could decide for herself. Their relationship is described in every detail by Ayesha herself in the most loving and respectful manner as a match truly made in heaven. Ayesha is considered as one of the highest scholars of Islam and lived out her entire life only having been married to Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him. She never desired any other man, nor did she ever utter a single negative statement against Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him.

  M. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, ordered men to "provide and protect" women, whether it was their own mother, sister, wife or daughter or even those of others, whether they were Muslims or not.

  "Men are the protectors and maintainers of women, because Allah has made one of them to excel the other, and because they spend (to support the women) from their means. Therefore the righteous women are devoutly obedient (to Allah and to their husbands), and guard in the husband's absence what Allah orders them to guard (e.g. their chastity, their husband's property, etc.).
  As to those women on whose part you see ill�conduct, admonish them, refuse to share their beds, startle them (set forth a clear example or parable for them, to make clear the point of what is going on before divorcing them) so if they return to proper obedience (to Allah and their husbands), do not annoy them any further. Surely, Allah is Ever Most High, Most Great."
  [Holy Quran 4:34]


  N. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, prohibited killing of children for fear of poverty and also forbade killing any innocent people.

  Say (O Muhammad peace and blessings be upon him): "Come, I will recite what your Lord has prohibited you from: Join not anything in worship with Him; be good and dutiful to your parents; kill not your children because of poverty - We provide sustenance for you and for them; come not near to Al-Fawahish (shameful sins, illegal sexual intercourse, etc.) whether committed openly or secretly, and kill not anyone whom Allah has forbidden, except for a just cause (according to Law). This He has commanded you that you may understand.
  [Holy Quran 6:151]


  O. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, never committed adultery, and he required his followers to engage only in lawful marriage relationships with women, and forbid sex outside of Almighty God's Ordinance.

  Satan (the devil) threatens you with poverty and orders you to commit Fahsha (evil deeds, illegal sexual intercourse, sins etc.); whereas Allah promises you Forgiveness from Himself and Bounty, and Allah is All-Sufficient for His creatures' needs, All-Knower.
  [Holy Quran 2:268]


  Say (O Muhammad SAW): "(But) the things that my Lord has indeed forbidden are Al�Fawahish (great evil sins, every kind of unlawful sexual intercourse, etc.) whether committed openly or secretly, sins (of all kinds), unrighteous oppression, joining partners (in worship) with Allah for which He has given no authority, and saying things about Allah of which you have no knowledge."
  [Holy Quran 7:33]


  And come not near to the unlawful sexual intercourse. Verily, it is a Fahishah [i.e. anything that transgresses its limits (a great sin)], and an evil way (that leads one to Hell unless Allah forgives him).
  [Holy Quran 17:32]


  The adulterer marries not but an adulteress or a Mushrikah and the adulteress none marries her except an adulterer or a Muskrik [and that means that the man who agrees to marry (have a sexual relation with) a Mushrikah (female polytheist, pagan or idolatress) or a prostitute, then surely he is either an adulterer, or a Mushrik (polytheist, pagan or idolater, etc.) And the woman who agrees to marry (have a sexual relation with) a Mushrik (polytheist, pagan or idolater) or an adulterer, then she is either a prostitute or a Mushrikah (female polytheist, pagan, or idolatress, etc.)]. Such a thing is forbidden to the believers (of Islamic Monotheism).

  [Holy Quran 24:3]


  Verily, those who like that (the crime of) illegal sexual intercourse should be propagated among those who believe, they will have a painful torment in this world and in the Hereafter. And Allah knows and you know not.

  [Holy Quran 24:19]


  O Prophet! When believing women come to you to give you the pledge, that they will not associate anything in worship with Allah, that they will not steal, that they will not commit illegal sexual intercourse, that they will not kill their children, that they will not utter slander, intentionally forging falsehood (i.e. by making illegal children belonging to their husbands), and that they will not disobey you in any Ma'ruf (Islamic Monotheism and all that which Islam ordains) then accept their Bai'a (pledge), and ask Allah to forgive them, Verily, Allah is Oft-Forgiving, Most Merciful.
  [Holy Quran 60:12]


  People committed fornication and adultery in most places around the word in Muhammad's time, yet he never once did so, and he forbade all of his followers from this evil practice.

  P. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, forbade usury and interest on money lending, as Jesus, peace and blessings be upon him, had done centuries before him. It can be easily shown how usury eats away at wealth and destroys the economic systems throughout history. Yet, just as in the teachings of the prophets of old, Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, held that such practices were most evil and must be avoided in order to be at peace with the Creator (Allah).

  Those who eat usury (deal in interest) will not stand (on the Day of Resurrection) except like the standing of a person beaten by Satan leading him to insanity. That is because they say: "Trading is only like usury," whereas Allah has permitted trading and forbidden usury. So whosoever receives an admonition from his Lord and stops eating usury shall not be punished for the past; his case is for Allah (to judge); but whoever returns to dealing in usury, such are the dwellers of the Fire - they will abide therein.

  Allah will destroy Riba (usury) and will give increase for charity, alms, etc. And Allah likes not the disbelievers, sinners.
  Truly those who believe, and do deeds of righteousness, and perform Salat, and give Zakat, they will have their reward with their Lord. On them shall be no fear, nor shall they grieve.

  You who believe! Be afraid of Allah and give up what remains (due to you) from usury, if you are believers.

  And if you do not do it, then take a notice of war from Allah and His Messenger but if you repent, you shall have your capital sums. Deal not unjustly, and you shall not be dealt with unjustly.
  [Holy Quran 2:275-279]


  Q. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, never gambled and did not allow it. Like usury, gambling takes away wealth but at an even faster pace.

  "People ask you (Muhammad) about alcohol and gambling. Say, 'There is great sin in both of them and (some benefit) for humans, but the sin is greater than any benefit from them.' And they ask you what they should spend (for charity, etc.). Say, 'Whatever is above your basic needs.' So, Allah makes it clear to you His Laws in order for you to give thought."

  [Holy Quran 2:219]


  Gambling had not been viewed as so evil until the time of Muhammad, peace be upon. Today, it is well established the damage gambling causes to families and even mental health. The idea of getting something for nothing is not the proper way of life prescribed by the teachings of Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him.

  R. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, never drank alcohol or strong drink, even though it was a very normal thing for people of his time and place.

  "O you believers! Intoxicating drinks, gambling, fortune telling, etc. is the hated work of the devil. So stay away from all of that horrible stuff, that you will be successful."

  "The devil only wants to create hatred between you with intoxicants (alcoholic drinks, etc.) and gambling and to keep you from the remembrance of Allah and from your proper worship (prayers). So, why won't you away from them?"

  [Holy Quran 5:90-91]


  The Arabs, like most other cultures at his time, drank alcohol without concern for their health or for their altered behavior while intoxicated. Many of them were alcoholics.

  In today's world there is little need to present long discussions on the evil and dangers of drinking alcohol. Besides causing diseases and ruining a person's health, alcohol is often attributed to be the cause of many traffic accidents resulting in property damage, injuries and deaths. The first order was for the followers of Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, to leave off drinking while engaged in worship, then came stronger orders to leave drinking all together. Thus, offering a time for the early Muslims to break off from their addiction to strong drink.

  S. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, did not engage in gossip or backbiting and he always turned away from hearing anything related to it.

  O you who believe! If a rebellious evil person comes to you with a news, verify it, lest you harm people in ignorance, and afterwards you become regretful to what you have done.

  [Holy Quran 49:6]


  O you who believe! Do not allow one group scoff at another group, it may be that the latter are better than the former; nor let (some) women scoff at other women, it may be that the latter are better than the former, nor defame one another, nor insult one another by nicknames. How bad is it, to insult one's brother after having Faith? And whosoever does not repent, then such are indeed wrong-doers.

  O you who believe! Avoid much suspicions, indeed some suspicions are sins. And spy not, neither backbite one another. Would one of you like to eat the flesh of his dead brother? You would hate it (so hate backbiting) . And fear Allah. Verily, Allah is the One Who accepts repentance, Most Merciful.

  [Holy Quran 49:11-12]


  Certainly, these teachings would be well appreciated in today's world where we find almost everyone engaging in the worst of gossiping and insulting of others, even the closest of relatives and loved ones.

  T. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, was most generous and encouraged others to be the same way in their dealings with others. He even asked them to forgive the debts of others with hope of receiving a better reward with their Lord (Allah).

  And if the debtor is in a hard time (has no money), then grant him time till it is easy for him to repay, but if you remit it by way of charity, that is better for you if you did but know.

  And be afraid of the Day when you shall be brought back to Allah. Then every person shall be paid what he earned, and they shall not be dealt with unjustly.

  [Holy Quran 2:280-281]


  S. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, commanded the payment of charity to the poor and he was the defender and protector of widows, orphans and the wayfarers.

  "Therefore, do not oppress the orphan, nor repulse the beggar."
  [Holy Quran 93:9-10]


  Charity is for the poor, who in Allah's Cause are restricted (from travel), and cannot move about in the land (for trade or work). The one who knows them not, thinks that they are rich because of their modesty. You may know them by their mark, they do not beg of people at all. And whatever you spend in good, surely Allah knows it well.
  [Holy Quran 2:273]


  U. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, taught people how to deal with the most extreme difficulties and tests that occur to us throughout our lives. He held that only through patience and a humble attitude would we find true resolution and understanding of life's complications and disappointments. He the most patient of all and was exemplary in his own humbleness. All who knew him had to admit to these virtues.

  O you who believe! Seek help in patience and the prayer. Truly! Allah is with the patient ones.
  [Holy Quran 2:153]


  He explained this life was a test from Allah:

  And certainly, Allah shall test you with something of fear, hunger, loss of wealth, lives and fruits, but give glad tidings to the patient ones.
  [Holy Quran 2:155]


  Who, when afflicted with calamity, say: "Truly! To Allah we belong and truly, to Him we shall return."
  [Holy Quran 2:156]


  V. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, fasted for days at a time to be closer to Almighty God and away from the narrowness of worldly attractions.

  O you who believe! Observing the fasting is prescribed for you as it was prescribed for those before you, that you may become pious.
  [Holy Quran 2:183]


  W. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, called for an end to racism and tribalism from the beginning to the end of his mission. He was truly the peacemaker for all times and all people.

  O mankind! (Allah) has created you from a male and a female, and made you into nations and tribes, that you may know one another. Verily, the most honourable of you with Allah is that (believer) who is one of the pious. Verily, Allah is All-Knowing, All-Aware
  [Holy Quran 49:13]


  And in another verse of the Quran:

  O mankind! Have piety and be most dutiful to your Lord, Who created you from a single person (Adam), and from him (Adam) He created his wife (Eve), and from them both He created many men and women and fear Allah through Whom you demand your mutual (rights), and (do not cut the relations of) the wombs (kinship). Surely, Allah is Ever an All�Watcher over you.
  [Holy Quran 4:1]


  X. Regarding keeping up good relationships and bringing people back together after a falling out, the Quran says:

  And if two parties or groups among the believers fall to fighting, then make peace between them both, but if one of them rebels against the other, then fight you (all) against the one that which rebels till it complies with the Command of Allah; then if it complies, then make reconciliation between them justly, and be equitable. Verily! Allah loves those who are equitable.

  The believers are nothing else than brothers to each other. So make reconciliation between your brothers, and fear Allah, that you may receive mercy.

  [Holy Quran 49:9-10]


  Y. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, taught that Jesus, peace and blessings be upon him, was the immaculate conception and miracle birth of Mary, and that she was the best creation of Almighty God. He insisted even to the Jews of Madinah, that Jesus, peace and blessings be upon him, was the Messiah, the Christ, the one predicted to come in their Torah (Old Testament). He also taught that Jesus, peace and blessings be upon him, did many miracles by the permission of Almighty God, curing the lepers, restoring sight to the blind and even bringing a dead man back to life, and he was not dead, rather Almighty God had raised him up. He also predicted Jesus, peace and blessings be upon him, is going to return again in the Last Days to lead the true believers in a victory over the evil and unrighteous people, and he will destroy the Anti-Christ.

  Z. Muhammad, peace and blessings be upon him, forbade any killing, even when his followers were being killed, until the orders for retaliation came from Allah. Even then the limits were clearly spelled out and only those engaged in active combat against the Muslims or Islam were to be fought in combat. And even then, only according to very strict rules from Allah.

  طبيب يسأل دكتور ذاكر نايك ثم يعتنق الاسلام بعد الحص ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RU9pa4Xipwg


   ذاكر نايك عندما يناقش مبشراً مسيحياً ! شاهد و تعلم - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6FcIydQPEw


----------



## botamico (Dec 7, 2018)

Huh?!?!?!?!


----------



## yeni (Dec 11, 2018)

Islam is not opposed to knowledge and science. Knowledge is of two types: religious, which has to do with the understanding of the religious duties one is required to carry out, and temporal, which has to do with all that is needed to know with a view to living a comfortable and beneficial life. 

A Muslim is required to acquire both types of knowledge. In fact, Islam advocated attaining knowledge and education at a time when the whole world was engulfed in utter ignorance. The first revelation the Prophet of Islam received from Allah was ?Proclaim! (or read!) in the name of thy Lord and Cherisher, Who created - Created man, out of a (mere) clot of congealed blood: Proclaim! And thy Lord is Most Bountiful,- He Who taught (the use of) the pen,- Taught man that which he knew not.? (Quran 96:1-5)

These verses represent the first spark ever to dispel the darkness of ignorance and barbarianism in which the world had long been immersed. And Allah reminded the Muslims of His immeasurable favour to humankind, saying: ?It is He Who has sent amongst the Unlettered a messenger from among themselves, to rehearse to them His Signs, to sanctify them, and to instruct them in Scripture and Wisdom,- although they had been, before, in manifest error? (Quran 62:2)

The early generations of Muslims became, in a matter of years, a learned and refined nation in religious as well as worldly matters, after having remained in the darkness of ignorance for centuries. Islam awakened in man the faculty of intellect and motivated him to serve Allah, the one true God.


Religious knowledge is essential, because, without it, one will not be able to perform his or her obligations in the prescribed manner. The Prophet said,
?To whomever He intends benefit, Allah grants understanding of the religion.?
Allah ordered the Prophet to pray to Him for advancement in knowledge "O my Lord! advance me in knowledge.? (Quran 20:114)
Beneficial worldly knowledge is also necessary, and Muslims are encouraged to acquire it in order to benefit themselves and their fellow men. When the early Muslims understood this fact, they surpassed other nations in development and productivity and carried the torch of knowledge for many centuries.


Islam made great advances in the fields of medicine, mathematics, physics, astronomy, geography, architecture, art, literature, and history, to mention but a few. Many important new procedures such as the use of algebra, Arabic numerals, and the concept of the zero ?which was vital to the advancement of mathematics-, were transmitted to medieval Europe from Muslim countries. It was the Muslims who developed sophisticated instruments, including the astrolabe, the quadrant and good navigational maps which were to make possible the European voyages of discovery to the New World.
As T.W. Wallbank and A. Schrier put it:


?In medicine, mathematics, astronomy, chemistry and physics, Muslim achievements were particularly noteworthy. Well-equipped hospitals, usually associated with medical schools, were located in the principal cities. At a time when superstition still hampered the practice of medicine in western countries, Muslim physicians were diagnosing diseases, prescribing cures and performing advanced surgery... Probably the greatest of all physicians was the 9th century figure, Al-Razi, known in the West as Rhazes. He was the author of scores of scientific works, including a comprehensive medical encyclopaedia and a pioneering handbook on smallpox and measles. 
A 10th century physician, Avicenna, (Ibn Sina) compiled a huge Cannon of Medicine which was considered the standard guide in European medical circles until the late 17th century... Important advances were made in algebra, analytical geometry and plane spherical trigonometry.?

The Quran itself is a book of guidance and it contains some amazing scientific facts. They are amazing because although they were revealed to Prophet Muhammad over 14 centuries ago, they were not really understood by man until scientists "discovered" them in very recent times. Although not meant to be a book of scientific facts as such, the Quran mentions certain realities that would only be recognized and appreciated through technological advancements in later centuries - further undeniable evidence and proof that it was not the work of Muhammad or of any person, but divine revelation from God. 

"Ask the Sheikh" by Musa cerantonio ( Replacing Perfection ...
‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNCiWr7NUR​ 

   ذاكر نايك يرد على مسيحي يقول ان هناك تناقض في القرآن ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf_DtJuTmKU


  ذاكر نايك يتحدث عن كتيب التعليمات المرسل للبشرية - مثال رائع جدا جدا
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UK1TnMPLsFQ
    [h=3]نشيد حب وحياة - احمد سعيد -بدون ايقاع - YouTube[/h]  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6nBC_UDOb8


----------



## yeni (Dec 15, 2018)

only Allah knows what is in the womb
Does this not contradict medical science? To answer this we should look at the verses that relate to this matter ?and He Who knows what is in the wombs. Nor does any one know what it is that he will earn on the morrow: Nor does any one know in what land he is to die? (Quran 31:34)


?Allah doth know what every female (womb) doth bear, by how much the wombs fall short (of their time or number) or do exceed. Every single thing is before His sight, in (due) proportion.? (Quran 13:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If one reads the Arabic text of this verse, they will find that there is no Arabic word that corresponds to the English word 'sex' or 'gender'. The Quran mentions only the knowledge of ?what? is in the womb. Many have misunderstood this to mean the sex of the child in the womb, which is incorrect.

Today, science has indeed advanced, and we can easily determine the sex of the child in the womb of a pregnant mother using ultrasound scanning. Therefore, the above verse refers to every aspect of the fetus' present and future existence. What will be the child?s nature? Will the child be a blessing or a curse to the parents? What will happen to him or her throughout life? Will he or she do good or evil? How long will he or she live? Will he or she end up in Paradise or in Hell? Allah alone knows all of this... no scientist in the world, no matter how advanced the technology, will ever be able to determine these things about a child in the mother?s womb. 


Do Quran Says No one knows What is in the Womb of the ...
‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6bMyDR_Ndg


  قصة قصيرة عن الرجل الغني و سائقه والسيارة - معبرة - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M49qL9GXo1M​  لا تحاول ان تتحايل على الدين امام ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCCtAS3q2Lg​  [FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Dec 19, 2018)

هل العلاج الروحي ينقذك من الامراض ؟ ذاكر نايك يرد على معالج روحي


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XncLhJIspIs




*نادر جداً - محمد علي كلاي و درس في فن الدعوة*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y3qKbcYoTU



*احمد ديدات - علماء الغرب و القرآن
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2aU56y0Wmo*


----------



## yeni (Dec 25, 2018)

[h=1]Christmas is the Pagan ritual entered into the religion through the church in 325 AD by Constantine in Constantinople.

The birth of Jesus was in mid-summer rather than winter of solstices which was the invention of the Pagans to worship ?SUN? being born (raised) on 25th December, as they worship Sun so they thought that Sun has died on 23rd December because of shortest day, suddenly when sun was lifted up on 25th December they overjoyed and believed that the ?SUN? has born on 25th of December and from that day this cult was entered.

Two verses from the Quran and Bible show that the birth of Jesus was in mid-summer not in winter Solstices.

The Quran says in chapter Maryam 19:25:

And shake the trunk of date-palm towards you, it will let fall fresh ripe-dates upon you.

In this verse, Allah was commanding Mary, mother of Jesus, through an Angel to go to Palm tree and shake the trunk and dates will fall thereof then eat them and get refreshed in your pangs and throes.

Now if you meet any horticulturist he will tell you that the dates always fall in mid-summers.

Now let us analyze the Bible.

Luke 2:8

?And there were shepherds living out in the fields nearby, keeping watch over their flocks at night.?

Ask these Christian missionaries why were shepherds looking at their flocks in 25th December at night time? When at that time it happened to be much cold in the open field that the flocks could freeze to death. Those days were not like these days as there was a city heat of vehicles and industries.

Then we are told that when Jesus was born three kings came to visit the child by following the star from the east. How come in the winter nights stars can be seen? As we know that the mist, fog and smoke cover the sky in winters.

So we can conclude that Bible is not giving the specific date neither the Quran but the hint is there that it was summer time not winter.

The tradition was added by the Church in 325 AD regarding the names like Easter Day, Eucharist and Christmas etc.



مسيحية تتهجم على يوسف استس وتقول له كيف تتجرأ أن تترك المسيحية فدمر سؤلها بدقائق

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2nWd2V6MdA

رئيس الوزراء الكندي يفاجئ العالم بردة فعله عند سماع القرآن ويغيظ أعداء الاسلام[/h]  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq5h52OJc-U
أحمد ديدات - من هو أبو المسيح عليه السلام - YouTube




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19ejqMYNwrY


when Christ was born Ahmed Deedat a lecture debates youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFfPTgHee6c​ ​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## yeni (Dec 29, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Jesus himself emphasized that he does not speak on his own authority (John 14:10) and he does nothing on his own authority, but he speaks only what the Father has taught him (John 8:28).  What Jesus did here was as follows.  Jesus announced to the man the knowledge Jesus received from God that God had forgiven the man.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Many people use certain verses of the Bible as proof that Jesus is God.  However, all of these verses, when understood in context, prove the opposite![/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Notice that Jesus did not say, ?I forgive your sins,? but rather, ?your sins are forgiven,? implying, as this would to his Jewish listeners, that God had forgiven the man.  Jesus, then, did not have the power to forgive sins, and in that very episode he called himself ?the Son of Man? (Matthew 9:6).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]John 10:30 is often used as proof that Jesus is God because Jesus said, ?I and the father are one.?  But, if you read the next six verses, you will find Jesus explaining that his enemies were wrong to think that he was claiming to be God.  What Jesus obviously means here is that he is one with the Father in purpose.  Jesus also prayed that his disciples should be one just as Jesus and the Father are one.  Obviously, he was not praying that all his disciples should somehow merge into one individual (see John 17:11 and 22).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]  And when Luke reports that the disciples were all one, Luke does not mean that they became one single human being, but that they shared a common purpose although they were separate beings (see Acts 4:32). [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] In terms of essence, Jesus and the Father are two, for Jesus said they are two witnesses (John 8:14-18).  They have to be two, since one is greater than the other (see John 14:28).  When Jesus prayed to be saved from the cross, he said: ?Father, if you are willing, take this cup from me; yet not my will, but yours be done.? (Luke 22:42).[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]This shows that they had two separate wills, although Jesus submitted his will to the will of the Father.  Two wills mean two separate individuals.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Furthermore, Jesus is reported to have said: ?My God, my God, why have you forsaken me?? (Matthew 27:46).  If one of them forsook the other, then they must be two separate entities.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Again, Jesus is reported to have said: ?Father, into your hands I commit my spirit.? (Luke 23:46).  If the spirit of one can be placed into the hands of another, they must be two separate beings.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]In all of these instances, Jesus is clearly subordinate to the Father.  When Jesus knelt down and prayed he obviously was not praying to himself (see Luke 22:41).  He was praying to his God.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Throughout the New Testament, the Father alone is called God.  In fact, the titles ?Father? and ?God? are used to designate one individual, not three, and never Jesus.  This is also clear from the fact that Matthew substituted the title ?Father? in the place of the title ?God? in at least two places in his Gospel (compare Matthew 10:29 with Luke 12:6, and Matthew 12:50 with Mark 3:35).  If Matthew is right in doing so, then the Father alone is God.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Was Jesus the Father?  No! Because Jesus said: ?And do not call anyone on earth ?father,? for you have one Father, and he is in heaven.? (Matthew 23:9).  So Jesus is not the Father, since Jesus was standing on the earth when he said this.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]The Quran seeks to bring people back to the true faith that was taught by Jesus, and by his true disciples who continued in his teaching.  That teaching emphasized a continued commitment to the first commandment that God is alone.  In the Quran, God directs Muslims to call readers of the Bible back to that true faith.  God have said in the Quran:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] Say: ?O people of the Book (Christians and Jews)!  Come to a word that is just between us and you: that we shall worship none but God, and that we shall associate no partners with Him, and that none of us shall take others as lords beside God.?  (Quran, 3:64)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​  [h=1][/h]  Ali and Sumaya - How to do Wudu - Islamic Cartoons
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x-OHSYzPr8


  Learn how to Pray in Arabic and recite Quran (Muslim Dawn Prayers - Al-fajr)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VaSBUp0lq8


    [h=3]أحمد ديدات - لماذا سيعود المسيح فى آخر الزمان ؟ - YouTube[/h]  

​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beDoT3hjZC0​ ​  [h=1]الهدف من الحياة - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6IxDvTN_f8


----------



## yeni (Jan 2, 2019)

?We made from water every living thing.? (Quran 21:30) And He said ?O mankind! if ye have a doubt about the Resurrection, (consider) that We created you out of dust, then out of sperm, then out of a leech-like clot, then out of a morsel of flesh, partly formed and 

partly unformed, in order that We may manifest (our power) to you; and We cause whom We will to rest in the wombs for an appointed term, then do We bring you out as babes, then (foster you) that ye may reach your age of full strength; and some of you are called to die, and some are sent back to the feeblest old age, so that they know nothing after having known (much)? (Quran 22:5)


?Just ask their opinion: are they the more difficult to create, or the (other) beings We have created? Them have We created out of a sticky clay!? (Quran 37:11)​ Human beings are created from dust and it also mentions that they are created from sperm.​ 
In the preceding verses, Allah has mentioned various stages of human creation. The creation of man according to the Quran was first from water and dust, which when combined became clay. This refers to the creation of humanity's first ancestor, Adam. Then Allah decreed that his descendants would reproduce after that according to the same natural law that is applied to many other living beings.


Sometimes the Quran refers to semen as "water", meaning fluid. So when Allah says in the Quran that He created every living thing from water, it can indicate that everything in creation; humans, animals and plants have all been created from water and depend upon water for their continued existence. But a similar verse: And Allah has created every creature from water.10 can also mean that human beings and animals are created from their fathers' semen or sperm. This is confirmed by other verses, such as: Did We not create you from a liquid disdained?
As for scientific evidence, research has confirmed that the body of man, like that of other living beings, is made up predominantly of water, and that the elements of the human body are exactly the same as those found in the earth?s soil in greater or smaller quantities. 
Are Humans Made by Dust or Sperm,Answer with Help of ...
‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fw0LS1MnfE

Qur'an & Bible In The Light of Science - The Ultimat 
e Dialogue 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eezncqgZJrY​  هل يؤمن النصارى واليهود بألانبياء مثل المسلمين ؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTNLFgJjGJY


----------



## yeni (Jan 7, 2019)

[h=1]جيفري لانج عالم رياضيات يكتشف سرا خطيرا في سورة البقرة ستسمعه لأول مرة وسيذهلك شاهد للآخر[/h]   
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2vjxiIgYls

  رجل غير مسلم يسأل د.ذاكر نايك عن المدارس الاسلامية وتعاليمها
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AzmjGfFV5s

  فارس الدعوة يتحدث عن نبوءة محمد في الكتب الهندوسية - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNEiPdB3qOQ


How I Came to Islam - LECTURE - Abdur-Raheem Green - ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RePRTTrDVMk


ماذا تفعل إذا كنت تحب الإسلام وتنتظر علامة؟ بلال فيلبس ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRYrDe-sKfI​


----------



## yeni (Jan 11, 2019)

Islam views adultery(sex outside marriage) as a very serious crime, because it undermines the very foundation of the family system upon which the whole superstructure of the society is built. Illicit relationships destabilize the family and bring about the breakdown of the system. Family breakdown imperils the physical and mental health of future ​ generations, which in turn leads to a vicious circle of decadence, dissipation, and dissolution. Therefore, it is imperative that all measures must be taken to protect the family. That is why Islam emphasizes protection of the family by imposing severe punishments for activities that threaten the family foundation. These punishments are the same for men and women alike.

​ There is no overstating of the fact that Islamic punishments are only a part of a vastly larger integrated whole. There are essential conditions for the application of prescribed punishments in Islam:
​ First, Muslims are strongly encouraged to marry whenever possible, providing a lawful means of gratification. Prophet Muhammad said:​ ?O youths, whoever of you can afford marriage (financially and physically) let him get married; for indeed it lowers the gaze, and keeps one chaste; whoever cannot get married, he should fast, for it safeguards him.?​ A man may legally take as many as four wives as long as he treats each of them equitably and justly. In cases of confirmed incompatibility or dissatisfaction, a wife has the right to request the dissolution of the marriage.
​ Second, Muslims, whether married or unmarried, must adhere to proper dress and behavior guidelines at all times. Privacy is to be respected and compromising situations strictly avoided as a matter of obedience to Allah.
​ Third, only a legitimate Islamic government has the right to implement these punishments. Such an Islamic government must establish justice as its core value in all affairs so that the social and cultural environment of the country is congenial for the moral life of its citizens. It is only after the above two conditions have been fulfilled that a government is entitled to implement Islamic punishments on its land, and only then does the court gain the authority to judge a case according to its provisions.
​ And finally, any case that comes before the court for judgment must be investigated thoroughly and proper evidence brought before the court to satisfy all the requirements of Islamic law. Conviction is subject to strict conditions, which are most difficult to fulfill. This means that, in reality, the punishments are seldom carried out without the connivance of the criminal, and serve primarily as deterrents.​ Punishment in Islam has a social purpose, which is to dissuade others from committing the same crime. 
​ Dr.Zakir Naik- Russian girl strong argument ends up in accepting Islam.​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ac97y32JdU

​ *ذاكر نايك يرد رد رائع على مسيحي سأل بخصوص الاقتباس من الكتاب المقدس*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEygWz3AFW4


*رد الشيخ خالد يس على التهجم على الذات النبوية ﷺ - YouTube*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InE91T61dic


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## yeni (Feb 5, 2019)

​ Allah the Almighty says ((21) And of His signs is that He created for you from yourselves mates that you may find tranquillity in them; and He placed between you affection and mercy. Indeed in that are signs for a people who give thought) [Rum: 21].​ 
​ Always tell the truth when we hear ( verses) must be aware that there is a miracle what you will tell us by God Almighty, and this miracle is the "miracle of marriage."​ ​ What is the secret that he deposited the Almighty God in the couple, what is the mutual influence of spouses, etc., which calls for reflection on this subject? Since we have become accustomed to the speech style of scientific facts must be that this verse, conceal secrets of many scientific we believers should not be going through them unnoticed, but to stop and think and reflect on until we grow in faith and recognition of God Almighty
​ ​ the Almighty said: ((22) And when the believers saw the companies, they said, "This is what Allah and His Messenger had promised us, and Allah and His Messenger spoke the truth." And it increased them only in faith and acceptance) [parties: 22].​ ​ 
​ The researchers in the field of psychology on the importance of the man's wife, and say that a wife is always near him will ease the stress and significantly reduce the anxiety and frustration. In a recent study found that men when they travel, and especially frequent travel for work or trade, or study, the probability that the infected heart disease is very low when it is accompanied by his wife!​ 
​ They also found that married men are better able to focus and creativity, while married women have found it more capable of giving the woman is married, and in light of domestic violence that we see today in developed countries, the scientists assert that most of the violence resulting from violation of the marriage of natural </span>and resort to illegal marriage, where you find a man and woman living together without a marriage contract, and this leads to instability.​ ​ ​ ​ (Good word charity!) So tell us the great prophet mohammed peace be upon him, if the word is good to a stranger so how about if the wife or husband, what will be the reward and the reward from Him?! The researchers emphasize that today's speech is full of tenderness and passion and compassion has a stunning effect on both spouses, and reduces to a large extent of the problems between them.​ 
​ The newspapers published  a news story by doctors as a miracle in the world of medicine, the woman was ill lost his consciousness and entered in a coma, and continued that way for several months, but her husband was sitting all on her side which speak to her words, pleasant and assures them that he loved her and strive to , and with that the doctors laughed at him but that the pair assured them that his words good stunning effect.​ 
​ Strangely absent from the wife regained consciousness and awareness of a sudden!! And stop in front of astonished doctors this unique situation in which they were expected to remain so for several years, but talking to him, who are unable to stunning effect in the mass of Medicine.​ ​ ​


----------



## yeni (Feb 5, 2019)

Represents the percentage of illegitimate children in some countries in Europe,​ do not wonder if I told you that in a country is the most advanced in the world can expect a rape of a woman or a girl every two minutes and a half or less!!! !​ 
​ most cases of sexual abuse that falls on women comes from their knowledge and their friends and their intimate relationship with them!! !. 
​ ​ Therefore, stay away from the path of devil and turning away from  displays the owner of the miserable existence, you will not be happy in this world, and in the Hereafter  I've had in this world look at what God has forbidden  so they will lose this sight the Day of Resurrection and Ahacrh is blind, says:
​ ​ ((124) And whoever turns away from My remembrance - indeed, he will have a depressed life, and We will gather him on the Day of Resurrection blind. "
​ ​ (125) He will say, "My Lord, why have you raised me blind while I was [once]. Seeing?​ ​ (126) [Allah] will say," Thus did Our signs come to you, and you forgot them; and thus will you this Day be forgotten. "​ ​ (127) And thus do We recompense he who transgressed and did not believe in the signs of his Lord. And the punishment of the Hereafter is more severe and more enduring) [Taha: 124-127].​ ​ One effective means to facilitate the marriage is a lot of prayer, for example,​ can call every day,​ ​ seven times the du'aa prophet Zechariah peace be upon him: ((89) And [mention] Zechariah, when he called to his Lord, "My Lord, do not leave me alone [ with no heir], while you are the best of inheritors. ") [the prophets: 89]. 
​ ​ read this verse also: ((21) And of His signs is that He created for you from yourselves mates that you may find tranquillity in them; and He placed between you affection and mercy. Indeed in that are signs for a people who give thought) [Rum: 21], and read Al-Fatiha seven times.​ ​ ​ This information  is not just access, but rather a means to reflect on the sign of God Almighty a "marriage" and that God placed between the couple's love and mercy does not come only to marry, and if we recall the results of new studies about the psychological stability, where they found that couples a more stable from the psychological point of others, we will understand the meaning of meaning: (you may find repose to them), and call the du'aa believers: (74. And those who say: "Our Lord! Bestow on us from our wives and our offspring who will be the comfort of our eyes , and make us leaders for the Muttaqun ") [Al-Furqan: 74].​ 
​ From here,  may understand why the Prophet peace be upon him a great deal of talk good with his wives, to the extent that the last will and testament recommended, but concluded by His commandments were for that Nstusi women well, is there greater than this the Holy Prophet? If only Western scientists know the truth! They spend billions of dollars today for the treatment of domestic violence, rape and homosexuality, but to no avail, so my dears Do you know why the Holy Prophet interested in the issue of women and gave them great importance?!!!​ 
​  [h=1]. محامي أمريكي إذا أردت الأمان لعائلتك فجاور مسلم[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9tjZ-ZvwqI​ 
​  [h=1]امرأة فرنسية تبكي بعد إعتناقها الإسلام[/h]  ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zREIfK24Dm4​ ​ 
​  [h=1]الداعية منصور في حوار شيق مع ملحدين حول وجود الخالق[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6wNN2ADOAg​


----------



## yeni (Feb 5, 2019)

[h=1]امرأة فرنسية تبكي بعد إعتناقها الإسلام[/h]  
​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zREIfK24Dm4​


----------

